# Jimmy Carr uses loopholes to avoid paying tax



## Ranbay (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems he's not been paying his tax to the tune of around £3.3m

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/







thoughts?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2012)

Death and taxes - certainties!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 18, 2012)

It's not gone on food.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Seems he's not been paying his tax to the tune of around £3.3m
> 
> story will break in the Times tomorrow.....
> 
> thoughts?


Well, if it's tax evasion, he's in big trouble. If it's tax avoidance then he can make even more money by satirising it in his stand up routine. The former is illegal, the latter makes him an immoral cunt, whereas I just thought previously he was a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2012)

How. The. Fuck. Did he get that deficit? I would have put him down lower than that as gross earnings for his whole career. 

Oh well.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 19, 2012)

Laws need changing, cunts like him want hanging.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Laws need changing, cunts like him want hanging.


A bit strong don't you think. Perhaps he just got behind making payments.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't believe the hanging part of above post, it just felt good.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> I don't believe the hanging part of above post, it just felt good.


Don't abandon your 'Hang Jimmy Carr' position without a _very, very_ good reason.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Don't abandon your 'Hang Jimmy Carr' position without a _very, very_ good reason.


I like Jimmy Carr, he makes me laugh, along with many of his compadres....


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

Mind you, he does have one of the stupidest laughs around ....


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I like Jimmy Carr, he makes me laugh, along with many of his compadres....


I used to like Sean Lock...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing I learn about this man is good. He nicks jokes off of Jim Davidson, hates gypsies, insists on seeing the questions in advance on panel shows and now he cheats his taxes. What a bellend.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 19, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Don't abandon your 'Hang Jimmy Carr' position without a _very, very_ good reason.


Fuck him, i'd like to see him hang, his head is so large in proportion to his body his hanging would be fun, possible decapitation?


----------



## scifisam (Jun 19, 2012)

What a fucking dickhead. How does anyone forget to pay that much tax?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

scifisam said:


> What a fucking dickhead. How does anyone forget to pay that much tax?


He didn't. It's avoidance, not evasion that he's been up to:
http://thoughcowardsflinch.com/2012/06/18/jimmy-carr-the-fat-tax-avoiding-cat/


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Fuck him, i'd like to see him hang, his head is so large in proportion to his body his hanging would be fun, possible decapitation?


... with the cast of Fat Gypsy Wedding dragging on his feet to to ensure the final separation.


----------



## barney_pig (Jun 19, 2012)

seeing him fawning to the Hanoverian inbreds at their palace entertainment, then a few days later attempting to make jokes about jennie bonds royal toadying on 8 out of 10 cats brought to mind the image of pots and kettles


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing I learn about this man is good. He nicks jokes off of Jim Davidson, hates gypsies, insists on seeing the questions in advance on panel shows and now he cheats his taxes. What a bellend.


He also has a cruel face. I know a toddler who burst into tears and hid when they saw him on the telly. Clearly an excellent judge of character.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> A bit strong don't you think. Perhaps he just got behind making payments.


 
Diddy?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Carr is using this line to sell his current tour:



> Just leave your conscience, sense of common decency & moral compass at home & come on out for a laugh.


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I used to like Sean Lock...


Why don't you any more?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

On a celebrity tax related note, here is Lauryn Hill's rather long winded justification for not payin her taxes. Unlike Jimmy Carr, it provides a few laughs: http://mslaurynhill.tumblr.com/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if this will get any traction. Not like it hasn't happened before, but if it's a well-known face maybe people will pay attention.

Unlikely though. It probably needs a Milly Dowler-esque angle.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 19, 2012)

My eyes mixed up the reading of two titles in the 'new posts' page when I saw this - thought it was 'Jimmy Carr diagnosed with MS'. I momentarily perked up but... nah... not good to wish illnesses on anyone, is it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

He didnt pay his Carr Tax..... Boom Tish !


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Fuck him, i'd like to see him hang, his head is so large in proportion to his body his hanging would be fun, possible decapitation?


 
it is huge. so big that he has to store it in a junk yard just outside preston...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

Video here

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2012)

If someone on benefits tries to save a few bob with a trick or two, they're quickly plastered all over the local papers as 'thieving scroungers'  and 'benefit frauds.'

This cunt has managed to avoid paying £3.3m.


> An investigation by the _Times_ alleges that Carr has been using the "K2" tax scheme. Under the system, the beneficiary transfers income to a trust based in Jersey, which then loans him or her the money back. Since the loan could theoretically be recalled, it is not liable for income tax.
> 
> The paper reported that the total lost to the taxman from the 1,100 individuals employing this arrangement could be as much as £168 million. Carr is alleged to save £3.3 million a year through the K2 scheme.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...tter-turns-on-Jimmy-Carr-over-tax-scheme.html


----------



## southside (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't stand the prick, he is about as funny as a hole in a life boat. 

Burn it with fire.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if his outraged expose of Barclay's tax avoidance is on-line anywhere?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 19, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Seems he's not been paying his tax to the tune of around £3.3m
> 
> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/news/
> 
> ...


Scum cunt.

Add his non-payment of tax to his repeated jokes about rape, and you get a scum cunt.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if the revenue could force Carr and others to repay the loans!


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 19, 2012)

As if anyone needed any further proof that Jimmy Carr is a complete and utter wanker...


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 19, 2012)

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Well, if it's tax evasion, he's in big trouble. If it's tax avoidance then he can make even more money by satirising it in his stand up routine. The former is illegal, the latter makes him an immoral cunt, whereas I just thought previously he was a cunt.


Most people quite happily use tax avoidance schemes where they can (ISAs and tax relief on pension contributions amongst the most common).  All "immoral cunts"?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

if he's avoided that much tax every year that must mean he is earning at least 6 million pounds a year or something?!! ummm i just don't believe that. so i'm not going to be outraged.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> if he's avoided that much tax every year that must mean he is earning at least 6 million pounds a year or something?!! ummm i just don't believe that. so i'm not going to be outraged.


Has he challenged the figures?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> if he's avoided that much tax every year that must mean he is earning at least 6 million pounds a year or something?!! ummm i just don't believe that. so i'm not going to be outraged.


 
He tours like 100 nights a year and gigs smaller venues all the time,. then add the TV stuff and the Corporate gigs..... i can see it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

i refuse to believe that the world is crazy enough to pay jimmy carr £6million a year tho. i find it much easier to believe that a newspaper makes up a figure to get readers.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

DVD sales, Mugs, T Shirts, pens?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

If I could avoid paying a load of my tax, with out breaking the law I would.
I'm sure most people would, what's the problem? Shouldn't people be cross with the government instead?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i refuse to believe that the world is crazy enough to pay jimmy carr £6million a year tho. i find it much easier to believe that a newspaper makes up a figure to get readers.


I  bet they don't employ lawyers or anyone to check stuff out before publishing it either. I reckon they just made it up.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

I avoid tax, I've just put my returns in and every last justifiable receipt when in the books. I will pay less tax because an accountant advises me. Why should I let the chiseling mismanaging cunts in power get anything but the legal minimum off me

Apart from probably being funnier than Jimmy Carr, whats the difference.....Obviously the amount but its the system, its legal. Its what rich fuckers do and always will because unfortunately money protects money, human beings are greedy and polititician are shithouses

I'm wondering at the motivation of the story to "uncover" Carrs morally unacceptable tax returns. Is it just a revenge smear or a bigger picture critique/uncovering of the K2 system

apologies for my obvious social and political naivety in advance

ETA looking at it, the  K2 loophole is teetering on the edge as according to the times Gvt is looking to close it down.  I can't help think this is oe of those crumbs from the table, gesture politics scenarios where we perceive a "win" Gvt strikes a blow against immoral fat cats....But in reality its just a surface scratching exercise to placate/re-direct the masses while they continue to see the rest of us off


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

shouldnt we proportion a slice of this hate towards the Channel Island Nazi Collaborationist bastards who facilitate these tax schemes ? At least the Swiss were " neutral " during the war  - whereas the Channel island vermim gleefully employed nazi slaves during the war


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Most people quite happily use tax avoidance schemes where they can (ISAs and tax relief on pension contributions amongst the most common). All "immoral cunts"?


 
Don't be a dick.  There's a world of difference between sticking a couple of hundred of quid in an ISA and being a millionaire and using convoluted accountancy schemes to avoid paying tax.


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2012)

It's interesting to see who's defending him on Twitter.


----------



## Leafster (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Most people quite happily use tax avoidance schemes where they can (ISAs and tax relief on pension contributions amongst the most common). All "immoral cunts"?


The difference is that tax free income from ISAs and tax relief on pensions are consequences of specific legislation which was put in place to encourage saving and providing for old age. The scheme he appears to have used is taking advantage of gaps in legislation which can be manipulated for tax advantage.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> If I could avoid paying a load of my tax, with out breaking the law I would.
> I'm sure most people would, what's the problem? Shouldn't people be cross with the government instead?


Obviously it's much easier to say when the money isn't actually in my hand, but I'd like to think if I was earning that kind of money I'd pay the right tax on it, for two main reasons:

1) I genuinely believe in the general idea of tax and think it makes sense for everyone to pay into a collective pot that gets spent on public services.
2) who honestly needs that much money? Enough to live comfortably and treat yourself, fine, but after that it's just money for money's sake.

The only justification I could _possibly_ stomach is that someone feels they can spend it on public/charity initiatives better than the government. Wouldn't be too hard to argue


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Santino said:


> It's interesting to see who's defending him on Twitter.


Give us a clue.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Don't be a dick.  There's a world of difference between sticking a couple of hundred of quid in an ISA and being a millionaire and using convoluted accountancy schemes to avoid paying tax.


The principle is exactly the same.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> The principle is exactly the same.


 
No it's not.  Watch the video in the OP.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I bet they don't employ lawyers or anyone to check stuff out before publishing it either. I reckon they just made it up.


i bet it's phrased carefully so that it might not necessarily be £3million... I don't know as I can't read the article. I note newspapers doing that kind of thing often though.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Obviously it's much easier to say when the money isn't actually in my hand, but I'd like to think if I was earning that kind of money I'd pay the right tax on it, for two main reasons:
> 
> 1) I genuinely believe in the general idea of tax and think it makes sense for everyone to pay into a collective pot that gets spent on public services.
> 2) who honestly needs that much money? Enough to live comfortably and treat yourself, fine, but after that it's just money for money's sake.
> ...



Fuck that, given two legal options, which are accept as standard systems in accounting in the UK -  and one gives me millions more, I know what I would choose with out even having to stop to think


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> shouldnt we proportion a slice of this hate towards the Channel Island Nazi Collaborationist bastards who facilitate these tax schemes ? At least the Swiss were " neutral " during the war - whereas the Channel island vermim gleefully employed nazi slaves during the war


 
don't sit on the fence there...let all your hate out


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i bet it's phrased carefully so that it might not necessarily be £3million... I don't know as I can't read the article. I note newspapers doing that kind of thing often though.


You are miles off here.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Fuck that, given two legal options, which are accept as standard systems in accounting in the UK - and one gives me millions more, I know what I would choose with out even having to stop to think


However you are probably not someone who trades on his public reputation and whose ability to attract an audience might be damaged by revelations that you took steps to avoid paying the tax that normal members of society have no opportunity to avoid and have to pay.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't pay tax on my on the side earnings..... but thats only in the thousands so it's not like it would make a diffrence or anything


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Give us a clue.


Rufus Hound (unsurprising) and Danny Baker (disappointing).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> Obviously it's much easier to say when the money isn't actually in my hand, but I'd like to think if I was earning that kind of money I'd pay the right tax on it, for two main reasons:
> 
> 1) I genuinely believe in the general idea of tax and think it makes sense for everyone to pay into a collective pot that gets spent on public services.
> 2) who honestly needs that much money? Enough to live comfortably and treat yourself, fine, but after that it's just money for money's sake.
> ...


 
Clearly it's much easier to moralise when you don't have a pot to piss in. If I were faced with paying millions in tax and there was a perfectly legal way of not doing so, I'd not do so thanks very much. And then take the moral high ground in that my cash isn't being used to fund illegal wars, Cameron's pub lunches and round the clock security for Thatcher.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Santino said:


> Rufus Hound (unsurprising) and Danny Baker (disappointing).


I suspect a lot more keeping their heads down and crossing their fingers they're not next. Which sort of misses the wider point in favour of individual neck-saving or conscience salving.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> However you are probably not someone who trades on his public reputation and whose ability to attract an audience might be damaged by revelations that you took steps to avoid paying the tax that normal members of society have no opportunity to avoid and have to pay.


 
Honestly, do you think
1. It bothers him at all
2. It will reduce attendences at his gigs?
3. It is relevant to his comedy that he pays full tilt tax? He's not Bill Hicks


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Fuck that, given two legal options, which are accept as standard systems in accounting in the UK - and one gives me millions more, I know what I would choose with out even having to stop to think


Fair enough, I wouldn't. Don't care about legality, to me it's just not how you play fair, which, foolishly or not, is important to me





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Clearly it's much easier to moralise when you don't have a pot to piss in.


 As I acknowledged in my first sentence.





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And then take the moral high ground in that my cash isn't being used to fund illegal wars, Cameron's pub lunches and round the clock security for Thatcher.


Well yes, this, as I said, is the issue that muddies the waters in my eyes.


----------



## xes (Jun 19, 2012)

1- no
2 - probably not, there are none so blind as fans. (especially of an odious slimey fucking cretin like Carr)


silverfish said:


> 3. It is relevant to his comedy that he pays full tilt tax? He's not Bill Hicks


 yes it's relevent to his comedy, his comedy is what earns him money so he can avoid paying tax.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

weltweit said:


> However you are probably not someone who trades on his public reputation and whose ability to attract an audience might be damaged by revelations that you took steps to avoid paying the tax that normal members of society have no opportunity to avoid and have to pay.


It won't affect Carr at all though. If anything it will give him some more material (for his writers to use)

I think he got out of a driving whilst on the phone charge by using a loophole in the past, with similar results


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it illegal or not?


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

xes said:


> 1- no
> 2 - probably not, there are none so blind as fans. (especially of an odious slimey fucking cretin like Carr)
> yes it's relevent to his comedy, his comedy is what earns him money so he can avoid paying tax.


 
don't be disengenous I'm talking about his comedy "message" which TBH is fairly misanthropic. You can't exactly claim hypocrisy on his part.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

Not


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

The defenders here have to back vodafone and barclays and so on over their tax avoidance right? It's not a matter of scale it's matter of motivation - legally avoiding tax, that's what their argument rests on right?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

dylanredefined said:


> Is it illegal or not?


completely legal.
which is why being mad at Carr is daft.
be mad at the system.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

silverfish said:


> don't be disengenous I'm talking about his comedy "message" which TBH is fairly misanthropic. You can't exactly claim hypocrisy on his part.


Did you not watch his skit on barclays tax avoidance then?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> completely legal.
> which is why being mad at Carr is daft.
> be mad at the system.


Don't be so fucking daft. You can be mad at a system designed to benefit the rich and thieve from everyone else and also be mad at the rich thieves it's set up to benefit. What a vacuous argument.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

compeltely legal Im afraid, you dont pay the advisors big bucks for something that might get you into trouble - until we raze the Channel islands and plough the ground with salt, this type of thing will continue.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

dylanredefined said:


> Is it illegal or not?


 
not yet but they are working on it


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Who gives a fuck if its legal? If child-porn was made legal this would make it ok would it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The defenders here have to back vodafone and barclays and so on over their tax avoidance right? It's not a matter of scale it's matter of motivation - legally avoiding tax, that's what their argument rests on right?


 
Both are very complex, but I was under the impression that their methods were illegal, but they reached a cosy arrangement to pay a fraction of what they really owe???


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

silverfish said:


> not yet but they are working on it


Are they fuck. They're working on making it look like they're working on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Both are very complex, but I was under the impression that their methods were illegal, but they reached a cosy arrangement to pay a fraction of what they really owe???


All pretty simple in terms of motivation - and i wasn't just referring to those two example but all the tax avoidance schemes that add up to many many times more than the £4.5 billion K2 thieves. At least 20 times more.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Are they fuck. They're working on making it look like they're working on it.


 
I refer you to my previous post to that one, or the one before, its in there somewhere

ete #45


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

Big business argue that they have a duty to minimize the tax burden for their shareholders and not taking advantage of available efficiencies would itself be wasteful and not worthy of consideration. The problems isnt Carr, or VOdafome or Amazon or apple ( Luxembourg IIRC ), its the structure that allows these evasive actions to so easily take place.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> All pretty simple in terms of motivtion


 
Is it though?

If I had £1/2 million in cash and got very ill and decided to marry my g/f so that she doesn't have to give a huge chunk of it away when I die, is that the same as Vodafone simply inventing a tax scam, getting busted on it and then cosying up to HMRC to get their legitimate bill reduced?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

This_ is it legal_ argument is an amazing example of cirular logic. A system set up to legally allow something that benefits the rich and disadvantages everyone else to take place. When you criticise someone using this legal system you're met with 'is it legal'? Of course it fucking is, that's how it's been set up you prat. That's the whole point of it, to  make it legal.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The defenders here have to back vodafone and barclays and so on over their tax avoidance right? It's not a matter of scale it's matter of motivation - legally avoiding tax, that's what their argument rests on right?


Its acceptable that Barclays and Vodafone and who ever else do this, they would be stupid not to.. 
Its down to the people in charge of the country to do something about it. - Or the people who vote them in to power.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> Big business argue that they have a duty to minimize the tax burden for their shareholders and not taking advantage of available efficiencies would itself be wasteful and not worthy of consideration. The problems isnt Carr, or VOdafome or Amazon or apple ( Luxembourg IIRC ), its the structure that allows these evasive actions to so easily take place.


So same motivation then. The problem is all those people you name _and_ the system that and structure you mention - but you left out (as did joustamster) that the system and structure has been built by and for people like them - they're not just lucky beneficiaries, they're linked into building that system and structure at the most basic of levels.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

But is it legal that's the question.......


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Is it though?
> 
> If I had £1/2 million in cash and got very ill and decided to marry my g/f so that she doesn't have to give a huge chunk of it away when I die, is that the same as Vodafone simply inventing a tax scam, getting busted on it and then cosying up to HMRC to get their legitimate bill reduced?


Of course it's simple and you're proving my logic for me - whilst ignoring me pointing that i was talking about the far larger sums lost in general tax evasion not simply the specific vodafone case  - which itself still shows how these people get away with it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

Doesn't seem that long ago people on  u75 were demonstrably proud to avoid paying tax, avoid the license fee, etc - shove it to the man, maaan.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> Its acceptable that Barclays and Vodafone and who ever else do this, they would be stupid not to..
> Its down to the people in charge of the country to do something about it. - Or the people who vote them in to power.


It's down to the people who write the rules that benefit themselves to change the rules that benefit themselves.  Jesus.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

TBH, anyone could set this up in a few days - its not a corporate exclusive - as long as you have a 7 figure load of cash slopping about, it probabaly makes financial sense


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> TBH, anyone could set this up in a few days - its not a corporate exclusive - as long as you have a 7 figure load of cash slopping about, it probabaly makes financial sense


 
When i started in my new job temping i was offered something along the lines of this through and umbrealla company, you paid a fee but paid less tax and could calim tax back on lunch and travel etc... i went PAYE tho as i knew i would be taken on full time within 6 months.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's down to the people who write the rules that benefit themselves to change the rules that benefit themselves.  Jesus.


thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered. 
Turns out they aren't though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered.
> Turns out they aren't though.


Sorry, but lol.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So same motivation then. The problem is all those people you name _and_ the system that and structure you mention - but you left out (as did joustamster) that the system and structure has been built by and for people like them - they're not just lucky beneficiaries, they're linked into building that system and structure at the most basic of levels.


 

of course this is a major factor - global companies do spend  a great deal of time and money lobbying and argueing to ensure that loopholes like this still exist - this had nothing to to with luck


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered.
> Turns out they aren't though.


What's a different government gonna do?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

silverfish said:


> I avoid tax, I've just put my returns in and every last justifiable receipt when in the books. I will pay less tax because an accountant advises me. Why should I let the chiseling mismanaging cunts in power get anything but the legal minimum off me


The first thing anyone says to you in, say, IT contracting is 'have you got an umbrella' - and they don't mean in the climactic sense. It's standard procedure - if New Labour didn't create it, they absolutely embedded it as mainstream.

(a) it's not illegal and (b) it's not a loophole - it is designed to be this way and it's your accountants job to advise you on paying only the tax you have to - that's what you pay him for. Anything else is stupid, anyway - what fool pays more tax than their accountant advises them to pay and they are legally obligated to pay.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered.
> Turns out they aren't though.


 
Who they gonna vote for, the blue party that helps the rich or the red party who helps the rich?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Who they gonna vote for, the blue party that helps the rich or the red party who helps the rich?


well exactly.. non of them are going to help.
and no one is going to vote for any one else as it seems a waste
apathy and indifference


----------



## yield (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered.
> Turns out they aren't though.


Peter Mandelson - "We (Labour) are intensely relaxed about people getting filthy rich" lol


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Of course it's simple and you're proving my logic for me - whilst ignoring me pointing that i was talking about the far larger sums lost in general tax evasion not simply the specific vodafone case - which itself still shows how these people get away with it.


 
The motivation being to pay as little tax as possible tends to exist in all of us though, who wants to pay more tax? If you fancy it there's nothing stopping you from chipping in a bit more.

Vodafone's cosy deal is very different from from someone or an entity being careful to not pay more tax than they owe; what they've done is pretty much criminal and HMRC has let them get away with it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Diddy?


 
Doddy!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

This has got fuck all to do with the Vodafone case.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 19, 2012)

isvicthere? said:


> Doddy!


 
At fucking last.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> well exactly.. non of them are going to help.
> and no one is going to vote for any one else as it seems a waste
> apathy and indifference



Vote for who else?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

Vote for yourself; do a job which has an international employment market that causes gov's to bend the rules so you don't fuck off to low tax or non-tax jurisdictions.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Vote for who else?


I don't know..
how does a parliamentary democracy work? Isn't it something to do with people of the country having their views fairly represented?
seems a bit fucked. Maybe it needs turning off and back on again.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> how does a parliamentary democracy work? Isn't it something to do with people of the country having their views fairly represented?


----------



## yield (Jun 19, 2012)

Labour team offered free advice from top accountants
Telegraph 03 Mar 2012


> Nine members of Ed Miliband’s opposition team have received free help from PricewaterhouseCoopers (PwC), the accountancy giant that helps its clients avoid millions of pounds worth of tax a year.


All from the goodness of their heart.


----------



## krink (Jun 19, 2012)

i don't give a fuck if it is legal, me and my family are hanging on by a fucking thread. if i see that cunt jimy carr i'll fucking kick 3 million quid worth out of his stupid fucking face. pay up you greedy cunt.



that's better.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 19, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> At fucking last.


 
My pleasure!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i refuse to believe that the world is crazy enough to pay jimmy carr £6million a year tho. i find it much easier to believe that a newspaper makes up a figure to get readers.


Even though his people admit it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

It's amazing how people who get caught out always sound exactly like the noted thief David Laws isn't it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

So one should only do the right thing if one is legally compelled to do so?
I don't want to live in a society in which that kind of thinking is dominant.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So one should only do the right thing if one is legally compelled to do so?
> I don't want to live in a society in which that kind of thinking is dominant.


 
You can pay more tax if you wish, nothing stopping you doing so. Up for it?


----------



## silverfish (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> So one should only do the right thing if one is legally compelled to do so?
> I don't want to live in a society in which that kind of thinking is dominant.


 
You're gonna landed with a fucking hard bump when you arrive in the real world 

When you find the place drop me a line I'll come and join you


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> You can pay more tax if you wish, nothing stopping you doing so. Up for it?


Why should his post or position require him to pay more tax? It requires others - others more capable of it - paying more tax.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why should his post or position require him to pay more tax? It requires others - others more capable of it - paying more tax.


 
How are others more capable? ffs, imagine what Philip Green's Tesco bill comes in at each week, his wife has no option but live in Monaco.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why should his post or position require him to pay more tax? It requires others - others more capable of it - paying more tax.


 
His post appears to be of the angle that doing the right thing involves paying more tax than the law mandates. Something he is perfectly within his right to do, should he so wish.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Even though his people admit it?


he's admitted that he has avoided 3.3 million pounds of tax and earns over 6 million pounds a year?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> he's admitted that he has avoided 3.3 million pounds of tax and earns over 6 million pounds a year?


£6.6 million is your figure no one elses, but the rest yes. Think carefully about how you now respond.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> £6.6 million is your figure no one elses, but the rest yes.


could you post a link? if he owes 3.3million per year like it says then he MUST be earning at least 6 million a year.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> His post appears to be of the angle that doing the right thing involves paying more tax than the law mandates. Something he is perfectly within his right to do, should he so wish.


No it doesn't. It appears to me that a society that needs to compel people to do the right thing has gone wrong somewhere. He (OU) is doing the right thing by not avoiding tax. Carr isn't.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> His post appears to be of the angle that doing the right thing involves paying more tax than the law mandates. Something he is perfectly within his right to do, should he so wish.


I think you're well aware of the difference between the effect of tax on someone earning £6m a year and (taking me as an example rather than OU, as I don't know his financial situation) someone earning £20k a year. You pay what you're able.

Framing it as paying more than the law mandates is disingenuous. In this instance, the law is wrong. What Carr is doing may be legal, but it's far from fucking right, imho of course.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> could you post a link?


What would you like - his lawyers admitting that he is a member of this tax avoidance scheme? Now, they don't say it's to the benefit of £3/3 million but they don't challenge it - which you sort of would expect if it was factually untrue. Have you anything at all to back up the suggestion that's it's a figure plucked out of the air - because, you know what, i reckon the Times have got - at the very very least -  a signed affadavit from his accountant that revealed it to them, or else they would not have ever dreamed of running the story.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No it doesn't. *It appears to me that a society that needs to compel people to do the right thing has gone wrong somewhere. * He (OU) is doing the right thing by not avoiding tax. Carr isn't.


 
Bolded bit, do you really believe that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Bolded bit, do you really believe that?


I was pointing out that this was the basis of OU's point, not your misreading.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What would you like - his lawyers admitting that he is a member of this tax avoidance scheme? Now, they don't say it's to the benefit of £3/3 million but they don't challenge it - which you sort of would expect if it was factually untrue. Have you anything at all to back up the suggestion that's it's a figure plucked out of the air - because, you know what, i reckon the Times have got - at the very very least - a signed affadavit from his accountant that revealed it to them, or else they would not have ever dreamed of running the story.


well what i wanted was proof of what i had been questioning from the start: that he has got out of paying 3.3million pounds of tax per year. I still don't think he has avoided tax amounting to 3.3million. maybe there is 3.3million in that scheme in total, i could believe he might earn 3million in a year.



butchersapron said:


> What would you like - his lawyers admitting that he is a member of this tax avoidance scheme? Now, they don't say it's to the benefit of £3/3 million but they don't challenge it - which you sort of would expect if it was factually untrue. Have you anything at all to back up the suggestion that's it's a figure plucked out of the air - because, you know what, i reckon the Times have got - at the very very least - a signed affadavit from his accountant that revealed it to them, or else they would not have ever dreamed of running the story.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> well what i wanted was proof of what i had been questioning from the start: that he has got out of paying 3.3million pounds of tax per year. I still don't think he has avoided tax amounting to 3.3million. maybe there is 3.3million in that scheme in total, i could believe he might earn 3million in a year.


You wanted proof that he earnt £6.6 million a year and suggested that the figures were made up. On what basis?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 19, 2012)

Does it matter whether it was 1 million or 3?  Surely the more important issue is the avoidance itself.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I was pointing out that this was the basis of OU's point, not your misreading.


 
And I was asking whether you really believe that. I'm sure as fuck I don't and don't know of anyone else who really does either.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And I was asking whether you really believe that. I'm sure as fuck I don't and don't know of anyone else who really does either.


I'm asking you why and how you misread OU's point so badly that you had to post some rubbish about him offering to pay more tax - any answers?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You wanted proof that he earnt £6.6 million a year and suggested that the figures were made up. On what basis?


IF the figures in the article said that he had avoided paying 3.3million pounds of tax (as everyone at the start of the thread seemed to think) then that would mean he had to earn at least 6million a year, and i found this difficult to believe. If the article doesn't say that (the one you linked to, that i could actually read, says 3.3million in the account, not 3.3million of tax avoided; which i could believe). do you disagree with any of that?


----------



## gabi (Jun 19, 2012)

the standard's saying it's £1m a year he avoids. and totally legal.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

gabi said:


> the standard's saying it's £1m a year he avoids. and totally legal.


ok, this figure i can believe.
yeah i think it's bad, of course.... in a kind of abstract way.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> IF the figures in the article said that he had avoided paying 3.3million pounds of tax (as everyone at the start of the thread seemed to think) then that would mean he had to earn at least 6million a year, and i found this difficult to believe. If the article doesn't say that (the one you linked to, that i could actually read, says 3.3million in the account, not 3.3million of tax avoided; which i could believe). do you disagree with any of that?


What are you asking me to agree with?

Your estimate of how much he would need to earn a year to put away £3.3 million income each year? The article says he earns £3.3 million a year - so no i don't agree with your £6.6 million and would like to see where you plucked it from


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL.

/ bunfight over how many millions Jimmy Carr earns


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

gabi said:


> the standard's saying it's £1m a year he avoids. and totally legal.


The one that says:



> But he came under fire on Twitter and in Parliament today after a newspaper investigation disclosed that he is sheltering more than £3.3 million a year in a Jersey-based tax avoidance scheme.


----------



## gabi (Jun 19, 2012)

Agreed, it's a messy story - it seems to quote both the £1m and the 3.3m



> Comedian Jimmy Carr was accused of “laughing all the way to the off-shore bank” today after it emerged that he is saving more than £1 million a year through a tax avoidance scheme that is costing the country vast sums in lost revenue.​


 
http://www.standard.co.uk/news/cele...ore-bank-with-33m-in-tax-shelter-7865923.html


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What are you asking me to agree with?
> 
> Your estimate of how much he would need to earn a year to put away £3.3 million income each year? The article says he earns £3.3 million a year - so no i don't agree with your £6.6 million and would like to see where you plucked it from


the OP says he AVOIDED TAX of 3.3million. not EARNED 3.3million.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> the OP says he AVOIDED TAX of 3.3million. not EARNED 3.3million.


Point out to me the problem with the OP. Read it very carefully.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Seems he's not been paying his tax to the tune of around £3.3m


i took this to mean (as did most people i think, including the quote from the telegraph "Carr is alleged to save £3.3 million a year through the K2 scheme") that he had got out of paying 3.3million of tax... more accurate would have been to say the he hadn't been paying his tax to the tune of 1 million.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i took this to mean (as did most people i think, including the quote from the telegraph "Carr is alleged to save £3.3 million a year through the K2 scheme") that he had got out of paying 3.3million of tax... more accurate would have been to say the he hadn't been paying his tax to the tune of 1 million.


Well what's to stop this being a cumulative total over the period of the scheme? And more to the point, i take it in that little gap you read up on what the scheme is and why your £6.6 million a year idea had no basis in reality?


----------



## dylanredefined (Jun 19, 2012)

Close the loop hole then.Expecting people to do the right thing when they can get away with not doing it is a fools game.Mr Carr always seems to play at being a cunt so surprised he hasn't sunk his money into sweat shops.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

The 3.3 million figure has always been per year, not cumulatively, hasn't it? would be a coincidence anyway if the 3.3million that he is alleged to pay into the offshore account per year was also the exactly the total amount that he ended up owing after however many years!

I am happy that my very rough calculation was more or less right, that if he was dodging 3.3 million of tax a year it would mean he would have to be earning over 6 million; this was what i questioned. Turns out the truth is more like he was dodging about £1million and earning about 3.3 million, which i find more believable. Maybe it is only details to you but it nagged me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

dylanredefined said:


> Close the loop hole then.Expecting people to do the right thing when they can get away with not doing it is a fools game.Mr Carr always seems to play at being a cunt so surprised he hasn't sunk his money into sweat shops.


Who are you talking to? Who are you telling to close the loophole? The people on here demanding the loophole be closed or the people who designed the loophole and have the power to design another one?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I'm asking you why and how you misread OU's point so badly that you had to post some rubbish about him offering to pay more tax - any answers?


 
What are you whittering on about? OU's point was quite clear; if paying more tax is the right thing to do, then paying even more tax is even more right. Nothing's stopping him from doing so.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> The 3.3 million figure has always been per year, not cumulatively, hasn't it? would be a coincidence anyway if the 3.3million that he is alleged to pay into the offshore account per year was also the exactly the total amount that he ended up owing after however many years!
> 
> I am happy that my very rough calculation was more or less right, that if he was dodging 3.3 million of tax a year it would mean he would have to be earning over 6 million; this was what i questioned. Turns out the truth is more like he was dodging about £1million and earning about 3.3 million, which i find more believable. Maybe it is only details to you but it nagged me.


Your rough calculation is nowhere near right - _income_ of £3.3 million/per year. Do read up on what the scheme is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What are you whittering on about? OU's point was quite clear; if paying more tax is the right thing to do, then paying even more tax is even more right. Nothing's stopping him from doing so.


No, we've explained this you already. Its no good just repeating the original misreading ever louder. And of course, no answer to the question.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Your rough calculation is nowhere near right - _income_ of £3.3 million/per year. Do read up on what the scheme is.


many people on here (and The Telegraph) thought it was 3.3million of tax being dodged, not 3.3million income. I am happy to have clarified that mistake though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No, we've explained this you already. Its no good just repeating the original misreading ever louder. And of course, no answer to the question.


 
Are you having a funny turn or something?




			
				OU said:
			
		

> So one should only do the right thing if one is legally compelled to do so?
> I don't want to live in a society in which that kind of thinking is dominant


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What are you whittering on about? OU's point was quite clear; if paying more tax is the right thing to do, then paying even more tax is even more right. Nothing's stopping him from doing so.


 
That doesn't follow logically at all. Presumably his point is that it's right to pay his fair share of tax. You can debate exactly what 'fair share' is but it's not 'as much as possible.'


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Are you having a funny turn or something?


Some sort of memory block that stops you seeing and understanding your own misreadings even after they've been pointed out to you?



> No it doesn't. It appears to me that a society that needs to compel people to do the right thing has gone wrong somewhere. He (OU) is doing the right thing by not avoiding tax. Carr isn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What are you whittering on about? OU's point was quite clear; if paying more tax is the right thing to do, then paying even more tax is even more right. Nothing's stopping him from doing so.


Why would I pay more tax than I owed? I'm criticising people paying less tax than they owe by taking their taxable money out of the country. They earnt their money in this country and therefore it should be taxed. Using loopholes to avoid this is a cunt's game and those who do it know this, otherwise they'd be boasting about it and not looking shifty and getting defensive when asked about it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Some sort of memory block that stops you seeing and understanding your own misreadings even after they've been pointed out to you?


 
But as pointed out in minute detail, this: It appears to me that a society that needs to compel people to do the right thing has gone wrong somewhere; is a big pile of sweaty bollocks.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Why would I pay more tax than I owed? I'm criticising people paying less tax than they owe by taking their taxable money out of the country.


 
No one is paying less than they owe, unless you are accusing people of tax evasion, in which case please take your findings to the police.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> But as pointed out in minute detail, this: It appears to me that a society that needs to compel people to do the right thing has gone wrong somewhere; is a big pile of sweaty bollocks.


You didn't point it out in minute detail. You didn't point it out in any detail. You didn't point it out. Full stop.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No one is paying less than they owe, unless you are accusing people of tax evasion, in which case please take your findings to the police.


Yes they are. They are taking money that they have earned out of the country to avoid it being taxed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Not a very good show by the carr-ites here. Not one prepared to openly come out and defend tax avoidance by the ultra-rich despite this being the logic of their crap posts and explicitly being invited to. What;s the matter -  cat got 1% of you tongue?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You didn't point it out in minute detail. You didn't point it out in any detail. You didn't point it out. Full stop.


 
Not pointing it out at all. Full stop. Except in two consecutive posts:


Bolded bit, do you really believe that?



And I was asking whether you really believe that. I'm sure as fuck I don't and don't know of anyone else who really does either.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No one is paying less than they owe, unless you are accusing people of tax evasion, in which case please take your findings to the police.


Huh it's all legal. Because it's legal. Guess what people are objecting to?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes they are. They are taking money that they have earned out of the country to avoid it being taxed.


 
And is that money that they owe, or are they moving it in a perfectly legitimate manner as proscribed to ensure they don't pay more than they owe?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not pointing it out at all. Full stop. Except in two consecutive posts:
> 
> 
> Bolded bit, do you really believe that?
> ...


Hang on, you think* bolding something* - something that you manged to misread as my opinion rather than my summing up of another posters views (bit of a trend here eh/) - counts as_ going into minute detail? _Please, how do i get a career in forensics, i hate to bother such a master when they're minute detailing but.._._


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Huh it's all legal. Because it's legal. Guess what people are objecting to?


 
Oh I can't think.

So what's ya gonna do about it? Whinge?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Hnag on, you think bolding something - something that you manged to misread as my opinion rather than my summing up of another posters views (bit of a trend here eh/) - counts as_ going into minute detail? _Please, how do i get a career in forensics, i hate to bother such a master when they're minute detailing but.._._


 
I never thought it was your opinion at all you daft sod. If you misread my post as that, well I can't help you there. You brought up OU's point, I asked you whether _you believed it, then you ran off on some mission of gibberish._


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes they are. They are taking money that they have earned out of the country to avoid it being taxed.


In spirit you may think they are evading tax but in law they are avoiding it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Oh I can't think.
> 
> So what's ya gonna do about it? Whinge?


I'll help you, it being legal. So pointing out that it's legal is not much of an objection. 

Ya? Of course i'll whinge about it, i'll not defend it on some spurious grounds. I like the logic though, _unless you can banish some evil by yourself right now then fuck it._


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Most people quite happily use tax avoidance schemes where they can (ISAs and tax relief on pension contributions amongst the most common). All "immoral cunts"?


Having tax relief on pensions and ISAs is not the same as sending millions somewhere and then getting it it 'loaned' back knowing full well you aren't paying it back. I'm admittedly hazy on ISAs and pensions as I can't afford either.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> In spirit you may think they are evading tax but in law they are avoiding it.


He didn't mention evasion. FFS.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I never thought it was your opinion at all you daft sod. If you misread my post as that, well I can't help you there. You brought up OU's point, I asked you whether _you believed it, then you ran off on some mission of gibberish._


Yes you did, and it was you who brought up OU's point. I mentioned your misreading of it then we got this _avoidance exercise._


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And is that money that they owe, or are they moving it in a perfectly legitimate manner as proscribed to ensure they don't pay more than they owe?


The terms _'legitimate manner'_ and _'proscribed'_ are mutually contradictory.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Having tax relief on pensions and ISAs is not the same as sending millions somewhere and then getting it it 'loaned' back knowing full well you aren't paying it back. I'm admittedly hazy on ISAs and pensions as I can't afford either.


The principle - avoiding tax - is the same.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 19, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18508812
Minister says HMRC 'on the case' on tax avoidance


> The newspaper says comedian Jimmy Carr is one of those who uses the scheme, although his lawyers stress he has done nothing wrong.
> 
> Mr Gauke said the scheme was already being investigated.


 


> Stephen Williams MP, co-chair of the Liberal Democrat parliamentary Treasury committee expressed "shock" at the report, saying he wanted HMRC to look more closely at the tax affairs of entertainers and sportsmen.
> He said: "A lot of these comedians make a substantial amount of their money poking fun at rich people and their practices... I hope the HMRC will have a good look at the tax affairs of many public entertainers and sportsmen as well to make sure they're not indulging in the same schemes."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Call it what you want, but it's not fair play, legal or not. I don't see legality as the bottom line. Morality is.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

Politician jumps on popular opinion bandwagon lol


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I'll help you, it being legal. So pointing out that it's legal is not much of an objection.
> 
> Ya? Of course i'll whinge about it, i'll not defend it on some spurious grounds. I like the logic though, _unless you can banish some evil by yourself right now then fuck it._


 
And using emotive language such as paying less than they owe is suggesting that illegal activity is occurring when it's not.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Call it what you want, but it's not fair play, legal or not. I don't see legality as the bottom line. Morality is.


 
Life isn't fair.

Deal with it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And using emotive language such as paying less than they owe is suggesting that illegal activity is occurring when it's not.


Despite repeatedly arguing that legality has nothing whatsoever to do with it. You're on a roll here.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Call it what you want, but it's not fair play, legal or not. I don't see legality as the bottom line. Morality is.


legality is more black and white than morality. (oh god thats probably an awful thread on its own)


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Life isn't fair.
> 
> Deal with it.


Doesn't take long does it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yes you did, and it was you who brought up OU's point. I mentioned your misreading of it then we got this _avoidance exercise._


 
No, you're still misreading my posts, leading you to accusing me of misreading OU's post.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Doesn't take long does it?



What, to have to point out facts that are normally reserved for 6 year olds?

Anyway, got some work to do now, lots of work, that I shall try to pay as little tax on as possible


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

One thing I do know. When lawyers start issuing statements saying their client is not guilty of "wrongdoing" you can be sure that their client is doing The Wrong Thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No, you're still misreading my posts, leading you to accusing me of misreading OU's post.


No i'm not, you misread OU's original post and then told him he could pay more tax if he wanted to, which was nothing to do with what he said.

It went down like this

OU: 2+2 =4
BH: if you think 2+2=6 why don't you go and live there
BA: he said 4.
BH: so why do you think 2+2 =6?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And is that money that they owe, or are they moving it in a perfectly legitimate manner as proscribed to ensure they don't pay more than they owe?


It's money they owe IMO


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Life isn't fair.
> 
> Deal with it.


What a shit argument.
Laissez-faire play


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> One thing I do know. When lawyers start issuing statements saying their client is not guilty of "wrongdoing" you can be sure that their client is doing The Wrong Thing.


I know whenever people start saying that_ 'it's perfectly legal'_ some great harm is being done to the rest of us. Imagine that, a thing that is legal doing harm and being bad.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 19, 2012)

lol at the twats who aren't millionaires defending the millionaires who are picking their pockets.

forelock tugging mugs.


----------



## Zabo (Jun 19, 2012)

All this political obfuscation along with the Red Rat claiming that HMRC is very complex with at least 15,000 rules da-di-da-di-da.

Simple: Bring in a statute overnight stating that all income earned on the UK. Mainland must be desposited in banks or securities on the U. K. Mainland.

Those who don't want to conform should be branded on the forehead so that if they ever need to use public services like an ambulance or hospital the services would know those to ignore. I can imagine there would be quite a few 'dodgers' getting a good beating from honourable members of the public..

One would hope that the BBC will be careful with the dodgers given they may pay the dodgers salaries from their public tax revenue. Imagine poor old ladies and blind people scraping a few quid together to pay the BBC tax only for some of it to go to a crafty dodging cunt?


----------



## JimW (Jun 19, 2012)

Tax Justice Network run a site about all this bollocks, tho must confess only skimmed it myself: http://www.secrecyjurisdictions.com/


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> What are you whittering on about? OU's point was quite clear; if paying more tax is the right thing to do, then paying even more tax is even more right. Nothing's stopping him from doing so.


 
What a dumb argument.  A millionaire using convoluted accountancy techniques (such as pretending to be employed on minimum wage, then getting the rest of their money in a "loan" - watch the vid in the OP) is a far cry from someone on a low wage paying more tax voluntarily.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> No one is paying less than they owe, unless you are accusing people of tax evasion, in which case please take your findings to the police.


 
They clearly are.  Watch the vid.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> The principle - avoiding tax - is the same.


 
Is it?  Show your working out then.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> They clearly are. Watch the vid.


 
If you have evidence of individuals evading tax, go to the police.

If, as the video shows, some people avoid tax that is legal; therefore you can go to BHS and spray on the windows "Pay your tax you fat, greedy cunt", moan impotently, or accept that is how the world is and make the most of the world in which you live.

Perhaps there is a 4th way?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you have evidence of individuals evading tax, go to the police.
> 
> If, as the video shows, some people avoid tax that is legal; therefore you can go to BHS and spray on the windows "Pay your tax you fat, greedy cunt", moan impotently, or accept that is how the world is and make the most of the world in which you live.
> 
> Perhaps there is a 4th way?


yes, post patronising shite on the internet, as you've chosen.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you have evidence of individuals evading tax, go to the police.
> 
> If, as the video shows, some people avoid tax that is legal; therefore you can go to BHS and spray on the windows "Pay your tax you fat, greedy cunt", moan impotently, or accept that is how the world is and make the most of the world in which you live.
> 
> Perhaps there is a 4th way?


 
As I said - a dumb argument.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2012)

Urban's broken if people are defending the right of rich people to hire tax advisors to get out of paying tax they owe.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, post patronising shite on the internet, as you've chosen.


 
Incisive political wit as always pickers.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 19, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> As I said - a dumb argument.


 
See #196


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you have evidence of individuals evading tax, go to the police.
> 
> If, as the video shows, some people avoid tax that is legal; therefore you can go to BHS and spray on the windows "Pay your tax you fat, greedy cunt", moan impotently, or accept that is how the world is and make the most of the world in which you live.
> 
> Perhaps there is a 4th way?


Yeah, there is - you grow up, deal with the arguments put forwward on this thread, you recognise the gap between legality and morality and stop offering pathetic _but it's legal_ bleating. Oh yeah, and learn to read what others have posted. Get cracking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Incisive political wit as always pickers.


i wish you'd display any political wit, you mightn't be making such an arse of yourself.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Urban's broken if people are defending the right of rich people to hire tax advisors to get out of paying tax they owe.


innit? I can't believe, as someone who's just a Rizla's width left of centre, appears to be one of the more shouty radicals on this thread.        does not compute


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2012)

I sometimes wonder if more people wouldn't do this if they actually had the opportunity. Isn't outrage like this just jealousy in disguise?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I sometimes wonder if more people wouldn't do this if they actually had the opportunity. Isn't outrage like this just jealousy in disguise?


 
I wouldn't.  I think it's immoral to not pay the taxes you should.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2012)

Spot the self employed people on this thread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, no names mentioned, but there's someone on this thread who I know used to earn six or seven times my annual income, which as far as I'm concerned, means wealthy, who is not one of the 'he's done nothing wrong'  posters on this thread.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I sometimes wonder if more people wouldn't do this if they actually had the opportunity. Isn't outrage like this just jealousy in disguise?


No.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> The principle is exactly the same.


 
Not really. An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments on relatively-small sums of money. Tax avoidance schemes are often on the very edge of legality (IIRC around half eventually fail to be found legal and are shut down, by which time, of course, the rich have benefited from using them) and save tax payments on large sums of money. The principle is barely similar, let alone "exactly the same".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> completely legal.
> which is why being mad at Carr is daft.
> be mad at the system.


 
Only "completely legal" by virtue of the schemes often not having been tested in law until they've been running for a while, at which time they get knocked on the head.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 19, 2012)

isn't buying duty free fags back from holiday _exactly_ the same as avoiding paying millions of pounds in tax?

apologist wankers.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only "completely legal" by virtue of the schemes often not having been tested in law until they've been running for a while, at which time they get knocked on the head.


Tax avoidance by chancers who are also cunts IMO


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Both are very complex, but I was under the impression that their methods were illegal, but they reached a cosy arrangement to pay a fraction of what they really owe???


 
The *schemes* they used were (eventually) judged to be illegal, and Hartnett's privately-negotiated settlement will, with any justice, also be found to be illegal.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2012)

maybe we need a poll......


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Tax avoidance by chancers who are also cunts IMO


 
Quite.
When people say "oh, Tony Blair/Michael Howard/insert other wanker politician was only a tax lawyer", people should bear in mind that they're one half of the equation (with the bean-counters forming the other half) that facilitate this "gaming" of the tax system. It stinks.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 19, 2012)

killer b said:


> Spot the self employed people on this thread.


I'm self-employed. I pay all the tax I owe because I believe in paying tax to fund stuff 

Clearly I'm a bit wrong in the head


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

discokermit said:


> isn't buying duty free fags back from holiday _exactly_ the same as avoiding paying millions of pounds in tax?


I'm trying to imagine how many duty-free ciggies it would take for one person to avoid £3.3 million's worth of tax and it just hurt my brain, and I'm a heavy smoker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> thats not what I said. I said it was down to people to vote for a different government if enough people were that bothered.
> Turns out they aren't though.


 
Sorry, old son, but you're politically-immature if you think that one bunch of party political cunts are any different from the others. The only differences policy-wise between the Conservatives, Labour and the Lib-Dems is on their *emphasis* on certain aspects of neoliberalism. Outwith that, the whole fucking lot are peas in a pod. Vote one lot out and the next lot will slavishly allow the wealthy to carry on copping the moulah just like the last lot.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Life isn't fair.
> 
> Deal with it.


 
You realise that every time in the next couple of years that you post up even the slightest moan, I'm going to say "life isn't fair, deal with it" to you, don't you?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

discokermit said:


> lol at the twats who aren't millionaires defending the millionaires who are picking their pockets.
> 
> forelock tugging mugs.


 
We should at least be grateful it isn't their foreskins they're tugging.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

discokermit said:


> isn't buying duty free fags back from holiday _exactly_ the same as avoiding paying millions of pounds in tax?


 
Only if you're bringing back half a ferryload at a time, tbf.



> apologist wankers.


 
It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't such a counter-intuitive thing to do, or perhaps these supporters of tax avoidance in order to save themselves a penny or two in the pound don't realise that if the "big boys" actually paid the share of the wedge that they owed, it probably wouldn't be financially-necessary for many self-employed small businessmen to find ways to minimise their tax liability?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I sometimes wonder if more people wouldn't do this if they actually had the opportunity. Isn't outrage like this just jealousy in disguise?


 
It's clearly the Politics of Envy


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Sorry, old son, but you're politically-immature if you think that one bunch of party political cunts are any different from the others. The only differences policy-wise between the Conservatives, Labour and the Lib-Dems is on their *emphasis* on certain aspects of neoliberalism. Outwith that, the whole fucking lot are peas in a pod. Vote one lot out and the next lot will slavishly allow the wealthy to carry on copping the moulah just like the last lot.


yes i know.. i was saying the ideologically if people cared enough a group could form some new party, but obviously that wouldn't happen.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

fogbat said:


> It's clearly the Politics of Envy


I thought the politics of envy was scratching the paintwork of a Bentley.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2012)

If you go back to the basic principle of income tax, you pay a certain amount of tax on your income. What he's doing here is declaring that he has no income at all. As far as I can see, whatever your accountants and lawyers can come up with, that's lying to avoid tax. Fuck the technical legality or otherwise.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> yes i know.. i was saying the ideologically if people cared enough a group could form some new party, but obviously that wouldn't happen.


 
Even if people cared enough, it's massively difficult to do so on a scale that will actually have an effect without massive funds. Even Goldsmith, who put millions into the Referendum party in the course of a handful of years, as well as mobilising a large number of disaffected right-wingers, got nowhere.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I sometimes wonder if more people wouldn't do this if they actually had the opportunity. Isn't outrage like this just jealousy in disguise?


Why did you even bother posting that drivel? Is the wider point not obvious to you? Despite being mentioned on the thread. (which you've not bothered reading before posting on - is that how highly you value your own words?)


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Even if people cared enough, it's massively difficult to do so on a scale that will actually have an effect without massive funds. Even Goldsmith, who put millions into the Referendum party in the course of a handful of years, as well as mobilising a large number of disaffected right-wingers, got nowhere.


i would be interested to read more about major changes to systems of countries representation and election processes (with out a load of murdering)


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> See #196


 
dumb


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i would be interested to read more about major changes to systems of countries representation and election processes (with out a load of murdering)


Maybe you could have looked at that before posting up your rubbish then - because what happens is is that old embedded interests remains no matter what and them become represented by the new group.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Oddly enough, Jimmy was brought up in a millionaires house and went to Oxbridge - who would have thought it?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Maybe you could have looked at that before posting up your rubbish then - because what happens is is that old embedded interests remains no matter what and them become represented by the new group.


god you are a honking dickhead. 
back on ignore


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> god you are a honking dickhead.
> back on ignore


 
petulant


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> god you are a honking dickhead.
> back on ignore


_90 minutes of red hot football chat_


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I'm self-employed. I pay all the tax I owe because I believe in paying tax to fund stuff


 
I'm self employed, and I don't pay any tax!!!

Because I don't earn enough  HMRC feel sorry for me


----------



## madzone (Jun 19, 2012)

Jesus, this thread is depressing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> yes i know.. i was saying the ideologically if people cared enough a group could form some new party, but obviously that wouldn't happen.


 
So in a country dominated by two parties, the solution is for people with next to no political or financial capital to form the 'we demand xyz technical amendments to the the current tax regulations' party, and if they don't they should shut up?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> god you are a honking dickhead.
> back on ignore


you're rather full of yourself for someone who can't tell the difference between countries and country's.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

madzone said:


> Jesus, this thread is depressing.


Why? Two knobs defending this crap (and both have a weaselly _but we hate the system man_ get out) no one with the bottle to actually defend both. Suggests a consensus against this sort of stuff - it might have existed before -not sure - but most people had no idea of the scale of this thievery and how low-down it went. Now they do. In that sense it's a victory.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you're rather full of yourself for someone who can't tell the difference between countries and country's.


bad spellers are not allowed an opinion


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> bad spellers are not allowed an opinion


yes, they are. but here on urban we draw the line at people who don't know the difference between the possessive and the plural.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So in a country dominated by two parties, the solution is for people with next to no political or financial capital to form the 'we demand xyz technical amendments to the the current tax regulations' party, and if they don't they should shut up?


don't know. what is supposed to happen under our government style?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, they are. but here on urban we draw the line at people who don't know the difference between the possessive and the plural.


i don't know what that means.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2012)

fogbat said:


> It's clearly the Politics of Envy



Heh yeah...was just trying out the daily mail line to see if I could keep a straight face.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> i don't know what that means.


ok.
ignorant people who can't tell the difference between the plural and the possessive - that's where we draw the line.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2012)

not-bono-ever said:


> compeltely legal Im afraid, you dont pay the advisors big bucks for something that might get you into trouble - until we raze the Channel islands and plough the ground with salt, this type of thing will continue.


 
Yeah what's your problem with the channel islands then? Most of these people aren't even proper islanders, they're from the mainland and just go over there to make loads of money doing this stuff. The islanders don't even care for any of these people; which the Barclay brothers learned the hard way quite recently.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh yeah...was just trying out the daily mail line to see if I could keep a straight face.


Yeah. Look at my straight face. -


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> ok.
> ignorant people who can't tell the difference between the plural and the possessive - that's where we draw the line.


good for you


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

I just posted all that shit before to TEST YOU!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yeah what's your problem with the channel islands then? Most of these people aren't even proper islanders, they're from the mainland and just go over there to make loads of money doing this stuff. The islanders don't even care for any of these people; which the Barclay brothers learned the hard way quite recently.


 
Indeed, but the amount of channel islanders who act as directors for shell companies is quite phenomenenal - some truly dont have a clue what they are directors to


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2012)

Well maybe in Jersey


----------



## madzone (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why? Two knobs defending this crap (and both have a weaselly _but we hate the system man_ get out) no one with the bottle to actually defend both. Suggests a consensus against this sort of stuff - it might have existed before -not sure - but most people had no idea of the scale of this thievery and how low-down it went. Now they do. In that sense it's a victory.


Is it only two of them? I got the feeling there were more. Maybe that's just me feeling despondent that anyone could justify an obscenely wealthy man avoiding tax.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I'm self-employed. I pay all the tax I owe because I believe in paying tax to fund stuff
> 
> Clearly I'm a bit wrong in the head


Fair enough... I guess I was just trying to make a vague point that the current trend for self employment, and the creative accountancy this encourages makes some people more accepting of this kind of thievery.


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not really. An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments on relatively-small sums of money. Tax avoidance schemes are often on the very edge of legality (IIRC around half eventually fail to be found legal and are shut down, by which time, of course, the rich have benefited from using them) and save tax payments on large sums of money. The principle is barely similar, let alone "exactly the same".


Really.

"An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments " - as is the scheme in question here.

"...on relatively-small sums of money."  - as we are discussing the principle the amount of money is irrelevant.

"Tax avoidance schemes are often on the very edge of legality" - no such thing as the 'edge of legality'.

"...and save tax payments on large sums of money." - as we are discussing the principle, the amount of money is irrelevant.

"The principle is barely similar, let alone "exactly the same" " - the principle is identical (avoid tax).  

Whether this was the intention of the loophole which Jimmy Carr's tax lawyers are so adroitly exploiting is a different question entirely (I suspect not).  But if I were his advisers I would certainly be warning him of the risk should the arrangement be found to be unlawful.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Doesn't sound so _adroit_ if it's at risk of being unlawful.

What does _really_ mean? That there is no difference between state established and encouraged schemes and these things? There are. Do you _really_ think that there isn't?


----------



## JimW (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Really.
> 
> "An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments " - as is the scheme in question here.
> 
> <snip>


Clearly not the same thing - the ISA is designed to encourage savings and considered part of the general tax package everyone in theory could use, these schemes are all aimed at finding gaps not covered by the legislation and exploiting them. Not explicitly banned is not the same as legally sanctioned.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Really.
> 
> "An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments " - as is the scheme in question here.
> 
> ...


 
What a load of old shite.  Tax relief on ISAs and pensions was enacted to encourage people to save.  Completely different from bogus employment status and "loans".


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Gary Barlow next up.


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2012)

I bet adele's quietly relieved she paid all that tax now...


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2012)

Even if you paid the maximum amount each year into an ISA with the highest interest you could find, you would get nowhere near avoiding the sort of tax that these schemes allow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

lighterthief said:


> Really.
> 
> "An ISA or a pension are legally-sanctioned methods of saving tax payments " - as is the scheme in question here.


 
Nope, wrong. At any given time between a third and a half of the schemes in use have no legal sanction because they haven't been tested in law. In fact tax lawyers and accountants formulate schemes of dubious legality exactly because it takes so long for the revenue to bring dubious schemes befor the courts.
"Why don't people just use the sanctioned/approved schemes?" I hear you ask! Because they don't allow them to "avoid" enough tax.



> "...on relatively-small sums of money." - as we are discussing the principle the amount of money is irrelevant.


 
Fair enough.



> "Tax avoidance schemes are often on the very edge of legality" - no such thing as the 'edge of legality'.


 
Yes there is. A tax scheme is on the edge of legality if it has been constructed, through reference to the legal opinions of tax lawyers, to avoid tax in a "novel" manner. It's only legal once it's been given the nod by the courts/the revenue. If it's neither fully legal or illegal, then by definition it's "on the edge of legality", you buffoon.



> "...and save tax payments on large sums of money." - as we are discussing the principle, the amount of money is irrelevant.
> 
> "The principle is barely similar, let alone "exactly the same" " - the principle is identical (avoid tax).


 
It's not identical, unless your definition of "principle" is loose.
An ISA allows you to avoid paying tax on a maximum (IIRC) of £3,000 a year for a maximum of of 3 years. That is, it allows you to avoid that tax through a *conditional* investment in an authorised and fully legal vehicle. The principle behind it isn't "tax avoidance" _per se_, because on such a sum, and with the conditionality attached, you're going to end up paying tax on it somewhere else down the line. To brand this as identical to the lawyerly shifting of large sums of money by individuals in order to avoid *ever* paying tax on those sums is the work of a person who is either a fool or a blackguard.



> Whether this was the intention of the loophole which Jimmy Carr's tax lawyers are so adroitly exploiting is a different question entirely (I suspect not). But if I were his advisers I would certainly be warning him of the risk should the arrangement be found to be unlawful.


 
Wow, that's big of you!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Even if you paid the maximum amount each year into an ISA with the highest interest you could find, you would get nowhere near avoiding the sort of tax that these schemes allow.


 
And to be fair, you're only "avoiding" it as long as the money is locked in the ISA. As soon as it isn't, you're liable to be taxed on it again, whereas the aim of schemes like Carr's is to avoid *ever* paying tax on the money.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 19, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> And to be fair, you're only "avoiding" it as long as the money is locked in the ISA. As soon as it isn't, you're liable to be taxed on it again, whereas the aim of schemes like Carr's is to avoid *ever* paying tax on the money.


 

Yes, but I fear your conditions of ISAs are a bit out of date maybe? You can pay in a bit over 5k a year now, and keep it in an ISA for as long as you like.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Proper thatchers children don't know what an ISA is.


----------



## madzone (Jun 19, 2012)

Even a bumpkin like me can see why this is lawful. Doesn't make it right.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Even if you paid the maximum amount each year into an ISA with the highest interest you could find, you would get nowhere near avoiding the sort of tax that these schemes allow.


I don't have anything like that but isn't it something like a two grand a year limit or something? Even a possible tax-free win like Premium Bonds has a 30 grand input limit. For people like Carr, that's a piddling amount.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

It's the same though. Isn't it? _You are all Jimmy Carr's._

Quite the worst defence on this thread. Forgot who started it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 19, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Who gives a fuck if its legal? If child-porn was made legal this would make it ok would it?


 
The war in Iraq was legal. Therefore nobody marched against it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 19, 2012)

Slavery was once legal too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Slavery was once legal too.


But you know, who wouldn't if offered the opp right. Oh i forgot that was just JOKING before.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Slavery was once legal too.


 
It was ok then!

Put it this way, if you're earning that much that your tax bill is 3.3m per annum, you can pay the tax and still lead a life of complete luxury. The gluttony involved is enabling himself to have several mansions around the world, rather than just a couple.


----------



## october_lost (Jun 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Gary Barlow next up.


He will pay, we just need a little patience...


----------



## gosub (Jun 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It was ok then!
> 
> Put it this way, if you're earning that much that your tax bill is 3.3m per annum, you can pay the tax and still lead a life of complete luxury. The gluttony involved is enabling himself to have several mansions around the world, rather than just a couple.


 What I read in the Times was 3.3million was his earnings, not his tax bill.


Slightly more sympathy for a comedian than say a banker, has to fit a lifetimes earnings into the 5-10 years he is in vogue. BUt there are limits and he's on the wrong side of them


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuckin hell,never knew that about Jimmy Carr.....hes a comedian?????  Kept that well hidden.


----------



## JimW (Jun 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Fuckin hell,never knew that about Jimmy Carr.....hes a comedian?????


Specialises in taking the piss, apparently.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It was ok then!
> 
> Put it this way, if you're earning that much that your tax bill is 3.3m per annum, you can pay the tax and still lead a life of complete luxury. The gluttony involved is enabling himself to have several mansions around the world, rather than just a couple.


 
People who have lots of money aren't, in my experience, motivated by having enough to live a life of luxury. They are energised by the process of acquisition itself. Like that shit film Wall Street: MNS where Shia LeBeouf gets asked how much money he wants. What's his number? And SLB's character just replies, "More." If you're the type of person who'd be completely satisfied by earning 3.3m pa you'll probably never get to earn 3.3m pa.

Anyway evasion and avoidance are both awesome and I've done both to the absolute maximum extent I thought I could get away with. Well done JC. Starve the beast.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> People who have lots of money aren't, in my experience, motivated by having enough to live a life of luxury. They are energised by the process of acquisition itself. Like that shit film Wall Street: MNS where Shia LeBeouf gets asked how much money he wants. What's his number? And SLB's character just replies, "More." If you're the type of person who'd be completely satisfied by earning 3.3m pa you'll probably never get to earn 3.3m pa.
> 
> Anyway evasion and avoidance are both awesome and I've done both to the absolute maximum extent I thought I could get away with. Well done JC. Starve the beast.


Piss poor troll and I shouldn't respond but starve what 'beast'?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.

he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe

peace
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

That's nice.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That's nice.


 
is it? i dont know

madzone stop splatting yaself in the face ffs..i do that and look wats happaned to me. really dont do it.

peace and pixies and fairies and daises and dandylions all.night.long


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> Piss poor troll and I shouldn't respond but starve what 'beast'?


Schools and hospitals, presumably. Starve the children and the sick, that'll learn 'em.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> is it? i dont know
> 
> madzone stop splatting yaself in the face ffs..i do that and look wats happaned to me. really dont do it.
> 
> peace and pixies and fairies and daises and dandylions all.night.long


 
Where should the money for public services come from, Meth if it doesn't come from taxes?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.
> 
> he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe
> 
> ...


This really is a wanker's opinion.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> Where should the money for public services come from, Meth if it doesn't come from taxes?


No more free drugs for meth lab.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> is it? i dont know


Of course you know.  You know very well.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> No more free drugs for meth lab.


Well, I didn't like to put it quite so bluntly


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2012)

Jesus meth. Who'd have guessed you were Tory scum?


----------



## Voley (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.
> 
> he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe
> 
> ...


You know those drug workers that you moan about all the time? If everyone took your advice, you wouldn't have one at all. You'd be on your own without a script.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

I think I'm more upset that Jimmy Carr makes him laugh.

What is it about comedians this week ( I use the term loosely) Fucking McIntyre has a piece in some show that's on tv atm where he's talking about people with blue badges getting out of their cars and walking normally. I posted that article from the Independent yesterday that talks about rising numbers of hate crimes against the disabled onto his facebook page and said that piece in his routine was fuelling the current attitude towards the sick and disabled. They removed it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

NVP said:


> You know those drug workers that you moan about all the time? If everyone took your advice, you wouldn't have one at all. You'd be on your own without a script.


 
im allready on my own without a script, thats why i moan you idiot


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im allready on my own without a script, thats why i moan you idiot


 
So, where do you think money should come from for health services and other services that you use?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> This really is a wanker's opinion.


 
commin from an 'anarchist' website im surprised any of you wanna pay tax. i sure as shit wouldant if i didnt have to

Everyones a wanker, i just gotta a bigger nob than most


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> So, where do you think money should come from for health services and other services that you use?


 
you. you should pay for it, your yourself alone should pay for everyone and everything.

money is the route of all evil incase you still aint figured that out

seriously though im so close t deah i dnt give a shit about where money comes from, ive never got any is about all i know so go enjoy your real happy mid class living..with ya kidz and ya dogs and whatever else you probably got a car to, hell pollute the planet with your exaust fumes why not everyone else does it?


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2012)

killer b said:


> Jesus meth. Who'd have guessed you were Tory scum?


Thinking about it, all the signs were there.


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 20, 2012)

Point and laugh forum, really.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you. you should pay for it, your yourself alone should pay for everyone and everything.
> 
> money is the rute of all evil incase you still aint figured that out


 
Do you mean I should pay private health insurance or do you mean I should pay tax?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> commin from an 'anarchist' website im surprised any of you wanna pay tax. i sure as shit wouldant if i didnt have to


You're not really understanding any of the issues, are you? Maybe you understand "anti-social freeloading parasite scab"?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

i dont vote tory. i dont vote any. they all cunts in suits that take the piss outta you that do actually vote


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Tbf I assume he's twatted.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> You're not really understanding any of the issues, are you? Maybe you understand "anti-social freeloading parasite scab"?


 
its true i never read the thread tbh..and im drunk and all kinds a pills


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> commin from an 'anarchist' website im surprised any of you wanna pay tax. i sure as shit wouldant if i didnt have to
> 
> Everyones a wanker, i just gotta a bigger nob than most



No house, no benefits, no methadone, no pain relief for your partner, nothing at all. Is this what you want?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> No house, no benefits, no methadone, no pain relief for your partner, nothing at all. Is this what you want?


 
wtf has that got to do with jimmy  car?? i just wanna die in my sleep


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im allready on my own without a script, thats why i moan you idiot


You're not. You have a script, benefits, housing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> its true i never read the thread tbh..and im drunk and all kinds a pills


_In vino veritas._

Anyway, come back when you're sober.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

s14n owns the house btw so you cant take that from her, its hers..she owns it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> You're not. You have a script, benefits, housing.


 
see post above regarding housing. its s14ns fully owned.

benefits..we aint getting any cept reduced rate coz the new government doesant wanna give any benefit.

personally, i had enough of life at 15..33 years of pure hell and it exactly the same(give or take) government wise as it was back ten...you just all moan and complian and nobodys ever gnna be happy, somebody will always be fucked over by the governments coz they all wankers, thats why i dont vote and have as little to do with them as possible. sure i'll take some benefit money, i aint gonna blame it all on jimmy fuckin carr though..coz thats just stupid


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont vote tory. i dont vote any. they all cunts in suits that take the piss outta you that do actually vote


your attitude - take, take, take, fuck you - is that of a Tory. Politics isn't just where you put a cross in the box.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> _In vino veritas._
> 
> Anyway, come back when you're sober.


 
sober? what that a typo or something?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

killer b said:


> your attitude - take, take, take, fuck you - is that of a Tory. Politics isn't just where you put a cross in the box.


 
i dont 'take take take fuck you' i live in a house that was/is bought and owned by my partner..we recycle, we do good things for enviroment.

so shut the fuck up


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes there is. A tax scheme is on the edge of legality if it has been constructed, through reference to the legal opinions of tax lawyers, to avoid tax in a "novel" manner. It's only legal once it's been given the nod by the courts/the revenue. If it's neither fully legal or illegal, then by definition it's "on the edge of legality", you buffoon.
> 
> It's not identical, unless your definition of "principle" is loose.
> An ISA allows you to avoid paying tax on a maximum (IIRC) of £3,000 a year for a maximum of of 3 years. That is, it allows you to avoid that tax through a *conditional* investment in an authorised and fully legal vehicle. The principle behind it isn't "tax avoidance" _per se_, because on such a sum, and with the conditionality attached, you're going to end up paying tax on it somewhere else down the line. To brand this as identical to the lawyerly shifting of large sums of money by individuals in order to avoid *ever* paying tax on those sums is the work of a person who is either a fool or a blackguard.


 
And to add:
1. they're not tax lawyers, they're tax planning accountants. They specialise in working out how you can move money across jurisdictions, into holding companies etc and then (and this is the hard bit) get it back again. You can get money out quite easily, it's having access to it that's the issue. People who indulge in tax planning are always asked about their appetite for risk which is basically asking them how close to the wind they're prepared to sail. The HMRC with far fewer and lower paid tax people than in the private sector struggle to keep up with them whose whole raison d'etre is coming up with new and novel ways of avoiding tax. Every single time a new budget is announced, they immediately start plotting ways to circumvent the loopholes that the HMRC have sewn up.

and
2. also ISAs are designed to avoid paying tax on the interest on savings. Tax has already been paid on the income. Income tax avoidance is fundamentally different.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 20, 2012)

killer b said:


> your attitude - take, take, take, fuck you - is that of a Tory. Politics isn't just where you put a cross in the box.


 
err, yes it is coz polotics is always a bunch of people moaning about another bunch of people..your all insane and dont even know it.

go tick ya box i never vote, governments are insane..i guess you got nothing better to do shit maybe take up poetry?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont 'take take take fuck you' i live in a house that was/is bought and owned by my partner..we recycle, we do good things for enviroment.
> 
> so shut the fuck up


 Sounds like youre taking from your partner to be honest but hey carry on doing whatever the fuck you cant help doing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> money is the route of all evil


Misquote. Most people get it wrong so you're not alone.
It's 'The love of money is the root of all evil'.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> sober? what that a typo or something?


OK, so you're never sober?  In that case don't post ever again.

See how it works?  If your defence is "_don't listen to me, I'm out of it_", but you can't ever come back when you're _not_ out of it, then we shouldn't ever listen to you.  So take responsibility for your posts.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

smmudge said:


> Yes, but I fear your conditions of ISAs are a bit out of date maybe? You can pay in a bit over 5k a year now, and keep it in an ISA for as long as you like.


 
Still fuck-all in comparison to even the smallest Carr-like tax gaming.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.
> 
> he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe
> 
> ...


 
Meth, you know how you're always fucking whining about your local healthcare, guess what? If cunts like Carr paid their taxes, there'd probably be enough cash in the kitty so that you actually got treated decently, you muppet!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont vote tory. i dont vote any. they all cunts in suits that take the piss outta you that do actually vote


 
No-one is saying you vote Tory, they're saying that your attitudes are Tory, you berk.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> wtf has that got to do with jimmy car?? i just wanna die in my sleep


 
Because the natural follow-on to every cunt indulging in tax avoidance is fewer resources for social welfare. Fewer resources for social welfare mean spending cuts, and guess what goes first? Services that _Daily Mail_ readers don't like, services that help drug users, for example, so bye-bye methadone prescription.
Then maybe we have to start paying for our prescriptions at full price, so your partner's pregabalin starts costing ten times what a monthly prescription currently does.
See how it goes? Less tax paid = poorer, shittier services.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because the natural follow-on to every cunt indulging in tax avoidance is fewer resources for social welfare. Fewer resources for social welfare mean spending cuts, and guess what goes first? Services that _Daily Mail_ readers don't like, services that help drug users, for example, so bye-bye methadone prescription.
> Then maybe we have to start paying for our prescriptions at full price, so your partner's pregabalin starts costing ten times what a monthly prescription currently does.
> See how it goes? Less tax paid = poorer, shittier services.


You're not a proper anarchist


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

trashpony said:


> And to add:
> 1. they're not tax lawyers, they're tax planning accountants. They specialise in working out how you can move money across jurisdictions, into holding companies etc and then (and this is the hard bit) get it back again. You can get money out quite easily, it's having access to it that's the issue. People who indulge in tax planning are always asked about their appetite for risk which is basically asking them how close to the wind they're prepared to sail. The HMRC with far fewer and lower paid tax people than in the private sector struggle to keep up with them whose whole raison d'etre is coming up with new and novel ways of avoiding tax. Every single time a new budget is announced, they immediately start plotting ways to circumvent the loopholes that the HMRC have sewn up.


 
Accountants? Somehow that's so much worse! 



> and
> 2. also ISAs are designed to avoid paying tax on the interest on savings. Tax has already been paid on the income. Income tax avoidance is fundamentally different.


 
Yeah, that occurred to me after my last reply to lighterthief. That and the sneaking suspicion that ISAs are a very effective sop (in terms of their cost to govt) that prevents a good deal more "tax planning" lower down the economic scale.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

God, she done a proper job on some people didn't she?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

madzone said:


> You're not a proper anarchist


 
There's no such thing as a proper anarchist. We're all improper.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> God, she done a proper job on some people didn't she?


 
Yep. Even just on this thread we've had a spread of wtf-ness from the sublime to the ridiculous. This the bitch's legacy: People so ill-informed they're happy to shit all over themselves and others to keep hold of an extra penny, and people who don't understand the necessity of social welfare.

Makes me angry.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep. Even just on this thread we've had a spread of wtf-ness from the sublime to the ridiculous. This the bitch's legacy: People so ill-informed they're happy to shit all over themselves and others to keep hold of an extra penny, and people who don't understand the necessity of social welfare.
> 
> Makes me angry.


 



			
				thatcher said:
			
		

> Economics are the method,_ the aim is to change the soul. _


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yep. Even just on this thread we've had a spread of wtf-ness from the sublime to the ridiculous. This the bitch's legacy: People so ill-informed they're happy to shit all over themselves and others to keep hold of an extra penny, and people who don't understand the necessity of social welfare.
> 
> Makes me angry.


 
I hope you've got something nice in the fridge to crack open when she finally buggers off.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2012)

Carr is sticking it to the man


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I hope you've got something nice in the fridge to crack open when she finally buggers off.


 
Hmmm, we've got 3 bottles of prosecco sitting waiting for the glorious day, plus assorted beers, wines  and spirits to wash it down with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Carr is sticking it to the man


 
No. Bunking his bus fare would be "sticking it to the man". Oher idiots have already tried that argument.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:
			
		

> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.
> 
> he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe
> 
> ...



Scratch a hippy...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.


 



			
				me me me lab said:
			
		

> benefits..we aint getting any cept reduced rate coz the new government doesant wanna give any benefit.


 
So not only a tory but a liar too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2012)

If we all decide to pay no tax, where will meth's benefit come from?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2012)

He'd been fucked under his own system. 

Talk about the turkey voting for Christmas.


----------



## madzone (Jun 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> If we all decide to pay no tax, where will meth's benefit come from?


Me apparently.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 20, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He'd been fucked under his own system.
> 
> Talk about the turkey voting for Christmas.


Doesn't vote, remember?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Doesn't vote, remember?


 
Talk about the turkey spoiling his ballot for Christmas.


----------



## Santino (Jun 20, 2012)

Talk about the turkey refusing to even attend an open meeting held by his local domestic fowl representative (including speeches by Owen Jones and Tony Benn) to discuss the new management proposals for a mid-winter festival.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2012)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Doesn't vote, remember?



Libertarian right. Apart from the health service.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

Incidentally, i think own Jones only has two shirts.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/celebrity/celebrities-rich-2012062031308

DOZENS of celebrities are rich, it has emerged.
Astonishingly not big-hearted
The revelation that internationally-famous household names including Jimmy Carr and Gary Barlow have lots of money and behave accordingly has prompted outrage from hypocrites and the exceptionally slow.

Dull-witted Tom Logan said: “I had assumed that Jimmy Carr wrote jokes for free, primarily to entertain the squirrels in his local park, and spent the rest of his time volunteering in an orphanage for blonde children with rickets.

“Apparently one of the things that all rich people do is keep all their money in caves on islands, because by doing this it means they get to keep more of their money as opposed to less of it.
“Personally, as a fucking idiot I am always looking for ways to pay more tax.”


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

How shit is that? 

Worst sort of _give me a job please_ crap i've seen in a while.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought satire was supposed to lampoon the well heeled, not support them Lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2012)

The Daily Mash is a terrible site. About as funny as Jimmy Carr


----------



## rekil (Jun 20, 2012)

Dunno why people keep posting daily mash links. It's relentlessly shit. I bet they send their stuff into the Onion and wonder why never get a reply.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 20, 2012)

Indeed, terrible bored graduate misanthropy at it's unfunny worst. Chris Morris has a lot to answer for.


----------



## rekil (Jun 20, 2012)

Marcus Brigstocke next please.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The Daily Mash is a terrible site. About as funny as Jimmy Carr



I like both :-D


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> No. Bunking his bus fare would be "sticking it to the man". Oher idiots have already tried that argument.


 
It's Lester Piggot all over again


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 20, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> It's Lester Piggot all over again


 
No, Lester wasn't avoiding tax, he was *evading* tax. That's why he did a spell in stir.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2012)

It strikes me that the scheme may be fraudulent because it gives the money back in the form of a loan, yet the loan never needs repaying. They do not state this in any of their literature because then these would not be loans, yet no repayment is required so in fact they are not loans, hence a fraud.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 20, 2012)

More here, the satirist satirised.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/shortcuts/2012/jun/19/pass-notes-jimmy-carr


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2012)

By the, apparently, tax avoiding Guardian: 'I don't want to live in a country where the satirists satirising the satirists need to be be satirised for the same satirical error'.

/urbanz


----------



## BigTom (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't get how people can't see the difference between tax breaks, which are explicitly mandated by government in law in order to (help) achieve a policy aim (or remove oddities within the system perhaps sometimes), and tax avoidance which are schemes that are devised by tax planning accoutants to take advantage of situations that are not clear in law.   

This scheme, like Madzone said some pages back, is so obviously wrong it's laughable.  Cue big tax bills for them all I hope.  Imagine claiming you earnt minimum wage and the "loan" isn't actually income.  I wonder if any of them claimed tax credits as well


----------



## xenon (Jun 20, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/celebrity/celebrities-rich-2012062031308
> 
> DOZENS of celebrities are rich, it has emerged.
> Astonishingly not big-hearted
> ...



yeah, all very witty anall. But what about moral obligations. No forget it, I know, I know. Shouldn't have brought it up really. And this is a bit more than prosaicly minimising tax obligations. This is bending rules, using systems designed to keep money out of public services. Its antisocial. Course the system should be changed to prevent this but as Butcher's et al point out. The system has been constructed by the peple that bennefit or stand to bennefit from it.

Anyway Jimmy Carr FWIW does make me laugh at times. But this isn't mutrilly exclusive with being a cunt. I won't willingly give him any money.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/jun/20/jimmy-carr-tax-david-cameron



> David Cameron has criticised the comedian Jimmy Carr, describing him as "morally wrong" for seeking to avoid taxes.
> Media reports of Carr's financial arrangements suggest "straightforwardtax avoidance", said the prime minister, and it was unfair on the people who pay to watch him perform that he is not paying his taxes in the same way that they do.
> Cameron said he had not had time to look at allegations relating to singer Gary Barlow, who was given an OBE in the Queen's birthday honours list.
> Speaking to ITV in a round of TV interviews during his trip to Mexico, the prime minister said: "I think some of these schemes – and I think particularly of the Jimmy Carr scheme – I have had time to read about and I just think this is completely wrong.


 
Uh oh, yeah yeah, he's in trouble, Dave's come along gonna burst his (tax) bubble....


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2012)

Slightly amused at the judgment Carr is "morally wrong" when the Cameron family made its money almost entirely from advising wealthy Brits on how to avoid tax - everything from Disco Dave's education at Eton and Uni, to the lovely country house, to all that invaluable social capital that got him his only non-political job (at £90,000) and his second job at Con HQ, all of it is derived from the money his father made advising people on how to do what Carr has been advised to do.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 20, 2012)

Cameron said it was "morally wrong" and "straighforward tax avoidance", he didn't say he'd have done any different given the chance. Clearly he is where he is today because of the lovely "morally wrong" millions his old man made.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 20, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> Cameron said it was "morally wrong" and "straighforward tax avoidance", he didn't say he'd have done any different given the chance. Clearly he is where he is today because of the lovely "morally wrong" millions his old man made.


 
Indeed. I wonder if this might be akin to the Major government's "Back to Basics" idiocy? The press are looking for sales, and looking for distractions from their own wrongdoing. It could be hunting season. Smooth move Dave!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 20, 2012)

Never thought I'd see the day when urban75 morality lined up with David Cameron.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 20, 2012)

Bang goes Jimmy's OBE


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 20, 2012)

The 10'o'clock news was a bit surreal. It's almost like sketch

Still, funny though. I was laughing at Carr, not with him. Actually, I never did the latter anyway.

Marcus Brigstocke was being interviewed on 6Music this afternoon. He said he wasn't surprised at all that he was involved in some tax avoidance scheme and that he approached comedy as a business plan rather than any innate love of the medium. Apparently he used to be an advertising executive at Shell!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 20, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Bang goes Jimmy's OBE


 
I'm going to stick my neck out and say that tax avoidance amongst people with OBEs is a bit higher than it is amongst the general population.

Just guessing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when urban75 morality lined up with David Cameron.


Except it doesn't, does it?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 20, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when urban75 morality lined up with David Cameron.


 
That's one way of looking at it I suppose.

Or you could say that the people defending it are to the right of David fucking Cameron.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's one way of looking at it I suppose.
> 
> Or you could say that the people defending it are to the right of David fucking Cameron.


Yep. And urban really has gone to the fucking wall


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 20, 2012)

He's only saying it's immoral cos he knows it'll get him public support.  If he cared that much, he'd be promising to put something in place so people couldn't do this sort of thing.  Of course he won't, because he's chums with cunts like Carr. 

I don't believe a word that comes out of that snide toad's mouth.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2012)

He's a hypocrite:
http://m.guardian.co.uk/politics/20...ersey-panama-geneva?cat=politics&type=article


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 20, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Yep. And urban really has gone to the fucking wall


 
Must be those urban friendly tax breaks


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2012)

It hasn't really. Just 3 or 4 dickheads, as ever.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

Can I just pop in to say that I think David Cameron is a snivelling, loathsome piece of rich boy shit. Just in case there was any confusion, like.


----------



## scifisam (Jun 21, 2012)

I could have avoided tax when I became self-employed by using various things and fudging the amounts I was using for business and personal usage - completely legally, and I kinda thought that I would do it in theory.

In practice I've been very strict about things like not deducting the entire cost of this laptop because I will use it for personal as well as business use. It would feel wrong to do otherwise. Give the right amount in, take the right amount out (benefits that you're entitled to. Even though I don't get all mine). Just because other people act wrongly doesn't mean I have to - you live your life by your own principles, not by others'. And at least I don't have to take a deep breath when a letter from HMRC arrives.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a good start, Cameron. Now have the balls and say the same thing about your mates at Vodafone. Cameron probably does not even realise how hypocritical and desperate his statements are.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Cameron is such a hypocrite, and he knows it. Like others have said, if he really wanted to stop this type of thing he's be pushing through legislation that closed these types of loopholes, AND he'd not do it himself. Fat chance.

HMRC are gearing up to go after the company behind the K2 'scheme' - Icebreaker Management iirc - in a tax case known as Icebreaker 2. They'd already gone after this company in a previous tax case known as Icebreaker 1, and won. Watch this space, I guess...


----------



## Anonymous1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jimmy "punch my face" Carr is a grade A zonk but Cameron is a different beast altogether.
I do not/would never defend Carr's 'avoidance' or his hypocritical stance he loves to take but his £3.5m case is a grain of sand on the beach.
He made himself a target for this, glass houses etc, so fuck 'im.
 Cameron and his ilk have this scam (and many others) sown up so this story is jus yet another distraction.
Jubilee pish, Euro's, Wimbledon, Olympics and anything else you care to mention.

Fuck them all
(and breeeeeeeathe)


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 21, 2012)

The government will be under a great deal of pressure to tackle schemes like this-and with a fucking idiot like Milliband in opposition they'll be able to soak up that pressure.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He's a hypocrite:
> http://m.guardian.co.uk/politics/20...ersey-panama-geneva?cat=politics&type=article


 


> At the heart of a stunning 50-acre estate by the banks of the river Deveron in Aberdeenshire sits the granite-clad Victorian mansion Blairmore House, home to four generations of the prime minister's family.


 
Blairmore  .

And interesting to see posters (apart from MethLab, obviously) who at other times are only too eager to promote how other people should show moral values now insisting that the only valid criticism is 'is it legal?'

Eta. It neatly shows the difference between the irresponsible 'fuck-you-all' attitude of someone who has overimbibed with the attitude of the right wing: i.e. none at all.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

According to R4, Jimmy Carr has tweeted that he is no longer involved in this scheme and that he made an error of judgement for which he has apologised.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 21, 2012)

Since when was the onus on rich wankers to not act like rich wankers? Surely it's for the government to stop this shit, thus making Cameron the biggest hypocrite here. "It's terribly naughty of you to do that thing we allow and essentially encourage you to do"


----------



## two sheds (Jun 21, 2012)

Well yes, but he's just acting like a rich wanker isn't he


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> According to R4, Jimmy Carr has tweeted that he is no longer involved in this scheme and that he made an error of judgement for which he has apologised.


I think, after what he said before about not paying a penny more than he had to, shows that actually this is a climb-down for expediency's sake. Anyway, whatever he does we all know him for what he is. A grasping hypocritical little shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2012)

https://twitter.com/jimmycarr


----------



## claphamboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Question is, will he pay-up what he has managed to avoid so far?

Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 21, 2012)

Translated: I've been caught out and people now think I'm a bigger cunt than they thought previously. I better backtrack pretty quickly or I'll never get the QI/8 out of 10 cats gig again.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 21, 2012)

Isn't that what alot of the footballers/racing car drivers/politicians/bankers/Fat cats of big businesses do? Tony Blair???? 
Hasn't it become Every man for himself? 
Why Cameron has got involved is beyond me...he is a cunt


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2012)

> Cameron said he had not had time to look at allegations relating to singer Gary Barlow


 
This sort of shit is why the likes of Vodafone get away with it, celebrity smokescreens.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 21, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> This sort of shit is why the likes of Vodafone get away with it, celebrity smokescreens.


 
Vodafone get away with it, because ultimately Cameron couldn't give a shit.  And he's cut jobs to the HMRC, so now there's less people to chase these sorts of things up. 

In short, because Cameron is a raging cunt.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd love to see a grassroots campaign that has the like of tax-dodging celebrities and big businesses in its sights. A relentless campaign of name, shame, boycott until they pay their dues.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd love to see a grassroots campaign that has the like of tax-dodging celebrities and big businesses in its sights. A relentless campaign of name, shame, boycott until they pay their dues.


 
What would be the cut off for being named and shamed?  how much tax would need to dodge? if you're not famous is it still ok to dodge tax?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What would be the cut off for being named and shamed?


 I only just thought of this, give me some time to mull over the details!



B0B2oo9 said:


> how much tax would need to dodge? if you're not famous is it still ok to dodge tax?


Of course not, but we live in a celebrity/brand culture and to change people's behaviour about tax, use the same mass media that celebs and firms use to grab attention.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What would be the cut off for being named and shamed? how much tax would need to dodge? if you're not famous is it still ok to dodge tax?


Where you place the cut-off point for not being name and shamed bob?


----------



## gosub (Jun 21, 2012)

Quite looking forward to 8 out of 10 cats.. What people have been talking about this week, and certainly not NHS strikes.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Where you place the cut-off point for not being name and shamed bob?


Where would YOU place it BA?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I only just thought of this, give me some time to mull over the details!
> 
> Of course not, but we live in a celebrity/brand culture and to change people's behaviour about tax, use the same mass media that celebs and firms use to grab attention.


 
take all the time you need


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 21, 2012)

gosub said:


> Quite looking forward to 8 out of 10 cats.. What people have been talking about this week, and certainly not NHS strikes.


 
It'll never be as good as Deayton's first show back on HIGNFY, Merton went for his throat


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

gosub said:


> Quite looking forward to 8 out of 10 cats.. What people have been talking about this week, and certainly not NHS strikes.


Oh I think they will give him more stick on 10 Oclock Live (or whatever it is called)..


----------



## gosub (Jun 21, 2012)

Is that on at mo?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Where would YOU place it BA?


OK, let's play the game. I don't see why it has to be at a set figure - what can't it be provisionally set at top 1% of income earners. You?

(Let me guess teuchter , they'd all leave the country?)


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> OK, let's play the game. I don't see why it has to be at a set figure - what can't it be provisionally set at top 1% of income earners. You?
> 
> (Let me guess teuchter , they'd all leave the country?)


I'd rather the effort was put into asking David Cameron why such schemes were legal and what he's going to do about them.

Top 1% - yeah ok, if you want. I think it would be missing the point a bit though. And as soon as you set a line somewhere, it could be taken as suggesting that anything below that line is ok.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 21, 2012)

Discussing this on This Morning (very highbrow I know  ) - lots of 'we must remember it's legal!' and wondering why DC has gone after Carr when there are big companies doing this every day.  Nick whathisface bellend saying we should get rid of Corporation Tax because big companies bring jobs to the UK.

Unrelated note: Andrew Lansley saying 'strike is pointless' and no support for those on strike today; lots of complaining that doctors earn a lot anyway so should put up and quit whinging.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I'd rather the effort was put into asking David Cameron why such schemes were legal and what he's going to do about them.
> 
> Top 1% - yeah ok, if you want. I think it would be missing the point a bit though. And as soon as you set a line somewhere, it could be taken as suggesting that anything below that line is ok.


Asking cameron to do something would be an utter waste of time - he's not going to piss off his parties voters, members and funders - and he's not going to even think about annoying that fraction of capital that he and his party represent politically  - financial capital in the main. The very best that you'll get that way is a PR move to block certain well known routes whilst opening up others covertly.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Asking cameron to do something would be an utter waste of time - he's not going to piss off his parties voters, members and funders - and he's not going to even think about annoying that fraction of capital that he and his party represent politically - financial capital in the main. The very best that you'll get that way is a PR move to block certain well known routes whilst opening up others covertly.


 
And what exactly would a naming-and-shaming-celebrities scheme achieve, in the long run?

I don't really see how channeling public ire towards a few celebrities is going to be more useful than channeling public ire at DC and his party's voters, members and founders.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd love to see a grassroots campaign that has the like of tax-dodging celebrities and big businesses in its sights. A relentless campaign of name, shame, boycott until they pay their dues.



The Provisional Taxpayers Alliance.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> And what exactly would a naming-and-shaming-celebrities scheme achieve, in the long run?
> 
> I don't really see how channeling public ire towards a few celebrities is going to be more useful than channeling public ire at DC and his party's voters, members and founders.


 
It can certainly help foster an anti-tax avoidance public feeling that discourages these thieves from their actions - but more importantly this public anger can then potentially be linked up with the various other directly related issues - the cuts, the sell-off of our collective property/history/rights to the private interests. That's the sort of thing that opens up if you view this as part of a developing process rather than a simple one-off thing unconnected with anything else at all.

See the above - this would be part of a process that is also squarely aimed at the people and set-up that you claim it would ignore - whilst ignoring the points i made about the likely ineffectiveness of an unlinked pressure on Cameron and the reasons for this ineffectiveness.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What would be the cut off for being named and shamed? how much tax would need to dodge? if you're not famous is it still ok to dodge tax?


Makes sense to start with the richest seeing as they're taking the most out.


----------



## rekil (Jun 21, 2012)

His 'Bankers in need' bit for 10 o'clock shit.



Sorry if it's been posted already. I'm sure there's more in this vein. I seem to remember him dressed up as a 'toff'.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It can certainly help foster an anti-tax avoidance public feeling that discourages these thieves from their actions - but more importantly this public anger can then potentially be linked up with the various other directly related issues - the cuts, the sell-off of our collective property/history/rights to the private interests. That's the sort of thing that opens up if you view this as part of a developing process rather than a simple one-off thing unconnected with anything else at all.
> 
> See the above - this would be part of a process that is also squarely aimed at the people and set-up that you claim it would ignore - whilst ignoring the points i made about the likely ineffectiveness of an unlinked pressure on Cameron and the reasons for this ineffectiveness.


 
Why would pressure on celebrities necessarily be "linked" and pressure on Cameron necessarily be "unlinked"?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Why would pressure on celebrities necessarily be "linked" and pressure on Cameron necessarily be "unlinked"?


I explicitly said "but more importantly this public anger can then *potentially* be linked up with the various other directly related issues" - and that means people actually doing some politics. It will only not be linked with wider social questions if you take your approach of putting pressure (How? You've not said) on Cameron over this single issue. And you've still not responded to the suggested likely problems with this latter approach despite recommending it - fancy having a go now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when urban75 morality lined up with David Cameron.


Never thought i'd see the day when you lined up with Nick Griffin.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 21, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Discussing this on This Morning (very highbrow I know  ) - lots of 'we must remember it's legal!' and wondering why DC has gone after Carr when there are big companies doing this every day. Nick whathisface bellend saying we should get rid of Corporation Tax because big companies bring jobs to the UK.
> 
> Unrelated note: Andrew Lansley saying 'strike is pointless' and no support for those on strike today; lots of complaining that doctors earn a lot anyway so should put up and quit whinging.


But it isn't legal. Tax schemes like K2 cannot be used purely as a means of avoiding income tax. 

Afaik, the scheme means you pretend to be an employee and only pay income tax on minimum wage levels. The rest then gets paid back to you as a 'loan' which you don't pay any interest on and is tax-free.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2012)

Any word on Gary (OBE) Barlow yet? I mean word from Cameron on this?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Never thought I'd see the day when urban75 morality lined up with David Cameron.


 
TBF, you have to be pretty simple to read it as that.

Is your name Simon?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 21, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Any word on Gary (OBE) Barlow yet? I mean word from Cameron on this?


 
Chicks love him so they wont care, men hate him so they will care...etc


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Isn't it odd to find that the City of London Corporation is tied up in this with the fomer Lord Mayor Alderman Sir Michael Oliver LLD DL being a partner in the company Icebreaker LLP who ran this scheme.

Didn't find anything in the MPs register though. Some other notables will be connected somehow. Lords Register appears to be down. Hmmmm...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 21, 2012)

bet michael mackintyre is also thefing tax owed on the sly as well


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> bet michael mackintyre is also thefing tax owed on the sly as well


 
Allegedly, natch


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

And Donal.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Carr has apologised (sorry he got caught presumably) he didn't break the law on tax - seems a bit harsh he is getting all the stick. when many other high earners do the same thing


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Carr has apologised (sorry he got caught presumably) he didn't break the law on tax - seems a bit harsh he is getting all the stick. when many other high earners do the same thing


We've got enough sticks for all of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> Carr has apologised (sorry he got caught presumably) he didn't break the law on tax - seems a bit harsh he is getting all the stick. when many other high earners do the same thing


Fuck him, his act is to be cruel and pick up on weaknesses and so on - if it's good enough for him.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 21, 2012)

trashpony said:


> But it isn't legal. Tax schemes like K2 cannot be used purely as a means of avoiding income tax.
> 
> Afaik, the scheme means you pretend to be an employee and only pay income tax on minimum wage levels. The rest then gets paid back to you as a 'loan' which you don't pay any interest on and is tax-free.


 
Yep. Thing is legal or otherwise isn't as simple as some people here are making out. As far as I can tell this veers towards 'untested and (they hope) hard to prosecute for' more than 'legal.'


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Santino said:


> We've got enough sticks for all of them.


 
Excellent news



butchersapron said:


> Fuck him, his act is to be cruel and pick up on weaknesses and so on - if it's good enough for him.


 
I don't feel sorry for him tbf - he probably sneezes out of his nose more than I make in a year


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if he expresses how sorry he is by making good on the missing tax...


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2012)

Santino said:


> We've got enough sticks for all of them.


 
Round up the comedians, the so-called funnymen, the jesters and administer the appropriate punishment. Humour, as has been proven, is for the rich, the idle, the capitalists. No more!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Round up the comedians, the so-called funnymen, the jesters and administer the appropriate punishment. Humour, as has been proven, is for the rich, the idle, the capitalists. No more!



You're claiming he's funny as well as greedy?


----------



## girasol (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently he's sorry...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18531008

*"I've made terrible error over tax"*

Too right you did!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You're claiming he's funny as well as greedy?


 Well, that would be subjective. Some people find Frankie Boyle amusing...


----------



## no-no (Jun 21, 2012)

teuchter said:


> I'd rather the effort was put into asking David Cameron why such schemes were legal and what he's going to do about them.
> 
> Top 1% - yeah ok, if you want. I think it would be missing the point a bit though. And as soon as you set a line somewhere, it could be taken as suggesting that anything below that line is ok.


 
Not ok, but relatively insignificant


----------



## BigTom (Jun 21, 2012)

Like ukuncut? It's a group/campaign that has lost momentum but it did that for a year and a bit and got us to the point where Cameron has to pay lip service to ending tax avoidance, and a celeb -hopefully the first of many - has been (apparently) shamed into bringing his tax affairs in order.

Perhaps you have something different in mind, but I'd say it'd be better to try to breathe life back into that group than start something new.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd love to see a grassroots campaign that has the like of tax-dodging celebrities and big businesses in its sights. A relentless campaign of name, shame, boycott until they pay their dues.



See the post i made above? That was supposed to bee in reply to this but i failed at using tapatalk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

If we're going to have to rely on celebrities to publicise causes, how about getting celebrities who do pay their taxes to campaign?
There must be some, like Stephen King in the US:
http://m.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/may/01/stephen-king-tax-the-rich?cat=books&type=article


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 21, 2012)

BigTom said:


> Like ukuncut? It's a group/campaign that has lost momentum but it did that for a year and a bit and got us to the point where Cameron has to pay lip service to ending tax avoidance, and a celeb -hopefully the first of many - has been (apparently) shamed into bringing his tax affairs in order.
> 
> Perhaps you have something different in mind, but I'd say it'd be better to try to breathe life back into that group than start something new.


 Lost momentum?

They only got a JR of the HMRC/Goldman Sachs deal last week.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 21, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Lost momentum?
> 
> They only got a JR of the HMRC/Goldman Sachs deal last week.



Yeah but that's kind of an offshoot of ukuncut.
Between November 2010 and March 2011 there were actions every weekend up and down the country, with national days of action having as many as 50 places taking part, and somewhere I'm the low thousands of people going along.

Even after the fortnum and mason arrests there were still large numbers of places doing stuff on the days of action

Compare that to the jubilee street party call which had 6 or 10 places doing something.

Lost momentum definitely, imo partly down to March 26th, partly because the core message has been incorporated so strongly into every anti cut group/action and partly cos people got bored of sitting in shops.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 21, 2012)

BigTom said:


> partly cos people got bored of sitting in shops.


it is remarkably dull sitting in shops when you can't afford to buy anything


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd like to see a list of anyone with more than a million being on a public list if they use tax avoidance methods like Carr...we already have the rich list why not the taking the piss list?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd like to see a list of anyone with more than a million being on a public list if they use tax avoidance methods like Carr...we already have the rich list why not the taking the piss list?


Why are you lining up with Cameron?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you lining up with Cameron?


He's a twit. He doesn't really know what he's saying


----------



## southside (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm loving seeing Carr squirm.

I'm not at all surprised people that are rich become greedy and don't want to pay their fair share, it's great seeing his plan to avoid paying proper tax scuppered.

The stupid looking cunt that he is.

This is nothing new, sadly those with money seem to be given all the breaks and the rest of us are stuck with rising prices and austerity and no pay rises for the next 10 years.  I'm waiting for Gary Barlow to send back his OBE or what ever the fuck it is, maybe someone can ram the disk that holds that dreadful jubilee durge in to his smugg mug with a tax bill stapled to it.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

When / if Carr realises that Cameron's dad was a tax consultant it will be interesting to see his response.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> When / if Carr realises that Cameron's dad was a tax consultant it will be interesting to see his response.


Will it? He's already tried that trick by attempting to turn public anger at him into an anti-murdoch thing  i.e _the murdoch's are after me._


----------



## southside (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> When / if Carr realises that Cameron's dad was a tax consultant it will be interesting to see his response.


 
I thought his father was a stockbroker/shark. That's why he's going after musos and comedians, deflection city, the cunt


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

southside said:


> I thought his father was a stockbroker/shark. That's why he's going after musos and comedians, deflection city, the cunt


There is a link in this thread to an article about Cameron and his dad. He was a partner in a firm aged 30 and then left to establish an overseas investment trust which was organised so as to avoid contact with UK HMRC.


----------



## southside (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> There is a link in this thread to an article about Cameron and his dad. He was a partner in a firm aged 30 and then left to establish an overseas investment trust which was organised so as to avoid contact with UK HMRC.


 
No surprises there, I know IT contractors that have done the same with offshore bank accounts.  It's been going on for decades probably longer.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 21, 2012)

southside said:


> No surprises there, I know IT contractors that have done the same with offshore bank accounts. It's been going on for decades probably longer.


But, it does not differ greatly from what Carr did with this K2 fund. And Cameron may have inherited funds that were protected from UK Tax by the same method.


----------



## southside (Jun 21, 2012)

weltweit said:


> But, it does not differ greatly from what Carr did with this K2 fund. And Cameron may have inherited funds that were protected from UK Tax by the same method.


 
IMO they are all cunts together, let's all hope that call me Dave gets fucked on this.  Is that a blown head gasget I hear or is it Camerons nay saying backfiring?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> Sounds like youre taking from your partner to be honest but hey carry on doing whatever the fuck you cant help doing.


 
ive offerd to leave a bunch a times she wont let me go.. i think she probably better off witout me coz im such a mess but i do not 'take' from s14n, we share the bills there is sometimes periods when im very ill and she ends up paying alot more, but thats her choice init she dont have to let me live here..she does. she donthave to lend me money if im broke..she does.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> If we all decide to pay no tax, where will meth's benefit come from?


 
i print my own money


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh fuck off to your normal whiney thread.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ive offerd to leave a bunch a times she wont let me go.. i think she probably better off witout me coz im such a mess but i do not 'take' from s14n, we share the bills there is sometimes periods when im very ill and she ends up paying alot more, but thats her choice init she dont have to let me live here..she does. she donthave to lend me money if im broke..she does.


 
How are you gonna pay the bills with no benefits?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So not only a tory but a liar too.


 
how am i a lier? missis lost her medical and is still on appeal at a reduced rate..im wating for my medical which i'll probably fail coz they seem to be throwing everyone off

me me me lab.. i like that, very funny..you should be a comedian.. like jimmy. wolfie did you used to be wolfie? fuckin name changes i might be wrong but i met, well, kinda met a very unfreindly 'wolfie' at the albert once..old twat like, way past his best for damn sure..that you? or am i making i mistake?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i print my own money


 
So why haven't you splashed it on some residential rehab yet..?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how am i a lier? missis lost her medical and is still on appeal at a reduced rate..im wating for my medical which i'll probably fail coz they seem to be throwing everyone off
> 
> me me me lab.. i like that, very funny..you should be a comedian.. like jimmy. wolfie did you used to be wolfie? fuckin name changes i might be wrong but i met, well, kinda met a very unfreindly 'wolfie' at the albert once..old twat like, way past his best for damn sure..that you? or am i making i mistake?


Just fuck off. Not interested.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> wolfie did you used to be wolfie? fuckin name changes i might be wrong but i met, well, kinda met a very unfreindly 'wolfie' at the albert once..old twat like, way past his best for damn sure..that you? or am i making i mistake?


 
Yep, another mistake. Wolfie was a mod here. Butchers was always butchersapron.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> How are you gonna pay the bills with no benefits?


 
tbh we dont always pay the bills on time and jimmy carrs lack of tax oaying isnt gonna make any fuckin differance to my benefit.

if what he's doing is legal then he's found a loophole of some kind and is using it... i wouldant wanna give money to a government that just lies all the time..cunts in suits.

I will admit to have missed the bigger picture here though, so sorry.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Yep, another mistake. Wolfie was a mod here. Butchers was always butchersapron.


 
fair enough.. im getting mixed up. wolfie was a miserbale bugger how the hell he get a mod possition was beyond me..didnt last long either at that.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> tbh we dont always pay the bills on time and jimmy carrs lack of tax oaying isnt gonna make any fuckin differance to my benefit.
> 
> if what he's doing is legal then he's found a loophole of some kind and is using it... i wouldant wanna give money to a government that just lies all the time..cunts in suits.
> 
> I will admit to have missed the bigger picture here though, so sorry.


 
Yes, you have missed the bigger picture.  Let me explain it to you.

Your benefits are paid for by tax money.  As is your methadone and all the other support you get.  No one paying tax = no drugs or money for meth lab.

Geddit?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Love, Peace and Private Equity.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Just fuck off. Not interested.


 
im not interested either. but you might have a bit of bother with the 'fuck off' part. coz if its annoying you then imma keep doing it


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im not interested either. but you might have a bit of bother with the 'fuck off' part. coz if its annoying you then imma keep doing it


No, you ain't. I am though.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, you have missed the bigger picture. Let me explain it to you.
> 
> Your benefits are paid for by tax money. As is your methadone and all the other support you get. No one paying tax = no drugs or money for meth lab.
> 
> Geddit?


 
this wassant about no one paying tax it was about jimmy carr. my family work and pay for my benefits, as does the rest of you who work..must really piss off butchers that his tax money goes to my DLA and whatever this new crap is thats replaced incapacity and income support.

I was drunk as hell other morning..have been all week im having another stab at CT again tonight but really a drunken methlab seems to have gotten your knickers in a twist.

i didnt have a clue what i was saying/doing, i was just doing it coz nothing else to do at that time.

relax..i changed my mind now fuck jummiy! any better? he is funny though..for a cunt etc..


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

The well practiced face of the_ 'put up with me for this time - i'll be what you want then fuck off when i get the news i'm sorted'_


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ive offerd to leave a bunch a times she wont let me go.. i think she probably better off witout me coz im such a mess but i do not 'take' from s14n, we share the bills there is sometimes periods when im very ill and she ends up paying alot more, but thats her choice init she dont have to let me live here..she does. she donthave to lend me money if im broke..she does.


and you dont have to stay there either, it's not like she's forcing you but you seem quite happy to go along with it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No, you ain't. I am though.


 
no your not what? and you are what? wtf?

you confusing probably your own self with that one.

are you a really a butcher?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> and you dont have to stay there either, it's not like she's forcing you but you seem quite happy to go along with it.


 
we love eachother you fuckin plank lol, people who love eachother usually wanna live together and share a bed.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The well practiced face of the_ 'put up with me for this time - i'll be what you want then fuck off when i get the news i'm sorted'_


 
you talking to me, jimmy, or yourself?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> are you a really a butcher?


LOL


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> are you a really a butcher?


 





It's a derogatory nickname for the union flag.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> we love eachother you fuckin plank lol, people who love eachother usually wanna live together and share a bed.


 and usually dont enjoy taking advantage of each other! If, as you say, you've offered to leave then you obviously know you are taking the piss. Then if, as you say, you love your partner the obvious step would be to go. But you dont because you are too comfortable with the situation as it is.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> this wassant about no one paying tax it was about jimmy carr. my family work and pay for my benefits, as does the rest of you who work..must really piss off butchers that his tax money goes to my DLA and whatever this new crap is thats replaced incapacity and income support.
> 
> I was drunk as hell other morning..have been all week im having another stab at CT again tonight but really a drunken methlab seems to have gotten your knickers in a twist.
> 
> ...


 
Don't post when drunk is the lesson here.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no your not what? and you are what? wtf?
> 
> you confusing probably your own self with that one.
> 
> are you a really a butcher?


Do you really run a profitable meth lab?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's a derogatory nickname for the union flag.


I did not know that!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I did not know that!


 
Glad to be of service. Drop a tenner in my hat on your way out.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Fuchs66 said:


> and usually dont enjoy taking advantage of each other! If, as you say, you've offered to leave then you obviously know you are taking the piss. Then if, as you say, you love your partner the obvious step would be to go. But you dont because you are too comfortable with the situation as it is.


 
thats abit of a low blow..i have offerd to leave when ive been bad over the 8 YEARS that we have been together yea but for the most part we cool with eachother and get on fine..the only hard part is money..lack of money causes problems as does my drug use i'll give you that much..but its not a constant on going thing maybe 4 times in 8 years ive said maybe yo beter of without me and she gets real upset and disagrees


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Do you really run a profitable meth lab?


 
Nope. ive never made it, i got an idea of how to go about it but fuck that shit its crazy dangerous to cook up methamphetamine unless you know 110% exactly what ya doing..and even those people blow themselves up.

so, you a butcher?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> It's a derogatory nickname for the union flag.


 
if true thats actually quite clever


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if true thats actually quite clever


 
It is true. Started in Ireland I think.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Nope. ive never made it, i got an idea of how to go about it but fuck that shit its crazy dangerous to cook up methamphetamine unless you know 110% exactly what ya doing..and even those people blow themselves up.
> 
> so, you a butcher?


 
ML, with the greatest respect, best leave it. the political animals here don't get where you're coming from and don't frequent the drugs forum. butcher is an alcoholic, like myself but he probably feels above the df (imho, natch)


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> ML, with the greatest respect, best leave it. the political animals here don't get where you're coming from and don't frequent the drugs forum. butcher is an alcoholic, like myself but he probably feels above the df (imho, natch)


YOU MADE ME LIKE THIS - i think your mate up the cross wouldn't agree.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> YOU MADE ME LIKE THIS - i think your mate up the cross wouldn't agree.


 
One more for the road, etc. Meth is a lot more honest than you will ever be, that's for sure. You need to frequent the df and confront some truths about yourself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> One more for the road, etc. Meth is a lot more honest than you will ever be, that's for sure. You need to frequent the df and confront some truths about yourself.


Evangelicals. Sorry, who the fuck are you? If my mum has endorsed my choices the who are you to slag off my mum? You MONSTER.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> One more for the road, etc. Meth is a lot more honest than you will ever be, that's for sure. You need to frequent the df and confront some truths about yourself.


Help me, help me!!!!!

You laughable knobhead.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> ML, with the greatest respect, best leave it. the political animals here don't get where you're coming from and don't frequent the drugs forum. butcher is an alcoholic, like myself but he probably feels above the df (imho, natch)


 
so butchers is alcohol dependant..aint that some shit.. ive re-lapsed and this is my first day with none..i did have a beer to get me out of bed and simer the shakes so i could go do what i had to do. but im going CT now, obviously i'll carry on taking the vals ive got allthough they running very low.

aslong as butchers is kiling himself with booze like me then he's just as weak and pathetic as me.

i dont recognise ya name.. thanx anyway though.

peace!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Help me, help me!!!!!
> 
> You laughable knobhead.


 
you an alcie?

you in denial or something? how many units a week?

figures i get why you so angry all the time. if you cant admit to your alcoholism then your weaker than me. i got 4 fuckin habits, alcohol is my least favorate coz it makes me so fuckin ill, feel rotten all the time apart from those fleeting moments of alcohol induced bliss.. but its mainly sick and tired and if you aint tryin to do anything about it your weaker than me.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

147. No, 301.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

This is getting weird.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> One more for the road, etc. Meth is a lot more honest than you will ever be, that's for sure. You need to frequent the df and confront some truths about yourself.


 
Do you have any evidence for any of this off-topic crap?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 147. No, 301.


 
???

i just read both and it aint got fuck all to do with YOUR alcoholism, or mine! 

soooo, how many units you kicking back with of a night?


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> One more for the road, etc. Meth is a lot more honest than you will ever be, that's for sure. You need to frequent the df and confront some truths about yourself.


you're making yourself look a bigger cunt than usual.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This is getting weird.



This


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ???
> 
> i just read both and it aint got fuck all to do with YOUR alcoholism, or mine!
> 
> soooo, how many units you kicking back with of a night?


Realise it's a topic you know, but fuck all to do with this thread and your shit posts on it.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

JimW said:


> Realise it's a topic you know, but fuck all to do with this thread and your shit posts on it.


 
im just finding it funny that bucthers is a piss head..makes sense thats why he so fuckin angry all the time. My posts on this thread are shit... but unlike butchers, my posts on most threads are pretty good.

who the fuck are you anyway?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> but unlike butchers, my posts on most threads are pretty good.


not really.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

lol


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> not really.


 
you dont even read 'em so how the fuck would you know?


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im just finding it funny that bucthers is a piss head..makes sense thats why he so fuckin angry all the time. My posts on this thread are shit... but unlike butchers, my posts on most threads are pretty good.
> 
> who the fuck are you anyway?


Just another admirer swayed by your winning personality and spot-on analysis


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 21, 2012)

I actually think meth and apron have quite a bit in common. It's good to see them getting together on this thread. Heart-warming.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you dont even read 'em so how the fuck would you know?


someone completely dependant on the state backing up a tax dodging multi millionaire. you're a fucking idiot mate.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

i got an pm/convo box full to the fuckin brim with thank you's and direct questions for me coz they want my advise as apposed to starting a thread in the DF.

that speaks for itself. i help people. all you do is piss and moan abut bloody cunts in suits, polotics lol. like you really think you got a say in anything when you vote? those pricks will say ANYTHING to get your vote. They never come through with what they say they gonna do.

i started a thread ther day and it got 32 likes.. in 2 days. thats alot of likes.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2012)

Jesus.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> someone completely dependant on the state backing up a tax dodging multi millionaire. you're a fucking idiot mate.


 
im mentally ill so my emotions are abit..irratic. but i aint no idiot, 75th percentile.. thats not bad.. not great but probably higher than yours.

i aint backing him up i just think its pointless... take a look at the world and all its governemtents..complete insanity. your probably an alchie to lol


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

fucking pitiful.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 21, 2012)

Get out!


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2012)

to be fair to meth, total self absorption and an inability to see beyond one's own nose are features of addiction and personality disorder.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im mentally ill so my emotions are abit..irratic. but i aint no idiot, 75th percentile.. thats not bad.. not great but probably higher than yours.


99.91th*. and i was stoned when i done it. stick that in your crack pipe and smoke it.



*obviously iq tests are shit and meaningless, of course.


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2012)

This thread's enough to turn anyone to drink.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2012)

fuck me. Please don't square up over Mensa scores.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i started a thread ther day and it got 32 likes.. in 2 days. thats alot of likes.


 
I got 5 valentines cards when i was 15.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> to be fair to meth, total self absorption and an inability to see beyond one's own nose and features of addiction and personality disorder.


Not compulsory though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i got an pm/convo box full to the fuckin brim with thank you's and direct questions for me coz they want my advise as apposed to starting a thread in the DF.
> 
> that speaks for itself. i help people. all you do is piss and moan abut bloody cunts in suits, polotics lol. like you really think you got a say in anything when you vote? those pricks will say ANYTHING to get your vote. They never come through with what they say they gonna do.
> 
> i started a thread ther day and it got 32 likes.. in 2 days. thats alot of likes.


----------



## JimW (Jun 21, 2012)

I won a copy of 'Scouting for Boys' spotting a co-op stamp in the rafters of the village hall once.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Not compulsory though.


 
No, but more likely IME.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> 99.91th*. and i was stoned when i done it. stick that in your crack pipe and smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> *obviously iq tests are shit and meaningless, of course.


 
i dont smoke crack. i have done, maybe 3 times... didnt see the appeal

and i dont belive your 99.9 *shrug*


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2012)

32 likes motherfucker. Count 'em.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im mentally ill so my emotions are abit..irratic. but i aint no idiot, 75th percentile.. thats not bad.. not great but probably higher than yours.
> 
> i aint backing him up i just think its pointless... take a look at the world and all its governemtents..compete insanity. your probably an alchie to lol


There is no such thing as the 75th percentile. The matrx is not real.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> fucking pitiful.


 
yes you are


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

i've only had three likes but they were massive.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yes you are


i know you are but what am i?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i know you are but what am i?


 
your a fuckin prick, just like i just told you.



> There is no such thing as the 75th percentile. The matrx is not real


 
its an IQ test, wtf it got to do with the matrix? you need a drink..go sit down and have a drink and get all wound up and angry coz you know you cant stop drinking


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Argh, the self-hate, it's killing me so i kill it with booze 

Beyond self-medicating - now prescribing


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> your a fuckin prick, just like i just told you.


i wasn't asking, i was demonstrating the inane level of your comeback. surely someone with your lofty intellectual qualifications should have seen that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i wasn't asking, i was demonstrating the inane level of your comeback. surely someone with your lofty intellectual qualifications should have seen that?


Only someone from a different quintile is fit to respond. Check him out meth, what level?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i know you are but what am i?


 
you were asking... look...its in your quote.

and yea, your a prick..a fuckin prick no less.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Only someone from a different quintile is fit to respond. Check him out meth, what level?


 
how many units a day? or week? hw much you boozing mr.butcher, or you in denial and dont have a problem?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you were asking... look...its in your quote.


how's the career at nasa coming along, professor?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

i gott have something to eat.

i might come back and read some of your vile pathetic ramblings that do absolutaly nothing for anyone.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how many units a day? or week? hw much you boozing mr.butcher, or you in denial and dont have a problem?


501 now, with a double top. Save me.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> how's the career at nasa coming along, professor?


 
Im mentally ill.. i get DLA for it... your taking the piss out my mental illnes is just like telling somebody with no legs to walk. that makes you on the same leval as a racist/homophobe/all round general cunt.

and now everybody can see it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Im mentally ill.. i get DLA for it... your taking the piss out my mental illnes is just like telling somebody with no legs to walk. that makes you on the same leval as a racist/homophobe/all round general cunt.
> 
> and now everybody can see it.


Weren't you just having a go at butchers for his supposed alcoholism? (something only one idiot has asserted and which you have taken to be gospel. 
I think having a pop at each other for real or imagined addictions is pretty low. And that applies to everyone.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

My mate Repeat Pete Pete said today that the most sober bloke I know needs a good hose down and a new fuckin jacket .. I don't agree tbh I think he looks just fine

'He wants a good hosedown and a new jacket' .. 'If he wants to taks to me I'll give him a fiver .. tell him go down Oxfam and get a new fuckin jacket .. a good hosedown is what he needs .. he looks like a fackin tramp'

He doesn't like .. in fact I've stopped bathing to try to look like him .. but I know well he showers morning noon and night and just drinks the odd glass of wine .. kind of a hero if you like aaaand he pays his taxes !!!

On the other hand bankruptcy is the making of many a tramp !


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Im mentally ill.. i get DLA for it... your taking the piss out my mental illnes is just like telling somebody with no legs to walk. that makes you on the same leval as a racist/homophobe/all round general cunt.
> 
> and now everybody can see it.


get fucked. you're the one saying how clever and popular you are and now you're crying like a baby.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Im mentally ill.. i get DLA for it... your taking the piss out my mental illnes is just like telling somebody with no legs to walk. that makes you on the same leval as a racist/homophobe/all round general cunt.
> 
> and now everybody can see it.


Why did you say that you don't get benefits earlier?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2012)

rorymac said:


> My mate Repeat Pete Pete said today...


 
Have you met that Reg chap who ends every sentence 'Reg'?

Strikes me as the sort of cove you would have on your radar


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

BTW it's ok to politically attack right-wingers who are alkies, junkies, dependent etc whatever for their views.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i've only had three likes but they were massive.


 
Fuck likes. I was Buttons in Cinderella and got a round of applause.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have you met that Reg chap who ends every sentence 'Reg'?
> 
> Strikes me as the sort of cove you would have on your radar


 
Don't think I've ever met a Reg
I have met a Kenny though from Doncaster .. he reckons he's never over claimed on his expenses re tax and I believe him

He lost 40 grand on an off plan apartment in Dubai (his retirement home), gave up drinking 10 years ago, he divorced his missus cos she got pregnant by his best mate and he's happy as Larry

'I believe in 'avin schools and t'hospitals .. somewhere for old folks to go without selling t'house'

Another hero tbf


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> get fucked. you're the one saying how clever and popular you are and now you're crying like a baby.


 
im not crying..just pointing out your prejudice scummy comments.

I cant work..you think they would give me DLA since i was 17 if i could fuckin work? i didnt even want the benefit at first i wanted to work.. but i culdant hold a job down due to my issues...issues you think are ok to rip the piss out of. FUCK.YOU!


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> 99.91th*. and i was stoned when i done it. stick that in your crack pipe and smoke it.
> 
> 
> 
> *obviously iq tests are shit and meaningless, of course.


I'm counting that.


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i got an pm/convo box full to the fuckin brim with thank you's and direct questions for me coz they want my advise as apposed to starting a thread in the DF.
> 
> that speaks for itself. i help people. all you do is piss and moan abut bloody cunts in suits, polotics lol. like you really think you got a say in anything when you vote? those pricks will say ANYTHING to get your vote. They never come through with what they say they gonna do.
> 
> i started a thread ther day and it got 32 likes.. in 2 days. thats alot of likes.


"Numerous" likes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im not crying..just pointing out your prejudice scummy comments.
> 
> I cant work..you think they would give me DLA since i was 17 if i could fuckin work? i didnt even want the benefit at first i wanted to work.. but i culdant hold a job down due to my issues...issues you think are ok to rip the piss out of. FUCK.YOU!


He didn't.

How did you get DLA from 17 btw, you're what 52?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Why did you say that you don't get benefits earlier?


 
i didnt. i said the missis is still going through appeal and onreduced rate, im due a medical to ive had the form and filled it but they seem t be throwing everyone off incapacity..i get DLA to thats seperate though.

So its ok for pricksomerit to take the piss outta the mentally ill, and for that he now one person i would frankly like to kill... i might talk some shite but ide never have ago at somebodys mental illness..im having ago at your addiction to alcohol so that maybe you wake the fuck up and get yourself out of denial.(thats pretty much the first step)

And im also having ago at your alcoholism coz your having a go at mine..tit for tat and all that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2012)

This is now like a bag of oiled snakes fighting over a rat. I applaud you all.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i didnt. i said the missis is still going through appeal and onreduced rate, im due a medical to ive had the form and filled it but they seem t be throwing everyone off incapacity..i get DLA to thats seperate though.
> 
> So its ok for pricksomerit to take the piss outta the mentally ill, and for that he now one person i would frankly like to kill... i might talk some shite but ide never have ago at somebodys mental illness..im having ago at your addiction to alcohol so that maybe you wake the fuck up and get yourself out of denial.(thats pretty much the first step)
> 
> And im also having ago at your alcoholism coz your having a go at mine..tit for tat and all that.


Yes. You did. There is all sort sorts of ways that you can lose this. You can't remember posting your right-wing shit is the most honourable. But yes you did and you quoted it today yourself when you asked why i called you a liar.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> So its ok for pricksomerit to take the piss outta the mentally ill, and for that he now one person i would frankly like to kill... i might talk some shite but ide never have ago at somebodys mental illness..im having ago at your addiction to alcohol so that maybe you wake the fuck up and get yourself out of denial.(thats pretty much the first step)
> 
> And im also having ago at your alcoholism coz your having a go at mine..tit for tat and all that.


i haven't had a go at your mental illness. i called you thick, as you did to me. "tit for tat and all that".

and is that a death threat?

also, it was you who started attacking posters for assumed alcoholism.

you massive crybaby cunt.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He didn't.
> 
> How did you get DLA from 17 btw, you're what 52?


 
im 33, diagnosed depression, psychotic depression, anxiety neurosis and social phobia at age 16. I drank to try and manage it and obviously its made things worse...towards the latter end of me being 17 i applied and got midrate DLA... all b4 any serious drug issues, although they were forming but far from full blown although they did get full blown pretty quick afteter i got put on sick with fuck all to do except try and help people in simaler situations..thats why i cme here..to help out on the DF, although i got too many f my own issues to be very effective atm but thats th only reason i joined, and the only reason i stay. this is just passing the fuckin time for me, and also showing me the prejudice cunt that is pricksomerit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2012)

Go to bed. 
Both of you scamps.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im 33, diagnosed depression, psychotic depression, anxiety neurosis and social phobia at age 16. I drank to try and manage it and obviously its made things worse...towards the latter end of me being 17 i applied and got midrate DLA... all b4 any serious drug issues, although they were forming but far from full blown although they did get full blown pretty quick afteter i got put on sick with fuck all to do except try and help people in simaler situations..thats why i cme here..to help out on the DF, although i got too many f my own issues to be very effective atm but thats th only reason i joined, and the only reason i stay. this is just passing the fuckin time for me, and also showing me the prejudice cunt that is pricksomerit.


I don't care why. I mean who supported you despite not suffering from those conditions or having family who did. Everyone did. People like discokermit did. And you pay them pack by spitting it their face. Grow up.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> how's the career at nasa coming along, professor?


 
thats what you said... i allready told you im on sick, on sick = cant work.

your the only one crying. i aint shed one tear you all making me laugh..except for you, you attack my illness so FUCK YOU!


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> thats what you said... i allready told you im on sick, on sick = cant work.
> 
> your the only one crying. i aint shed one tear you all making me laugh..except for you, you attack my illness so FUCK YOU!


that's not attacking your illness, it's attacking your thickness. you thick cunt.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I don't care why. I mean who supported you despite not suffering from those conditions or having family who did. Everyone did. People like discokermit. And you pay them pack by spitting it their face. Grow up.


 
you are also saying that i dont have the conditions that i very deffinataly have? who's face have i spat at except yours and prickso's?

all you ever do is spit in peoples faces makes perfect sense you a piss head(and a prick)


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> that's not attacking your illness, it's attacking your thickness. you thick cunt.


 
no your a prejudice cunt thats trying to dig himself out of a hole. cunt cunt thik cunt yada yada yada you cant hurt me with those words on a screen if you think u can you really are the thickest cunt on this entire thread


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Funny that the DF and P&P clash in the TV forum, of all places.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you a piss head(and a prick)


"don't attack me, i'm ill!" you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> no your a prejudice cunt thats trying to dig himself out of a hole. cunt cunt thik cunt yada yada yada you cant hurt me with those words on a screen if you think u can you really are the thickest cunt on this entire thread


why don't you do it in ryhme. that would be funnier.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Yes. You did. There is all sort sorts of ways that you can lose this. You can't remember posting your right-wing shit is the most honourable. But yes you did and you quoted it today yourself when you asked why i called you a liar.


 
how is being declared to ill to work right wing?

lose? i aint even taking it seriusly except for prickso..ive read your tripe long enough to know that its always the same... what do you do for a living? except drinking?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how is being declared to ill to work right wing?


No, it's what you said on this thread about taxes. Remember what this thread is about?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you are also saying that i dont have the conditions that i very deffinataly have? who's face have i spat at except yours and prickso's?
> 
> all you ever do is spit in peoples faces makes perfect sense you a piss head(and a prick)


This pathetic reaction.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how is being declared to ill to work right wing?
> 
> lose? i aint even taking it seriusly except for prickso..ive read your tripe long enough to know that its always the same... what do you do for a living? except drinking?


 
 i train young kids at the cricket.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

My mate Repeat Pete Pete says to me all the time .. 'you've changed man .. I used to think you were intelligent but fuck me .. I'm glad I aint got a degree n all .. fackin hell it aint rocket science ..

I mean I used to think you had to be clever to get rich too .. if you want to have a good night with your missus you want a bottle of vodka and 4 cans of redbull .. mix it up like a cocktail and that and she'll do anything you want .. a bottle of vodka and 4 cans of redbull mix it up like'

She does anything anyway Pete !

'I'm telling you now mate if you want to have a good night with your missus you want like a cocktail of vodka and redbull ... it's an acodisiact .. just mix it up with a spoon or a straw .. it's like an asodisiact like you do anything are you with me ? '


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> why don't you do it in ryhme. that would be funnier.


 
i might well do but first i have to tend to me pm box as somebdy seems to be aggreeing that your deffinataly being a prejudice twat and has some dirt and details for me.. loving it. do you know if you have any enemys pricks? except me? seems you do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> why don't you do it in ryhme. that would be funnier.


M to the E to the T to the Hizzle


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> how is being declared to ill to work right wing?


 
Look. You said fair play to Jimmy Carr and were slapping his back for not paying his taxes and stated that you'd do the same.

You've now admitted you've been claiming DLA for 16 years, which a group of people have been paying for. Guess who?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2012)

Numerous messages.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you are also saying that i dont have the conditions that i very deffinataly have? who's face have i spat at except yours and prickso's?
> 
> all you ever do is spit in peoples faces makes perfect sense you a piss head(and a prick)


I don't think i have any doubts that you have the conditions that you have. The level of others giving a shit may differ and i know for a fact that you're playing people for a mug on some and by your practiced defence. But i think knobs like you need support so you don't go around with these fucking lies and thievery. And knobs like you need support out of collective taxes. Despite what a pointless prick you are.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i might well do but first i have to tend to me pm box as somebdy seems to be aggreeing that your deffinataly being a prejudice twat and has some dirt and details for me.. loving it. do you know if you have any enemys pricks? except me? seems you do.


 
Krtek a Hobby.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

you know damn well that you alterd that quote.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Look. You said fair play to Jimmy Car for not paying his taxes and said you'd do the same.
> 
> You've now admitted you've been claiming DLA for 16 years, which a group of people have been paying for. Guess who?


 
 altering quotes..pathetic


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And knobs like you need support out of collective taxes.


Socialism in one sentence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> altering quotes..pathetic


How?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

Santino said:


> Socialism in one sentence.


Take that shankly!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I don't think i have any doubts that you have the conditions that you have. The level of others giving a shit may differ and i know for a fact that you're playing people for a mug on some and by your practiced defence. But i think knobs like you need support so you don't go around with these fucking lies and thievery. And knobs like you need support out of collective taxes. Despite what a pointless prick you are.


 
lies and thievs? im probably one of the most honest people here.. my honesty has cost me alot over the years, but i still am honest.

the onlything i ever nicked was cider from the shop if i didnt have money..yea i did rip off a couple of shops for cider and 9% lager but only if i absolutaly have to.. ive never stolen anything else.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> altering quotes..pathetic


 
I didn't quote you. I summarised what you'd been arguing the other day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

You didn't read what butchers said.
Slow down and read people's posts properly


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> lies and thievs? im probably one of the most honest people here.. my honesty has cost me alot over the years, but i still am honest.


 
Given the chance if you earned a wage you wouldn't pay tax. "Honest". lol.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2012)

rorymac said:


> he reckons he's never over claimed on his expenses re tax and I believe him


 
Well, no reason not to. Some you wouldn't though. Just wouldn't.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Given the chance if you earned a wage you wouldn't pay tax. "Honest". lol.


 
i meant honest as to what i say, god another bright spark.

you lot are ridiculas..you talk of anarchism and shit but you suck government dick like no tommorow.

lol its making me lol it really is. 

im right wing now coz somebody famous decided not to pay a ridiculas government some tax, big fucking deal...you think he the only person who dont fiddle taxes? lol


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd go easy on Meth Lab .. he won't be around too long if he keeps taking valium and drinking and his memory will be shot to pieces
Try not to take it too seriously is my advice and chin up ML

Take it easy mate !


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

and yea i love taking all your money  

go work for me so i can do fuck all lol, lovely.

how many of you dumb pricks got kids? (just curious)


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

If his menory is fucked and he keeps repeating the same shit what doe that say rory?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> This is getting weird.


 
Think how I feel - I've only just realised I've had someone on ignore


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> and yea i love taking all your money
> 
> go work for me so i can do fuck all lol, lovely.
> 
> how many of you dumb pricks got kids? (just curious)


Go on have bigger dig. You can still stop this now. Otherwise, bye bye.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

rorymac said:


> I'd go easy on Meth Lab .. he won't be around too long if he keeps taking valium and drinking and his memory will be shot to pieces
> Try not to take it too seriously is my advice and chin up ML
> 
> Take it easy mate !


 
i am very ill atm.. bad booze re-lapse.. i only had one brew today but fook me i could use a bottle a pernod.. aint gonnahappen though i need to get alcohol out he picture for a while.it will probably come back it usually does but gawd i feel bad.

i aint gnna let the pricksomerit attack my un-sound mind though. thats the same as racism.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you lot are ridiculas..you talk of anarchism and shit but you suck government dick like no tommorow.


 
You wouldn't know what anarchism is if your 75 percentile grew you another brain in your leg. Forget 'the government'. Someome pays for your rent and drugs. It isn't David Cameron and you applauded Jimmy Carr for not contributing also. Who does that leave?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Go on have bigger dig. You can still stop this now. Otherwise, bye bye.


 
stop what? tellin you to go work for my benefit money? just to pis you off? you want me to stop doing that? after both you and prickso(mainly prickso tbh) are ripping the piss outta the fact that im dissabled...you want me to stop?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> You wouldn't know what anarchism is if your 75 percentile grew you another brain in your leg. Forget 'the government'. Someome pays for your rent and drugs. It isn't David Cameron and you applauded Jimmy Carr for not contributing also. Who does that leave?


 
you being an idiot? i said at the time i was pissed outta my head and not really meaning it but youve all got yaselves in a tizzle. i needed the lift though so i should say thanx..but i aint gonna.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

i bet a few people on here probably fiddle the taxes aswell and just aint been caught yet


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you being an idiot? i said at the time i was pissed outta my head and not really meaning it but youve all got yaselves in a tizzle. i needed the lift though so i should say thanx..but i aint gonna.


 
Well next time you want to talk politics remind us that you're just a bit pissed and not that bothered and we'll ignore your contributions.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> stop what? tellin you to go work for my benefit money? just to pis you off? you want me to stop doing that? after both you and prickso(mainly prickso tbh) are ripping the piss outta the fact that im dissabled...you want me to stop?


I don't care what you do. I really do not care beyond that every death through this way is a victory for thatcher.

I don't care if you now use me as an excuse to go get some more cans or whatever, I don't care. I just want you to get into your thatcherite skull is that you can do what you do because discokermit does what he does. You owe him. You are nothing, you're fucking bin-bags without him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you being an idiot? i said at the time i was pissed outta my head and not really meaning it but youve all got yaselves in a tizzle. i needed the lift though so i should say thanx..but i aint gonna.


Nasty little thatcher child.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i am very ill atm.. bad booze re-lapse.. i only had today but fook me i could use a bottle a pernod.. aint gonnahappen though i need to get alcohol out he picture for a while.it will probably come back it usually does but gawd i feel bad.
> 
> i aint gnna let the pricksomerit attack my un-sound mind though. thats the same as racism.


 
Yeah but just stay cool for now .. you're a good bloke and you have a great missus
Fuck Jimmy Carr you know the apple

I used to be funny once !!

I put all sorts of rubbish in my recycling bin and that !


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i might well do but first i have to tend to me pm box as somebdy seems to be aggreeing that your deffinataly being a prejudice twat and has some dirt and details for me.. loving it. do you know if you have any enemys pricks? except me? seems you do.




ooh! dirt and details! please tell! sounds tasty.

anyways, if you and your mate fancy a pop at putting your death threat into action, in real life, i'm always up for it.

round the back of the diana memorial fountain, seven am tomorrow.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I don't care what you do. I really do not care beyond that every death through this way is a victory for thatcher.
> 
> I don't care if you now use me as an excuse to go get some more cans or whatever, I don't care. I just want you to get into your thatcherite skull is that you can do what you do because discokermit does what he does. You owe him. You are nothing, you're fucking bin-bags without him.


 
i dont owe diskomerit anything, i know he owes people money for drugs he had on tick though.

diskomerit is taking the pis out of a disabled person(me) and so are you so what started as a laught to pass the time is beggining to piss me off and you WILL know about it if i decide to go abit further.

i got nothing to loose from people throwing detials at my inbox, i didnt ask fr them, i allready put them in my notepad and ended 'em.. but that dont mean i wont use them if he continues to piss me off like that, same goes for you to.

i culdant give a flying fuck about jimmy carr, polotics, governments, and thepricks on this thread.. but one in perticular needs t watch his fuckin mouth.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> so what started as a laught to pass the time is beggining to piss me off and you WILL know about it if i decide to go abit further.


 
Wind yer neck in.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont owe diskomerit anything, i know he owes people money for drugs he had on tick though.
> 
> diskomerit is taking the pis out of a disabled person(me) and so are you so what started as a laught to pass the time is beggining to piss me off and you WILL know about it if i decide to go abit further.
> 
> ...


No i won't. I'll never hear anything from you ever fucking again. I'm not taking the piss, i'm pointing out what a mug you are.

I _*invite *_you to


> go a bit further.


 
Do it.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i bet a few people on here probably fiddle the taxes aswell and just aint been caught yet


 
I'd be surprised if they didn't .. I only know one person .. my mate Kenny from Doncaster who doesn't

I love him for that too but I desperately need the rebate

All things being equal !! I'd be straight up as you like

When you're talking pennies for the majority of people and billions for the elite it's kind of a separate argument about folks who don't 'earn' a living imo


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i know he owes people money for drugs he had on tick though.


liar



> diskomerit is taking the pis out of a disabled person(me) and so are you


 liar



> so what started as a laught to pass the time is beggining to piss me off and you WILL know about it if i decide to go abit further.


ooh! scary!



> i got nothing to loose from people throwing detials at my inbox, i didnt ask fr them, i allready put them in my notepad and ended 'em.. but that dont mean i wont use them if he continues to piss me off like that, same goes for you to.


ooh, tell! tell!



> but one in perticular needs t watch his fuckin mouth.


or what? you nob.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i dont owe diskomerit anything, i know he owes people money for drugs he had on tick though.


what? Who told you that? Doesn't sound like him at all


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

I wonder if you get sectioned where do you go? Who pays for it?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what? Who told you that? Doesn't sound like him at all


i've never had weed on tick in my life.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> ooh! dirt and details! please tell! sounds tasty.
> 
> anyways, if you and your mate fancy a pop at putting your death threat into action, in real life, i'm always up for it.
> 
> round the back of the diana memorial fountain, seven am tomorrow.


 
if i was closer..i would. death threat? i said ide like to kil you i didnt say i would u idiot, you might wanna have a think about who doesant like you very much and more to the point how they know so much about you...and why so quickly i have shit about you that i probably aint gonna use...yet, but you might wanna tone it down a little.

i aint really the violant type, and dont really need to be anymore im bemused how much i know about you just from getting in a spat with you lol.

youve got enemys.. dunno why but you have and its more than 2..what the hell did you do to them? its like they hoping im nuts enough to do what i can now do...and probably wont, its really up to you as to what you say im signing off for abit and tommorow morning if youve kept your mouth shut i wont have to do anything about you.

7am you ut your fuckin mind i sleep in most days coz you pay for me to be able to do that dont ya?  you think if you stopped working or jimmy fuckin car stoped working i wouldant get my benefit money?? you sound like jeremy fuckin kyle!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if i was closer..i would. death threat? i said ide like to kil you i didnt say i would u idiot, you might wanna have a think about who doesant like you very much and more to the point how they know so much about you...and why so quickly i have shit about you that i probably aint gonna use...yet, but you might wanna tone it down a little.
> 
> i aint really the violant type, and dont really need to be anymore im bemused how much i know about you just from getting in a spat with you lol.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hang on, was the 'dirt' on butchers, disco, or both?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 21, 2012)

It's all a bit fake sounding now. Bit hollow.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> i train young kids at the cricket.


 
_You dropped the ball. What's happened to you? You used to be good._

_That's not Square Leg. You know nothing about cricket. Simpleton._

_You haven't read what Marx wrote about Duckworth-Lewis. Have you?_


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if i was closer..i would. death threat? i said ide like to kil you i didnt say i would u idiot, you might wanna have a think about who doesant like you very much and more to the point how they know so much about you...and why so quickly i have shit about you that i probably aint gonna use...yet, but you might wanna tone it down a little.
> 
> i aint really the violant type, and dont really need to be anymore im bemused how much i know about you just from getting in a spat with you lol.
> 
> youve got enemys.. dunno why but you have and its more than 2..what the hell did you do to them? its like they hoping im nuts enough to do what i can now do...and probably wont, its really up to you as to what you say im signing off for abit and tommorow morning if youve kept your mouth shut i wont have to do anything about you.


do it now, you shitout.

spill the beans. what you got?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on, was the 'dirt' on butchers, disco, or both?


Ooh was there dirt on me! I missed that. Dish it thingy boy from wales drugs thing.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on, was the 'dirt' on butchers, disco, or both?


both.

i bet my dirt is better.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> _You dropped the ball. What's happened to you? You used to be good._
> 
> _That's not Square Leg. You know nothing about cricket. Simpleton._
> 
> _You haven't read what Marx wrote about Duckworth-Lewis. Have you?_


Chronology all wrong.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I wonder if you get sectioned where do you go? Who pays for it?


 
you and diskomerit with any luck


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

WE WANT THE DIRT!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> both.
> 
> i bet my dirt is better.


He can't have any on me - i've got loads about stuff that happened outside his door but no, staying in, getting fucked up., can't actually go out to a gig, to a game.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah, spit meth. We ain't waiting till tomorrow.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

BRING ON THE DIRT!


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Ooh was there dirt on me! I missed that. Dish it thingy boy from wales drugs thing.


 
I checked, seems I got it wrong. Apparently this is exclusively disco.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

I have some proper dirt on discokermit.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Will all of you just go the fuck to bed!!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have some proper dirt on discokermit.



Does he like Nickleback?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Will all of you just go the fuck to bed!!


 
Badgers was saying that too. You're our parents and that.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have some proper dirt on discokermit.


shhhhh!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

This is why England are playing italy.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Does he like Nickleback?


ooh that's low.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 22, 2012)

*sings The Internationale*


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on, was the 'dirt' on butchers, disco, or both?


 
just disko i mean prickso, i dunno fuck all about butchers apart from him having a drink problem which he dont admit to having. although tbh it is hearsay but he does show signs of it, and a PD.. the way he posts..makes perfect fuckin sense tat he might well be a pis head in denial. but the (quite surprisingly large) amount of shit i just fund about prickso has baffled me. mianly due to him being a prejudice cunt..attacking my disablament and trying to dig himself out has left a few people disgusted it seems.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

He's obviously not well .. his memory is fucked
He's on valium !!


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> just disko i mean prickso, i dunno fuck all about butchers apart from him having a drink problem which he dont admit to having. although tbh it is hearsay but he does show signs of it, and a PD.. the way he posts..makes perfect fuckin sense tat he might well be a pis head in denial. but the (quite surprisingly large) amount of shit i just fund about prickso has baffled me. mianly due to him being a prejudice cunt..attacking my disablament and trying to dig himself out has left a few people disgusted it seems.


dish it, shitout.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> mianly due to him being a prejudice cunt..attacking my disablament and trying to dig himself out has left a few people disgusted it seems.


 
So disgusted, in fact, that they express it privately.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

pic now space to do something else, to follow it up.

Apart from shit house boy. He won't follow anything up.[/quote]


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> BRING ON THE DIRT!


 
e-mail me: tml9985@yahoo.co.uk

and i'll e-mail you back..dirt and all. i aint doin it on here..fuck all to do with U-75 you made it personal.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

Dirt please. Some of us have work in the morning.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Badgers was saying that too. You're our parents and that.



He's asleep. 
If you wake him up and I have to come in there, you will be sorry!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> e-mail me: tml9985@yahoo.co.uk


You're supposed to tell us, not the other way,


----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone have to get up in the morning to go to fucking work ?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Some of us have work in the morning.


careful! you'll be on his death list soon if you keep that up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

I do yeah. Before 06:30


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> So disgusted, in fact, that they express it privately.


 
yea they would face a ban, thats why i put my e-mail up


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> e-mail me: tml9985@yahoo.co.uk
> 
> and i'll e-mail you back..dirt and all. i aint doin it on here..fuck all to do with U-75 you made it personal.


Is it about when he got caught in the zoo?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> e-mail me: tml9985@yahoo.co.uk
> 
> and i'll e-mail you back..dirt and all. i aint doin it on here..fuck all to do with U-75 you made it personal.


do it here.

unmask me for the scoundrel i really am. expose me to the cold light of day.

DISH THE DIRT!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea they would face a ban, thats why i put my e-mail up


For lying?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> yea they would face a ban, thats why i put my e-mail up


 
People don't get banned for expressing disgust publicly at someone. They may get grief for it though, which is why they're perhaps being cowardly custards about it, if true.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is it about when he got caught in the zoo?


or the london aquarium?


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2012)

Carr crash thread...


----------



## elbows (Jun 22, 2012)

Now what happens if everyone emails Meth Lab claiming that they are discokermit and demanding to have the dirt?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

the people that gimme the dirt and myself might well face a ban. i aint doin it on this website..if you wanna know what i got e-mail me..i allready know, i dont need to tell you shit...especially on here.

you can e-mail or not its up to you i allready know what i know.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> Now what happens if everyone emails Meth Lab claiming that they are discokermit and demanding to have the dirt?


 
lol that would be an interesting day


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

Why would you face a ban?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2012)

xenon said:


> Carr crash thread...



My second best thread EVER!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

I think meth lab is a liar. How can i prove this? By meth lab telling me that he's not on hotmail? I an think of another way...post the evidence on here. I I think we got him this time meth.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> do it here.
> 
> unmask me for the scoundrel i really am. expose me to the cold light of day.
> 
> DISH THE DIRT!


 
you allready unmaksed yourself attacking my disabiltys.

the dirt is to dirty for this website aint 'appnin.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> or the london aquarium?


Oh yeah, using a dolphin as a bong wasn't one of your cleverest moments


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Why would you face a ban?


 
He means if he discloses the contents of a PM publicly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> lol that would be an interesting day


What would this do to your evidence?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you allready unmaksed yourself attacking my disabiltys.


You should probably read his posts again as he wasn't doing that


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He means if he discloses the contents of a PM publicly.


There is no PM.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Meth, you've already shown on this thread that you'll take people at face value if the information suits your quarrel with someone.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> There is no PM.


 
Probably.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh yeah, using a dolphin as a bong wasn't one of your cleverest moments


 
not my stupidest either.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Why would you face a ban?


 
as far as im aware spewing 'details' about other posters aint allowed...thats why it aint 'appnin on here. respect for the site, and coverin the ass of the peoples that gimme the dirt, and my own.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> There is no PM.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> There is no PM.


indeed. The most honest person on these boards, a brazen decietful liar. 

What does that say for the rest of us?


----------



## xenon (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you allready unmaksed yourself attacking my disabiltys.
> 
> the dirt is to dirty for this website aint 'appnin.


TBF he didn't. And Discocurmet only took the mick by calling you proff, after you mentioned your IQ, 75 percentile, etc.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> as far as im aware spewing 'details' about other posters aint allowed...thats why it aint 'appnin on here. respect for the site, and coverin the ass of the peoples that gimme the dirt, and my own.


Best not to bring it up at all, then, eh?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> as far as im aware spewing 'details' about other posters aint allowed...thats why it aint 'appnin on here. respect for the site, and coverin the ass of the peoples that gimme the dirt, and my own.


i give you full permission. spew on, sweet spewer.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

I remember when i was a MASSIVE ALCOHOLIC unable to hold down a job relationship or dwelling and this sort of stuff followed. Well done kretk, one ill advised geldof and we get some fun out of it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's fucking soap opera. From attacking tax dodgers to this bullshit conversation we're now having.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> There is no PM.


 
there most certianly was.. its now on my memory stick unless the other parties didnt leave the convo, i think they did.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> as far as im aware spewing 'details' about other posters aint allowed...thats why it aint 'appnin on here. respect for the site, and coverin the ass of the peoples that gimme the dirt, and my own.


Its ok, you've got discos permission.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> indeed. The most honest person on these boards, a brazen decietful liar.
> 
> What does that say for the rest of us?


A brave new world. Begin again. Dare to think.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> there most certianly was.. its now on my memory stick unless the other parties didnt leave the convo, i think they did.


No, there wasn't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> there most certianly was.. its now on my memory stick unless the other parties didnt leave the convo, i think they did.


Why is it on a memory stick? Why not keep it in your box?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> .. its now on my memory stick unless the other parties didnt leave the convo, i think they did.


ooh! it's like the davinci code or summat.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

I have work in the morning and I'm gonna go there with a bottle of lucozade, a flask of tea and two sandwiches .. a packet of frazzles and a custard tart
It's what we gotta do

There is a beauty in the work ethic tbf

However I remain socialist/anti capitalist as you like

rorymac .. bankrupt weyhey !!

Get in there !!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> ooh! it's like the davinci code or summat.


 
aint going on through this website. it would have if it was more minor stuff but i aint risking anything through this website its fuck all to do with U-75 and everything to do with you being a cunt.

think of me when your at work... remember that your paying for me and everyone else, now somepeople i would say probably should work but you attack my disabilities and expect me not to hit back? you out ya mind.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> aint going on through this website. it would have if it was more minor stuff but i aint risking anything through this website its fuck all to do with U-75 and everything to do with you being a cunt.
> 
> think of me when your at work... remember that your paying for me and everyone else, now somepeople i would say probably should work but you attack my disabilities and expect me not to hit back? you out ya mind.


you got fuck all, you lying cunt.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

He didn't attack your disabilities. ffs. He took the piss out of you claiming you had beyond genius IQ.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> aint going on through this website. it would have if it was more minor stuff but i aint risking anything through this website its fuck all to do with U-75 and everything to do with you being a cunt.
> 
> think of me when your at work... remember that your paying for me and everyone else, now somepeople i would say probably should work but you attack my disabilities and expect me not to hit back? you out ya mind.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> aint going on through this website. it would have if it was more minor stuff but i aint risking anything through this website its fuck all to do with U-75 and everything to do with you being a cunt.
> 
> think of me when your at work... remember that your paying for me and everyone else, now somepeople i would say probably should work but you attack my disabilities and expect me not to hit back? you out ya mind.


Bottler


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> you got fuck all, you lying cunt.


 
u think ide put my e-mail up if i had 'fuck all'? this is personal and nothing to do with U-75


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Bottler


 
sticking to the rules of the FAQ actually


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> u think ide put my e-mail up if i had 'fuck all'? this is personal and nothing to do with U-75











bwaaaakbakbakbakbak.....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

You can PM him the info. There's no rules against that.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 22, 2012)

Meth - nobody is suggesting that you should work when you're not able to.  That is not their point. 

Their point is that it is because people pay their tax that the benefits you are entitled to exist.  If everybody took the attitude of 'fuck this, I'm not paying tax' then there would be no benefits, no healthcare, no nothing.  Consequently, it is pretty grim that you seem to think what Carr has done is of insignificance.  He is most certainly not the first, or biggest offender.  But he is an offender nonetheless and consequently, he should not be allowed to fade into the background. 

Fuck knows why this has now descended into a slanging match, can't you all have a cup of tea and a biccie and go to bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> u think ide put my e-mail up if i had 'fuck all'? this is personal and nothing to do with U-75


You haven't responded to mine yet (title DiscoDirt)


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


>


 
you look just like her

cant you think of anything better than political bull shit? i dont care about polotics..i dnt care if you think im right left middle or any of it its all bull shit.

i respect the website though, so you'll not be getting anything unless you e-mail.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> u think ide put my e-mail up if i had 'fuck all'? this is personal and nothing to do with U-75


I think you would because you're fucked in the head but have a practiced way of getting out of immediate situation that deflects elsewhere. You are all bullshit. Even what you are going to say is bullshit.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> DiscoDirt


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You haven't responded to mine yet (title DiscoDirt)


 
which one? ive never known so many people get in a tizz in so little time and think that i give a fuck about anything politically related lol i really dont.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> sticking to the rules of the FAQ actually


No, bottling it. You never cared about the FAQS before.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I think you would because you're fucked in the head but have a practiced way of getting out of immediate situation that deflects elsewhere. You are all bullshit. Even what you are going to say is bullshit.


 
fucked in the head..AKA mentally ill. you prejudice wanker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Meth - nobody is suggesting that you should work when you're not able to. That is not their point.
> 
> Their point is that it is because people pay their tax that the benefits you are entitled to exist. If everybody took the attitude of 'fuck this, I'm not paying tax' then there would be no benefits, no healthcare, no nothing. Consequently, it is pretty grim that you seem to think what Carr has done is of insignificance. He is most certainly not the first, or biggest offender. But he is an offender nonetheless and consequently, he should not be allowed to fade into the background.
> 
> Fuck knows why this has now descended into a slanging match, can't you all have a cup of tea and a biccie and go to bed.


I do, because of what was said. Meth is right wing - is this really a surprise?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No, bottling it. You never cared about the FAQS before.


 
likei said, if it was mre minor dirt it would but this is abit further up the ladder


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> fucked in the head..AKA mentally ill. you prejudice wanker.


It's prejudiced you excuse making tory.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> which one? ive never known so many people get in a tizz in so little time and think that i give a fuck about anything politically related lol i really dont.


I sent you an email titled DiscoDirt. Would you care to respond to it with the allegations your correspondents have made?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> likei said, if it was mre minor dirt it would but this is abit further up the ladder


Yeah yeah yeah, pointless waster.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> likei said, if it was mre minor dirt it would but this is abit further up the ladder


billy bullshit.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

I can TAKE THE WHOLE LOT DOWN, now what did i say yesterday?


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> fucked in the head..AKA mentally ill. you prejudice wanker.


Prejudice*d*. Butch is a prejudiced wanker, not a prejudice wanker. That's been irritating me all evening.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I do, because of what was said. Meth is right wing - is this really a surprise?


 
who am i right wing? i dont even understand the concept i guess all i know about 'right wing' is rich bastards in big houses.

i live in a ex-council house semi, its owend by my partner, no rent no fuckin mortgage.

we both on benefit, ive ex0lained my issues and been attacked for them "fucked in the head" you should read over all your posts you talk the same shit every fuckin time. your whats known as a moaning bastard.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who am i right wing? i dont even understand the concept i guess all i know about 'right wing' is rich bastards in big houses.
> 
> i live in a ex-council house semi, its owend by my partner, no rent no fuckin mortgage.
> 
> we both on benefit, ive ex0lained my issues and been attacked for them "fucked in the head" you should read over all your posts you talk the same shit every fuckin time. your whats known as a moaning bastard.


You said that you don't live on benefits - you do live on benefits. Is that right?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i live in a ex-council house semi,


fuck the nations housing stock, eh?

thatchers child indeed.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Prejudice*d*. Butch is a prejudiced wanker, not a prejudice wanker. That's been irritating me all evening.


 
having ago at my dyslexia now? fuck you lot really are a bunch of cunts.

if i was in a wheelchair youde probably take the piss outta that to since what your doing amounts to the same thing


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who am i right wing? i dont even understand the concept i guess all i know about 'right wing' is rich bastards in big houses.
> 
> i live in a ex-council house semi, its owend by my partner, no rent no fuckin mortgage.
> 
> we both on benefit, ive ex0lained my issues and been attacked for them "fucked in the head" you should read over all your posts you talk the same shit every fuckin time. your whats known as a moaning bastard.


BTW you don't need to understand the concept of selfishness to be selfish.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You said that you don't live on benefits - you do live on benefits. Is that right?


 
where the fuck did i say i dont get benefit? ive said that all along we just on a reduced rate is all coz the missis still in the appeal process.

i said i been on DLA since 17 go back and read the fuckin posts allready you prejudiced wanker.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> having ago at my dyslexia now? fuck you lot really are a bunch of cunts.
> 
> if i was in a wheelchair youde probably take the piss outta that to since what your doing amounts to the same thing


Genius, do you _have  _a wheelchair?


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

Does dyslexia make you spell the same word wrong the same way each time? I didn't think it works like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Genius, do you _have  _a wheelchair?


You do, don't you, Ironside?


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> Does dyslexia make you spell the same word wrong the same way each time? I didn't think it works like that.


 
It can do actually, yeah.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> where the fuck did i say i dont get benefit? ive said that all along we just on a reduced rate is all coz the missis still in the appeal process.
> 
> i said i been on DLA since 17 go back and read the fuckin posts allready you prejudiced wanker.


The one where you said that you don't get benefits after saying that you do get benefits before you said that you don't get benefits. Look what she did to you  - you're barely alive.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> BTW you don't need to understand the concept of selfishness to be selfish.


 
and yu need to understand that i dont care about politics your all idots for voting in the first place..is the government working for you? you happy with it? its all you ever bang on about..

if im right wing i couldant give a fuck. although im not really sure what it means im only telling you to think of me when ya working to piss you off.. coz i know its gonna.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It can do actually, yeah.


he is a proven liar though.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It can do actually, yeah.


I reckon being a pissed up prick using a series of pathetic justifications more likely here?


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

Interesting

Anyway meth, no I wasn't taking the piss out of your dyslexia (which I was unaware of). I was correcting your spelling.

Hth.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> The one where you said that you don't get benefits after saying that you do get benefits before you said that you don't get benefits. Look what she did to you - you're barely alive.


 
you out your alcoholic mind...where is this post that says i dont get benefit? ide love to see it


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You do, don't you, Ironside?


Not now i've found CHRIS CANADA


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you out your alcoholic mind...where is this post that says i dont get benefit? ide love to see it


You really do not. I've even shown it to you today. Go away. Grow up.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> he is a proven liar though.


 
where? just coz i wont put your name and address on the boards or pm dont make me a lier it just makes me keep it off u-75..and topix...and facebook...and everywhere else but not here coz i kinda like it here and wanna keep my account but ive givan you my e-mail...


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You really do not. I've even shown it to you today. Go away. Grow up.


 
where is this post? it dont exists..your pissed up and got wet brain or something. delerious


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

As REM said DRUGS HURT


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> where? just coz i wont put your name and address on the boards or pm dont make me a lier it just makes me keep it off u-75..and topix...and facebook...and everywhere else but not here coz i kinda like it here and wanna keep my account but ive givan you my e-mail...


Are you going to respond to mine?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> As REM said DRUGS HURT


 
booze hurts the most although you'll find that out soon enough i guess. Go die of cirrhosis or something, nasty way to go... up to you though init


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I reckon being a pissed up prick using a series of pathetic justifications more likely here?


 
It could be, I don't know.  From the short time I've been on urban, I've seen posts from Meth that have been lucid, knowledgeable and interesting.  I've also seen posts from him when he's clearly not been very well; the posts have not made much sense, they've contradicted themselves and all sorts.  Meth has posted before that he has BPD - I have a friend with that and so consequently, am aware that these major contradictions in mood and thought can be symptoms of BPD.  

Now maybe he's pissed, he's said something stupid and now he's realised that it's all blown up in his face (in which case I would agree with you, he's being pissed up and saying stupid things).  But maybe he's going through a period of unwellness.  I don't really want to hound somebody who's unwell, I just don't see the point of it.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> where? just coz i wont put your name and address on the boards or pm dont make me a lier it just makes me keep it off u-75..and topix...and facebook...and everywhere else but not here coz i kinda like it here and wanna keep my account but ive givan you my e-mail...


my name and address? is that the dirt?

oh crickey! don't tell 'em about the castle i live in!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you going to respond to mine?


 
which one?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> where is this post? it dont exists..your pissed up and got wet brain or something. delerious


Maybe i maybe it up because you're great and the sun i shining? Or you're skint and it starts all over. For discokermet that means an early start- others all pay into the pot that you've called them mugs for.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> which one?


I've already told you. The heading is DiscoDirt


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I don't really want to hound somebody who's unwell, I just don't see the point of it.


it's not you he's telling lies about/wishing death upon though, is it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It could be, I don't know. From the short time I've been on urban, I've seen posts from Meth that have been lucid, knowledgeable and interesting. I've also seen posts from him when he's clearly not been very well; the posts have not made much sense, they've contradicted themselves and all sorts. Meth has posted before that he has BPD - I have a friend with that and so consequently, am aware that these major contradictions in mood and thought can be symptoms of BPD.
> 
> Now maybe he's pissed, he's said something stupid and now he's realised that it's all blown up in his face (in which case I would agree with you, he's being pissed up and saying stupid things). But maybe he's going through a period of unwellness. I don't really want to hound somebody who's unwell, I just don't see the point of it.


So when he posts right-wing nonsense what? Fuck him, fuck his arguments, pathetic little shit boy trousers. No. We crush them and we move on.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> my name and address? is that the dirt?
> 
> oh crickey! don't tell 'em about the castle i live in!


 
people i know in your area is more the problem for you than a name and address. you just keep on pushing my buttons the pair of you.

you remember spawn dont ya prickso? shame to see him leave what with the amount of addresses he has...tbh i dont think violance is the way to go..and yes thats all ive got, dont make me use it to your detriment, its pointless but im only gonna take so much of you ripping the piss out of me being disabled.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> it's not you he's telling lies about/wishing death upon though, is it?


 
No, that's true, fair point.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> people i know in your area is more the problem for you than a name and address. you just keep on pushing my buttons the pair of you.
> 
> you remember spawn dont ya prickso? shame to see him leave what with the amount of addresses he has...tbh i dont think violance is the way to go..and yes thats all ive got, dont make me use it to your detriment, its pointless but im only gonna take so much of you ripping the piss out of me being disabled.


is this some weird threat? you gonna set spawny on me? i don't think so feller.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> people i know in your area is more the problem for you than a name and address. you just keep on pushing my buttons the pair of you.
> 
> you remember spawn dont ya prickso? shame to see him leave what with the amount of addresses he has...tbh i dont think violance is the way to go..and yes thats all ive got, dont make me use it to your detriment, its pointless but im only gonna take so much of you ripping the piss out of me being disabled.


Which he hasn't done!
Who the fuck is spawn?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> people i know in your area is more the problem for you than a name and address. you just keep on pushing my buttons the pair of you.
> 
> you remember spawn dont ya prickso? shame to see him leave what with the amount of addresses he has...tbh i dont think violance is the way to go..and yes thats all ive got, dont make me use it to your detriment, its pointless but im only gonna take so much of you ripping the piss out of me being disabled.


You can't open a tin of beans without your mums help. You've got no muscle, stop this now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Which he hasn't done!
> Who the fuck is spawn?


It's coming.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> So when he posts right-wing nonsense what? Fuck him, fuck his arguments, pathetic little shit boy trousers. No. We crush them and we move on.


 
you couldant crush a damn thing.. you cant even do anything without some booze in you. pathetic 

you attack my being disabled... vile human being. Ide sooner be right wing(whatever the fuck it means) than go at somebodys disabilitys..but thats what youve done..not just on here many times in the past which your alcoholic mind probably wont remember.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> people i know in your area is more the problem for you than a name and address. you just keep on pushing my buttons the pair of you.
> 
> you remember spawn dont ya prickso? shame to see him leave what with the amount of addresses he has...tbh i dont think violance is the way to go..and yes thats all ive got, dont make me use it to your detriment, its pointless but im only gonna take so much of you ripping the piss out of me being disabled.


Ya gonna take more.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Will you all just walk away. 
There is not going to be any good to come from this now. 
You're all just wasting your time now. 

Seriously, for everyone's sake, go to bed.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> Ide sooner be right wing(whatever the fuck it means) than go at somebodys disabilitys..but thats what youve done.


and exactly what you tried to do. in the same post!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> you couldant crush a damn thing.. you cant even do anything without some booze in you. pathetic
> 
> you attack my being disabled... vile human being. Ide sooner be right wing(whatever the fuck it means) than go at somebodys disabilitys..but thats what youve done..not just on here many times in the past which your alcoholic mind probably wont remember.


Fuck rght, fuck the disabled, with their fucking chairs and shit and the signs i suppose , what was the other one, oh yeah the


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

I can't go to bed til after 2. I want more drama!


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's coming.


 
whats comming? ya missis when im fuckin her?piss off out my face ya pissed up cunt, take alook at ya self in the mirror and see how long you can stand it b4 you smash the damn thing coz your so full of anger and hate...your worse than me! and im an angry bastard with a shed load of hate but i aint your degree of prick.

in all the time youve been here has anybody ever thanked you for anything? like really thanked you? no coz all you do is talk shit about crap that i aint interested in. you do no good..you wuldant be missed i doubt, you just bang on about right wing left wing middle wing stop for a few double vodkas and repeat..


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Will you all just walk away.
> There is not going to be any good to come from this now.
> You're all just wasting your time now.
> 
> Seriously, for everyone's sake, go to bed.


Get to frig, this is great fun.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> whats comming? ya missis when im fuckin her?piss off out my face ya pissed up cunt, take alook at ya self in the mirror and see how long you can stand it b4 you smash the dan thing coz your so full of anger and hate...your worse than me! and im an angry bastard with a shed load of hate but i aint your degree of prick.
> 
> in all the time youvebeen here has anybody ever thanked you for anything? like really thanked you? n coz all you do is talk shit about crap that i aint interested in.


 

They say opiates slow you down.

Yes they have. Hang on OH NOO! I cannot take it any more!!!!!

Or can i?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Get to frig, this is great fun.


i want to take this opportunity to thank you. like, really thank you.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

your right about it being fun..its half past one in the morning youve made my evening very easy


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> in all the time youve been here has anybody ever thanked you for anything? like really thanked you?


see above.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

well, i made it sober this evening thanx to this tit for tat i should thank you bu im not gonna coz i hate ya fuckin gutswith all my passion and fire..if i was drunk i might have allready made the phone call


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

im going to sleep now.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well, i made it sober this evening thanx to this tit for tat i should thank you bu im not gonna coz i hate ya fuckin gutswith all my passion and fire..if i was drunk i might have allready made the phone call


do it. i'll paypal you ten pee.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i want to take this opportunity to thank you. like, really thank you.


genuine thanks for those thanks. How many now?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im going to sleep now.


Make sure you wake up eh?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> genuine thanks for those thanks. How many now?


three. but really big ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> im going to sleep now.


Aw, no email?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, no email?


Responsibilty, looking at people as people rather than opportunities. no -no email. It's never coming.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, no email?


there was no dirt. he admitted he was lying again.

he does claim to have spawn(-of-satan?)'s phone number though, and was going to get him to come round and duff me up. he's going back on that now, which is a shame as i've got two types of hash, some thai and some green in, which i'm sure spawny would like to sample.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Get to frig, this is great fun.



No it isn't fun. 
It's fucking depressingly sad. 

Bloody stupid bravado.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

It is fun. What are you the fucking teacher?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> It is fun. What are you the fucking teacher?



No. 

Just commenting on what I can see in a place that means a lot to me.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It is fun. What are you the fucking teacher?


 
It's pathetic.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> No.
> 
> Just commenting on what I can see in a place that means a lot to me.



Hey, we all like the TV Forum, but it's not the be-all and end-all.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It's pathetic.


Well done teuchter, you reply 12 hours later - or more accurately  you don't. Why not?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> No.
> 
> Just commenting on what I can see in a place that means a lot to me.


Crack on then.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:
			
		

> Hey, we all like the TV Forum, but it's not the be-all and end-all.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Crack on then.



Er..... OK


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> No.
> 
> Just commenting on what I can see in a place that means a lot to me.


It's not how it may look to you. All parties having fun as far as I can see


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not how it may look to you. All parties having fun as far as I can see


i'm on a death list and i can't stop laughing!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not how it may look to you. All parties having fun as far as I can see



Even if they are, it's still lame arsed posturing.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

All consenting adults.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Even if they are, it's still lame arsed posturing.


That's why it's funny


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> All consenting adults.



How does that make it any better?


----------



## kittyP (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> That's why it's funny



Well that's also why it's quite sad to watch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

It's hilarious posturing


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Well done teuchter, you reply 12 hours later - or more accurately you don't. Why not?


 
Because in the meantime I've been doing other stuff and the thread now seems to be dedicated to general unpleasantness.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

No specialist stuff in the books forum. Because of thread gravity.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Because in the meantime I've been doing other stuff and the thread now seems to be dedicated to general unpleasantness.


Your black powers are strong moanface.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Because in the meantime I've been doing other stuff and the thread now seems to be dedicated to general unpleasantness.


DSW


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey. teuchter, are you ever going to get round to replying to my posts from this morning? Maybe you just forgot? You were quite insistent on a reply though, What happened?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, no email?


 
wtf do you mean no e-mail? you gotta e-mail me. *sigh*

Your all fuckin ridiculas. you call me thick you cant even realise that i put up my e-mail so dickomerit could e-mail me... although i havant checked my box yet it will probably have bout 6 million e-mails claiming they that twat.

so if its ok to take the piss outta of disabled people, and call them thick..your the fuckin retards. i said about 5 times i aint bringin U-75 into this. IF you wanna e-mail me at the e-mail i stated feel fuckin free.. if you aint gonna then STFU


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

god damn why am i up at 6am..its like im going to work or something... but ya'll do that for me dont ya?

god thats gotta piss some people off some, and im only sayin coz dickhead dickomerit and butchers started being abusive. I didnt start the abuse.. i just responded to it.

others responded via off-board means tellin me dickomerit is outta line..but they dont want there names involved, and they aint gonna have there names involved. And U-75 isnt gonna be the one dealing with it..thats why i put my e-mail up.

honestly do you speak english? or japanize? or what?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> there was no dirt. he admitted he was lying again.
> 
> he does claim to have spawn(-of-satan?)'s phone number though, and was going to get him to come round and duff me up. he's going back on that now, which is a shame as i've got two types of hash, some thai and some green in, which i'm sure spawny would like to sample.


 
where did i admit this? i just told you to e-mail me. i got plenty but your so fuckin thick and retarded you dont seem t be getting the msg.

AND for what its worth you kicked this off..you started with the abuse, im just responding to it.

where the fuck have i admitted lying? im keeping the website out of it, im keeping some peoples names out of it, its personal.. e-mail me.

regarding spawn i just meant thats where alot of adddreses come from, nobodys gonna beat you up, i never made any death threats i just said it wouldant be the end of the world if you had a massive cardiac arrest from being such a thick abusive cunt..only i probably didnt say it quite like that.

you seem worried though so no im not gonna kill you, But if you wanna e-mail me i'll happily let you know the score, for some reason u dont seem to get the msg though..mainly coz your your a thick ickle baby that abuses other people that dont agree with there own political views. SAD BASTARDS!

butchers is imagining things again.. i ask him t show me a post where ive said im not claiming..but i am claiming, have been for years.. he cant do it though coz i never fuckin said. He makes little sense anyway.. thinks he some kinda political crusader when he's pissed up at night imagining things.

Can all go fuck yaself, i aint replying anymore the e-mails there if you want it, few pages back.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Me quoting you saying it was what brought your Tory arse back on the thread. Maybe it didn't happen. The longer i string this out the more stupid you look when I post it. Or you could always look yourself.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Funny that the DF and P&P clash in the TV forum, of all places.


 
this comment deserves 32 likes.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i meant honest as to what i say, god another bright spark.
> 
> you lot are ridiculas..you talk of anarchism and shit but you suck government dick like no tommorow.
> 
> ...


You're being a dick.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

Morning all. Did I miss anything?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

oh aren't you a gem! What a scamp!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Who is the HUAC blacklist _getting to fuck_ anarchist though? And who is the wife-kiiling boat murderer?


----------



## chazegee (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> so if its ok to take the piss outta of disabled people, and call them thick..your the fuckin retards.


Erm....spot the hypocrisy


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> wtf do you mean no e-mail? you gotta e-mail me. *sigh*
> 
> Your all fuckin ridiculas. you call me thick you cant even realise that i put up my e-mail so dickomerit could e-mail me... although i havant checked my box yet it will probably have bout 6 million e-mails claiming they that twat.
> 
> so if its ok to take the piss outta of disabled people, and call them thick..your the fuckin retards. i said about 5 times i aint bringin U-75 into this. IF you wanna e-mail me at the e-mail i stated feel fuckin free.. if you aint gonna then STFU


For the umpteenth time, I have emailed you. You have said you haven't checked your email


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

_WHo are you to tell me to check my email - call yaself anarhcists? yes. No cut the end off bind it with tape and p[retend it ewasn't out ofa shed._


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> For the umpteenth time, I have emailed you. You have said you haven't checked your email


There's no point expecting a rational response - he's not capable of giving one.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 22, 2012)

Where's that thread about dodgy politics in the drugs forum, again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

What thread?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Loads of drug forum users aren't fantasists right-wing knobheads.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i got plenty


put up or shut up.



> you seem worried though


lol!



> But if you wanna e-mail me i'll happily let you know the score, for some reason u dont seem to get the msg though


how do you know that if you haven't checked your inbox?

you are so full of lies everytime you open your mouth another one drops out.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 22, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> It could be, I don't know. From the short time I've been on urban, I've seen posts from Meth that have been lucid, knowledgeable and interesting. I've also seen posts from him when he's clearly not been very well; the posts have not made much sense, they've contradicted themselves and all sorts. Meth has posted before that he has BPD - I have a friend with that and so consequently, am aware that these major contradictions in mood and thought can be symptoms of BPD.
> 
> Now maybe he's pissed, he's said something stupid and now he's realised that it's all blown up in his face (in which case I would agree with you, he's being pissed up and saying stupid things). But maybe he's going through a period of unwellness. I don't really want to hound somebody who's unwell, I just don't see the point of it.


 
This

I've experienced plenty of folk in the past who are marginalised, ill, and pretty disconnected from "normal society" who've had similar views to METH regarding taxes etc.

It's the total feeling of detachment, and not fitting in with society at all that makes them wonder what the point of contributing to it is ?

Totally WRONG of course, but people like this need careful, subtle, patient, and sensitive educating as to WHY they're wrong.

Attacking their ideas, way of life, or name calling is never going to end well, it only puts them on the defensive and entrenches their position.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Quite probably Drew, but he was one who came in swinging.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> ML, with the greatest respect, best leave it. the political animals here don't get where you're coming from and don't frequent the drugs forum. butcher is an alcoholic, like myself but he probably feels above the df (imho, natch)


 
You know a lot less than you think.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Quite probably Drew, but he was one who came in swinging.


 
bull shit! i came in saying that its no big deal...then you and dickhead merik starting throwing abuse at me.."fucked in the head", prejudiced cuntyou got no idea of what its like to be ill in the mind but you happy to take the piss out of it the pair of you..along with people who are 'thick' you have ago at that to.. and i responded, and you dont even know what your talking about you seem to think ive said that im not claiming yet everytime i ask you for the fuckin post you cant find it..coz it dont fuckin exist, coz you imagine things.

i just had DWP letter this morning you want me to post it to you or something? ffs


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> What thread?



Perhaps she means the one I threatened to start during the recent race row.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> bull shit! i came in saying that its no big deal...then you and dickhead merik starting throwing abuse it me.. and i responded, and you dont even know what your talking about you seem to think ive said that im not claiming yet everytime i ask you for the fuckin post you cant find it..coz it dont fuckin exist, coz you imagine things.
> 
> i just had DWP letter this morning you want me to post it to you or something? ffs


 
Do you really want to do this?




			
				you said:
			
		

> benefits..we aint getting any cept reduced rate coz the new government doesant wanna give any benefit.


 
You actually replied to me pointing out you saying this yesterday.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> fuck me. Please don't square up over Mensa scores.


 
It's a bit like playing "who's the biggest Nazi".


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Perhaps she means the one I threatened to start during the recent race row.


 
Yeah I think I was thinking of some comments as part of a wider thread, actually. Can't remember which thread it was. Another one in which people said staggeringly ill-advised things, iirc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> bull shit! i came in saying that its no big deal...then you and dickhead merik starting throwing abuse at me.."fucked in the head", prejudiced cuntyou got no idea of what its like to be ill in the mind but you happy to take the piss out of it the pair of you..along with people who are 'thick' you have ago at that to.. and i responded, and you dont even know what your talking about you seem to think ive said that im not claiming yet everytime i ask you for the fuckin post you cant find it..coz it dont fuckin exist, coz you imagine things.
> 
> i just had DWP letter this morning you want me to post it to you or something? ffs


You have abused people for being thick and for being retards, so wind it in.
Checked your email yet?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

JimW said:


> I won a copy of 'Scouting for Boys' spotting a co-op stamp in the rafters of the village hall once.


 
Was that a copy of "Scouting for Boys" by Baden-Powell, or "Scouting for Boys" by the Paedophile Information Exchange?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You have abused people for being thick and for being retards, so wind it in.
> Checked your email yet?


 
only as an example as to what dickhead and butchers were doing to me yesterday...go back and read it..im fucked in the headand thick as shit.. they said that, not me.. im just pointing it out.

they started with the cussin, not me. i'll check my e-mail now


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> only as an example as to what dickhead and butchers were doing to me yesterday...go back and read it..im fucked in the headand thick as shit.. they said that, not me.. im just pointing it out.
> 
> they started with the cussin, not me. i'll check my e-mail now


What an absolute massive lie


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Fuck likes. I was Buttons in Cinderella and got a round of applause.


 
During your time on stage, or as you exited, stage left?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

well its all in the thread so anyone who bothers to read it can see for themselves


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> During your time on stage, or as you exited, stage left?



When everyone was on the stage at the end.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well its all in the thread so anyone who bothers to read it can see for themselves


 
DISH THE DIRT!


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Damn, for some reason i can't access my email etc


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> well its all in the thread so anyone who bothers to read it can see for themselves



Them laughing at you claiming to be above genius IQ isn't quite the same as what you're  now claiming they said, you massive drama queen.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Quite probably Drew, but he was one who came in swinging.


 
If you're the bigger man, the better fighter, then just block the bunch, calm the fella down, diffuse the situation, and sort the problem out without the beef innit. Tell him nicely why he's wrong and I'm sure he'll be more receptive. 

The leg sweep and pummelling him over and over again while he's on the floor technique might not be the right approach this time.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> who gives a fuck about jimmy fuckin carr so what he dont pay tax neither do i and neither would i if i wassant on benefit.
> 
> he makes me laugh = job done jimmy! more power to ya. ffs you lot talk about some tripe
> 
> ...


 
my first post on this thread... YOU dickheadmerit and BA started with the abuse. after i made a post pissed up5am of a morning


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> If you're the bigger man, the better fighter, then just block the bunch, calm the fella down, diffuse the situation, and sort the problem out without the beef innit. Tell him nicely why he's wrong and I'm sure he'll be more receptive.
> 
> The leg sweep and pummelling him over and over again while he's on the floor technique might not be the right approach this time.


It's the _only_ justified response looking at the bigger picture. 

Do read the thread btw Drew and you'll laugh at your "Tell him nicely why he's wrong and I'm sure he'll be more receptive."

Heartily.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

post 275..my first post on this thread...you lot started the abuse..call that a lie? its all there for you to fuckin read you complete muppet


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

just shut up.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> post 275..my first post on this thread...you lot started the abuse..call that a lie? its all there for you to fuckin read you complete muppet



You started the abuse by saying you wouldn't contribute taxes if you earned a wage - despite claiming benefits yourself paid for by the very people you were blowing raspberries at.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Hang on, was the 'dirt' on butchers, disco, or both?


 
It's probably that stuff aabout them both being members of the Liza Minelli fanclub, to be fair.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Them laughing at you claiming to be above genius IQ isn't quite the same as what you're now claiming they said, you massive drama queen.


 
i never said genious i said above average..which 75th is. your just making shit up now, coz your a wanker. i got better things to do so eat a dick, chew on a prick, choke on a million fuckin cocks per second.. suck a dick and lick a dick and eat a dick and stick a dick in ya mouth im done you can all fuck off.. they started the abuse go back to post 275 and read from there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

DownwardDog said:


> _You dropped the ball. What's happened to you? You used to be good._
> 
> _That's not Square Leg. You know nothing about cricket. Simpleton._
> 
> _You haven't read what Marx wrote about Duckworth-Lewis. Have you?_


 
Nah, he's brilliant with kids.

It's people who're old enough to have learned to think, and to analyse their own situations, that he's intolerant of.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> just shut up.


 
or what?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

if its annoying you i might just keep talking.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought you were claiming you had an IQ of 175. Which is probably above Einstein.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> or what?


You were the one threatening to get heavy last night you _receptive_ muthafucka.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if its annoying you i might just keep talking.


Why do you not claim benefits?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> or what?


or you will continue making a massive dick of yourself.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread is very uncomfortable .....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It's the _only_ justified response looking at the bigger picture.
> 
> Do read the thread btw Drew and you'll laugh at your "Tell him nicely why he's wrong and I'm sure he'll be more receptive."
> 
> Heartily.


 
I've skim read it already, and the fuck am I gonna read it all again in minute detail 

I know some people tried to do it nice, but it all very quickly got out of hand.

In the end it's like shooting fish when arguing with someone who is not so coherent with their thoughts and writing. Always room for a certain level of tolerance and allowances to be made imo.

METH you're totally wrong on the taxes mate, listen to people explaining nice, play nice yourself and don't react or rise to bait. Defend your points and ignore any attacks. Keep it like that, and more will listen to what you are trying to say. 

peace


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> This thread is very uncomfortable .....


Stop sitting on it then


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> i never said genious i said above average..which 75th is. your just making shit up now, coz your a wanker. i got better things to do so eat a dick, chew on a prick, choke on a million fuckin cocks per second.. suck a dick and lick a dick and eat a dick and stick a dick in ya mouth im done you can all fuck off.. they started the abuse go back to post 275 and read from there.


 
You're a bit fixated on cocks and mouths, aren't you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> This thread is very uncomfortable .....


Pay your taxes then. Or you're next.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

@BA

i do..ive said all along i claim benefits you just cant read. GO BACK TO POST 275 AND READ FROM THERE..275 WAS MY FIRST POST ON THIS THREAD, I DO CLAIM BENEFITS AND IM SO GLAD YOU WORK YOUR ASS OFF FOR IT.

DOES THE CAPS LOCK MAYBE HELP? NOWHERE ON THIS THREAD HAVE I CLAIMED TO NOT CLAIM BENEFITS..YOU SEEM TO THINK I HAVE THOUGH SO TAKE YOUR FUCKED UP ALCOHOLIC HEAD BACK TO POST 275 AND GO FROM THERE YoU FUCKIN GRADE A+++ PRICK/IDIOT/TWAT/EVERY FUCKIN INSULT UNDER THE SUN * 1 BILLION.

Your the only one thick on here, and your matey disko

NOW GO PAY SOME FUCKIN TAX ALLREADY DAMMIT I NEED TO GET MY METHADONE AND *YOUR* FUCKIN PAYING FOR IT (aint that a bitch)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I have some proper dirt on discokermit.


 
I've got some footage of him having a tug while stroking the Connolly leather seats in his Jag.
TBF, that's pretty standard behaviour for Jag owners, though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's because he's against authority, not paying taxes is him sticking his fingers up at that authority. Without him thinking through who that would affect; including the effects it would have on himself if we all adopted that stance. 

He believes an anarchist is someone who is against the govt. but there's more to it than that. You can't learn all your politics from the sex pistols whilst stoned.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

I've read it all and Meth is obviously wrong, as anyone can see, but it doesn't seem to me that you're going to make him understand why, either way, so to carry it on just seems a bit pointless, at best.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jun 22, 2012)

Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're a bit fixated on cocks and mouths, aren't you?


 
i ripped it from an eminem tune.. pretty good actually, hell no it was 2 of 'em.. made me laugh at the time and is as good an insult as any


----------



## articul8 (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're a bit fixated on cocks and mouths, aren't you?


Regression to the oral stage?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You were the one threatening to get heavy last night you _receptive_ muthafucka.


 
Incidentally, how do you operate discokermit? Do you have a hand up his bottom or are there strings attached?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I've got some footage of him having a tug while stroking the Connolly leather seats in his Jag.
> TBF, that's pretty standard behaviour for Jag owners, though.


they made spitfire seats as well, you know.

*goes off for another tug*


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


Oh the like,_ the smirk_ just sums it up.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Loads of drug forum users aren't fantasists right-wing knobheads.


 
Remember max_freakout?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Incidentally, how do you operate discokermit? Do you have a hand up his bottom or are there strings attached?


jer can't say _arse_ on the internet - his mum might see it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh yeah, using a dolphin as a bong wasn't one of your cleverest moments


 
Him being filmed by loads of Japanese tourists at the aquarium doing something that looked like French-kissing that dolphin pissed off a lot of those animal-rights folk, too. They weren't too pleased about the tea-ball full of smouldering hash he stuck in the dolphin's breathing hole, either.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> jer can't say _arse_ on the internet - his mum might see it.


 Why do you bully, out of curiosity?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Remember max_freakout?


Certainly do, just horrible. He had the same ideas as meth he just thought he could defend them. I thought at the time it was something to do with psychedelics but i don't think that's this ones bag.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Remember max_freakout?


 
Do we have to?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?



We're not. We're engaging with him after he volunteered himself to be the controversial voice.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


 
Hmmmmmmmm.  While I agree it is pointless pursuing meth lab as he is incapable of thinking rationally at the moment, this does bring up other issues.  Does someone automatically get a license to be abusive and threatening because they have a mental health diagnosis?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Why do you bully, out of curiosity?


Partly out of curiosity yes. Take the lid off and have a look at the works under different conditions.

Deep questions i need to ask myself. How much do you charge?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Do we have to?


 
Probably best not to tbh.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


 
"Because he started it"


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Incidentally, how do you operate discokermit? Do you have a hand up his bottom or are there strings attached?


the hand up the bottom thing is merely recreational.

are you proud of yourself ger? winding up meth then leaving him to take the flack?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. While I agree it is pointless pursuing meth lab as he is incapable of thinking rationally at the moment, this does bring up other issues. Does someone automatically get a license to be abusive and threatening because they have a mental health diagnosis?


 
They get banned and then welcomed back with open arms, no?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Because he started it"


You've established that this bullying is going on then have you Crispy?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the hand up the bottom thing is merely recreational.
> 
> are you proud of yourself ger? winding up meth then leaving him to take the flack?


 
Sigh. Meth's alright but you and Butchers just had to do your double act


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Certainly do, just horrible. He had the same ideas as meth he just thought he could defend them. I thought at the time it was something to do with psychedelics but i don't think that's this ones bag.


 
Obsessive drug use (whether we call it "addiction" or not) is inherently selfish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Obsessive drug use (whether we call it "addiction" or not) is inherently selfish.


because...


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


 
thats a good question. tbh thats what really kicked it off, they taking the piss out of a disabled person..im registerd disabled...DLA, mainly mental problems a little physical to.. but they so low they fire at it..and expect me not to respond? fuck that shit right on the spot, i can cuss the paint off the fuckin walls unlike most of this site i have a greater purpose of my psychopharmacolgy and neuro-science knowledge base, and ive been known to use it to good effect..been thanked more times than i can count for it.

BA just talks shit about stuff that he cant change.  He's probly more bitter than me... i aint got beef with nobdy unless they attack first and they did..its all there for you to read my first post on this thread was tongue in check..post 275..the few posts after were also tongue in cheek..than BA and diskoprickso decided to start throwing abuse..so i got pissed off and throw some back..to my amazment and surprise a certain persons enlightenind me that hey alos thought it was not nice and gave me some ammo.. and he sits and waits for it, i might not even tell him i might leave it 6 months and then fuck his head since he likes to fuck about with mentally ill people. maybe i just give him a taste today


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Because he started it"


Actually, tell me that you've read the whole thread from krteks post last night onwards. Tell me, what you would call someone attempting to undermine/destroy someone _because_ you think they are an alcoholic (cheers for the internet diagnosis dr krtek) Bullying?


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Why are you bullying a mentally ill person?


i've had death threats, threats of beatings and smears about so called "dirt" that is too bad to be posted. what's your opinion on that? am i not allowed to defend myself?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You've established that this bullying is going on then have you Crispy?


Yes.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Actually, tell me that you've read the whole thread from krteks post last night onwards. Tell me, what you would call someone attempting to undermine/destroy someone _because_ you think they are an alcoholic (cheers for the internet diagnosis dr krtek) Bullying?


Mentally Ill.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> because...


 
Because it entails a relationship with oneself to the partial or complete exclusion of others.  I was gonna put that in my first post but had a fit of laziness.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Yes.


No you haven't. Or if you have you've only established it in a one-eyed manner - against posters you don't like, missing out the stuff i pointed out above.  Which isn't really establishing it at all - is it?


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Mentally Ill.


 
Does this give someone an automatic "get of jail free" card?  Personally, I don't know.  Interesting to think about though, no?


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> "Because he started it"


 
i didnt..read from post 275 and yu will see it was BA and dickhead that started the abuse.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 22, 2012)

Till next time, old friend.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

Jer claimed butchers was an alkie and meth ran with that which is an outrageous slur to make. It's disgusting because it perpetuates social taboos surrounding dependency. Meth then reckoned he got his disability mocked but can't put his finger on where it happened apart from disco calling him 'professor' which related to meth bragging about his IQ. Bizarre insinuations about rl stuff and weird threats ensued. Not quite unprovoked negative attention they've been receiving, then.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Does this give someone an automatic "get of jail free" card? Personally, I don't know. Interesting to think about though, no?


Tricky. I've never come up with a good answer to this. A mate of mine used to act like a right cunt often when he was slipping into psychotic episodes. He'd be trying to upset people on purpose, and he was also clearly losing it.

In person, you have to deal with it. On the internet, of course, you can just walk away.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i've had death threats, threats of beatings and smears about so called "dirt" that is too bad to be posted. what's your opinion on that? am i not allowed to defend myself?


 
Everyone knows it's bollocks though, so fuck it *shrug*


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Does this give someone an automatic "get of jail free" card? Personally, I don't know. Interesting to think about though, no?


 
if you just go back to 275 you wuld quite easy fuckin see it was them 2 that kicked it off


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> to my amazment and surprise a certain persons enlightenind me that hey alos thought it was not nice and gave me some ammo.. and he sits and waits for it, i might not even tell him i might leave it 6 months and then fuck his head since he likes to fuck about with mentally ill people. maybe i just give him a taste today


like i give a fuck, you massive bullshitter.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Mentally Ill.


 
And hence not bullying right? Is krtek mentally ill when he set this little game running? What do you do with mentally ill bullies? Nothing - right?

And this mentally ill thing - there are a range of things that the mentally ill do - and there are a range of responses you can take. Don't lump mental illness into this one big bucket where people who suffer from a firm of it cannot be tackled on their views or the way they express them or the effect that they have on others in the process.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if you just go back to 275 you wuld quite easy fuckin see it was them 2 that kicked it off


 
I just have.  You telling killer b to "shut the fuck up" in post 307 was the start of the abuse.  Before that it was people responding purely to your silly comments about tax.  Sure, people weren't being gentle in their responses, but it was all related to your comment.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Jer claimed butchers was an alkie and meth ran with that which is an outrageous slur to make. It's disgusting because it perpetuates social taboos surrounding dependency. Meth then reckoned he got his disability mocked but can't put his finger on where it happened apart from disco calling him 'professor' which related to meth bragging about his IQ. Bizarre insinuations about rl stuff and weird threats ensued. Not quite unprovoked negative attention they've been receiving, then.


Indeed, meth is right on one thing  - read the thread, it's all there. From krtek's post onwards.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Jer claimed butchers was an alkie and meth ran with that which is an outrageous slur to make. It's disgusting because it perpetuates social taboos surrounding dependency. Meth then reckoned he got his disability mocked but can't put his finger on where it happened apart from disco calling him 'professor' which related to meth bragging about his IQ. Bizarre insinuations about rl stuff and weird threats ensued. Not quite unprovoked negative attention they've been receiving, then.


 
He is a fucking dipso.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

if one of you would bother to go back to my first post on this thread post 275 you would see that it was not me that started the abuse..i just had an opinion you didnt like. tough shit, deal with it..but you couldant deal with to you had to start with the abuse.. which makes you the fuckin prick, not me.

and as for all this death threat bull shit do me a favour  ide punch you in the face for sure but thats about it...more of a slap than a punch tbh, i not really the violant type


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

grit said:


> He is a fucking dipso.


make sure your girlfriend brushes her teeth before you kiss her.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

grit said:


> He is a fucking dipso.


Help me crispy! Help me!!!!


----------



## discokermit (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> ide punch you in the face for sure but thats about it.


more threats that you are incapable of carrying out.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Regression to the oral stage?


 
Yeah, but I didn't like to mention that because I hate giving people the opportunity to reply by trotting out "but 'sometimes a cigar is just a cigar' ". They always look up at you, flushed with their intellectual prowess, which makes me feel rotten when I laugh at them.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if one of you would bother to go back to my first post on this thread post 275 you would see that it was not me that started the abuse..i just had an opinion you didnt like. tough shit, deal with it..but you couldant deal with to you had to start with the abuse.. which makes you the fuckin prick, not me.
> 
> and as for all this death threat bull shit do me a favour  ide punch you in the face for sure but thats about it.


 
Meth, you started telling people to "shut the fuck up" way before anyone else did.  Now I realise that your mental state makes it difficult for you to contain and constrain your emotions, but part of recovery is to look at your own behaviour and take some responsibility.  Turn your computer off, go do something else for a bit.  When you're calm and sober, come back and re-read the thread.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Help me crispy! Help me!!!!


 
Post 444 " Oh fuck off to your normal whiney thread." mr butcher looking down on the drugs forum.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> make sure your girlfriend brushes her teeth before you kiss her.


 
miaow


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> if one of you would bother to go back to my first post on this thread post 275 you would see that it was not me that started the abuse..i just had an opinion you didnt like. tough shit, deal with it..but you couldant deal with to you had to start with the abuse.. which makes you the fuckin prick, not me.
> 
> and as for all this death threat bull shit do me a favour  ide punch you in the face for sure but thats about it...more of a slap than a punch tbh, i not really the violant type



Totally different stance from last night where you threatened to 'make a call'.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I just have. You telling killer b to "shut the fuck up" in post 307 was the start of the abuse. Before that it was people responding purely to your silly comments about tax. Sure, people weren't being gentle in their responses, but it was all related to your comment.


 
shut the fuck up..well thats a biggie init. how many times have i told you to shut the fuck up? thats nothing.. i aint even gotta problem with killer B, diskomerit and BA attacked a disabled person over and over and over.. they also attacked peole of low intellignce over and over and over. thats equal to racism etc..

without a shadow of a fuckin doubt it was those two clown that caused all this.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

METH LAB said:


> shut the fuck up..well thats a biggie init. how many times have i told you to shut the fuck up? thats nothing.. i aint even gotta problem with killer B diskomerit and BA attacked a disabled person over and over and over.. they also attacked peole of low intellignce over and over and over.
> 
> without a shadow of a fuckin doubt it was those two clown that caused all this.


 
Turn your computer off and walk away.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> they made spitfire seats as well, you know.
> 
> *goes off for another tug*


 
There was a running joke in one of the Classic Car mags in the '80s about the aphrodisiac qualities of Connolly leather seats. I think it didn't help that some people had leather seats made up for cars that never originally featured them.


----------



## METH LAB (Jun 22, 2012)

@blagz
i'll walk away from this thread right now yea that sounds like a good fuckin idea. i dont need to turn the computer off though.


----------



## articul8 (Jun 22, 2012)

So this thread in summary:
The druggies have no politics, the politicos are all alkies, and everyone hates everyone else


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

articul8 said:


> So this thread in summary:
> The druggies have no politics, the politicos are all alkies, and everyone hates everyone else


And krtek is a whiny please attack me empty space.No objections? Good. Time for lunch. Double babycham for me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And krtek is a whiny please attack me empty space.No objections? Good. Time for lunch. Double babycham for me.


 post 444


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

articul8 said:


> So this thread in summary:
> The druggies have no politics, the politicos are all alkies, and everyone hates everyone else


 
Humour aside thats probably the most concise summary of urban possible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2012)

occurs to me that if carr also avoids paying his tv license he is sort of mugging himself off. 

plus this thread went mental.

also camerons got some fucking cheek digging out carr over tax when sweetheart hmrc deals are still going on. Not that this excuses carr, just strikes me as the pot calling the kettle


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

Was Carr's admitting that he was doing this to reduce his tax bill unwise? As I understand it, all these schemes are only 'valid' if you maintain the pretence that they are being done for reasons other than tax.


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2012)

grit said:


> Humour aside thats probably the most concise summary of urban possible.


need to shoehorn the tufty club in somehow, and we've got it covered.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Was Carr's admitting that he was doing this to reduce his tax bill unwise? As I understand it, all these schemes are only 'valid' if you maintain the pretence that they are being done for reasons other than tax.


Personal _tax management_ doesn't really have anything to do with intentions does it? It's just straight up law?


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Was Carr's admitting that he was doing this to reduce his tax bill unwise? As I understand it, all these schemes are only 'valid' if you maintain the pretence that they are being done for reasons other than tax.


 
I dont think pretence comes into it, its legal or its not? Motivators are irrelevant?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Personal _tax management_ doesn't really have anything to do with intentions does it? It's just straight up law?


My martial arts association just gave a 'rebate' to members because it made too much money last year and was liable to tax. Except that it couldn't be called a 'rebate' as that would imply profit. It had to be called a 'development grant'. I assumed tax dodges worked the same way - they are a pretence that your income is not, in fact, income.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> My martial arts association just gave a 'rebate' to members because it made too much money. Except that it couldn't be called a 'rebate' as that would imply profit. It had to be called a 'development grant'. I assumed tax dodges worked the same way - they are a pretence that your income is not, in fact, income.


Of course, it's hide the fact that it's income but that's a bit diff from having to have an _intention_ for the change not be about tax.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Of course, it's hide the fact that it's income but that's a bit diff from having to have an _intention_ for the change not be about tax.


The treasurer became exasperated that dojo leaders were going around telling members that they were getting a rebate by email. He didn't want anyone saying this at all in any recorded way. He actually postponed giving it out until everyone had retracted their 'rebate' emails. Is it not the same with tax dodges? Once you admit that it is a dodge, it is no longer legal, surely?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The treasurer became exasperated that dojo leaders were going around telling members that they were getting a rebate by email. He didn't want anyone saying this at all in any recorded way. He actually postponed giving it out until everyone had retracted their 'rebate' emails. Is it not the same with tax dodges? Once you admit that it is a dodge, it is no longer legal, surely?


I don't see how - it's not a quantum legal system. The law is the law.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> The treasurer became exasperated that dojo leaders were going around telling members that they were getting a rebate by email. He didn't want anyone saying this at all in any recorded way. He actually postponed giving it out until everyone had retracted their 'rebate' emails. Is it not the same with tax dodges? Once you admit that it is a dodge, it is no longer legal, surely?


 
Dont people try to get cute and say its tax effiency rather than evasion or some bollocks like that? 

That said, the more I think about it there is probably a point in carr shouldnt have said it


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I don't see how - it's not a quantum legal system. The law is the law.


Because what you call something matters. We all get given 20 quid. This is what happened. It's a result of the association not spending enough/overcharging us last year, which meant it had a taxable amount of profit. If we are told that this is a rebate, it still counts as profit and is taxed. If we're told that it is a grant to us from the association to further our study, it doesn't. I'd see the same principle applying here - that as soon as you admit that the money you're putting into some scheme is really income, you're liable for tax on it as income.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Because what you call something matters. We all get given 20 quid. This is what happened. It's a result of the association not spending enough/overcharging us last year, which meant it had a taxable amount of profit. If we are told that this is a rebate, it still counts as profit and is taxed. If we're told that it is a grant to us from the association to further our study, it doesn't. I'd see the same principle applying here - that as soon as you admit that the money you're putting into some scheme is really income, you're liable for tax on it as income.


I don't think so - i think it's the HMRC's job to establish that it's income - that's the game. What you subjectively call it yourself is neither here nor there.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Because what you call something matters. We all get given 20 quid. This is what happened. It's a result of the association not spending enough/overcharging us last year, which meant it had a taxable amount of profit. If we are told that this is a rebate, it still counts as profit and is taxed. If we're told that it is a grant to us from the association to further our study, it doesn't. I'd see the same principle applying here - that as soon as you admit that the money you're putting into some scheme is really income, you're liable for tax on it as income.


 
That makes sense, its what you declare it as matters to HMRC.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I don't think so - i think it's the HMRC's job to establish that it's income - that's the game. *What you subjectively call it yourself is neither here nor there.*


Our treasurer - who's an accountant - disagrees. And got quite upset on this point.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

grit said:


> That makes sense, its what you declare it as matters to HMRC.


It's not just what you declare it to be to the HMRC, though. Admitting anywhere that it's income could be taken as evidence that it is indeed income. That was our treasurer's point anyhow.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Our treasurer - who's an accountant - disagrees. And got quite upset on this point.


S/he's wrong. If you call it income on the forms yes it matters, if you say it on twitter, no.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's not just what you declare it to be to the HMRC, though. Admitting anywhere that it's income could be taken as evidence that it is indeed income. That was our treasurer's point anyhow.


 
Well yeah because its a contradiction to what you declared it as. As always in life its important to tell the same lie.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, lbj has to be right - you can't admit something is income but not declare it. 

It's different to what is being discussed on the thread though because the context of why it is being done and the wealth of the person doing it. Rich people dodging tax is something special.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Admit where though - you can admit to all and sundry all you like if the HMRC can't get you on it as income. Just not on the forms, that's the game. Might not be wise to but in Carr's case they're all over it anyway as they know damn well it's income.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Admit where though - you can admit to all and sundry all you like if the HMRC can't get you on it as income. Just not on the forms, that's the game. Might not be wise to but in Carr's case they're all over it anyway as they know damn well it's income.


 
I posted mine before I saw your last post - and I can see your point but it's not something I'd want to argue the toss with if sat in front of an inspector.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jun 22, 2012)

All I can say is that our treasurer disagrees. Even on here, I'm going to reiterate that this was a development grant.

I bought myself a nice shiny new jo with it.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

two sheds said:


> I posted mine before I saw your last post - and I can see your point but it's not something I'd want to argue the toss with if sat in front of an inspector.


 
I'd be really surprised if HMRC was restricted only to the evidence thats supplied in declarations, it would make them near impotent in fighting this sort of thing.

Or maybe thats the problem?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 22, 2012)

grit said:


> I'd be really surprised if HMRC was restricted only to the evidence thats supplied in declarations, it would make them near impotent in fighting this sort of thing.
> 
> Or maybe thats the problem?


 
They have a fair few other powers - they can demand further info or previous period records etc. Whether they've got the will or the resources is a different question though.


----------



## grit (Jun 22, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> They have a fair few other powers - they can demand further info or previous period records etc. Whether they've got the will or the resources is a different question though.


 
hhhmm anyway as LBJ says, I certainly wouldnt want to be in the position where I had to argue the case.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2012)

From the Mirror:



> Comedian Rufus Hound defended Carr, tweeting: "He works incredibly hard and has donated loads of money to good causes.


 
Rufus Hound.  Rufus _fucking Hound!!!_  In any decent universe how the fuck can he even exist?  I'd like to see the pair of them drowned in a pool of 330,000,000 1p pieces.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Who the fuck is Rufus Hound?  Sounds like a cartoon character.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw him naked once... true story


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2012)

He looks a little bit like a young Obi-wan Kenobi. And he will do shit TV for money.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Who the fuck is Rufus Hound? Sounds like a cartoon character.


Not even that 2 dimensional I'm afraid.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

I have only ever heard of him via this thread.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2012)

This may be the point where I'm forced to admit having watched Keith Lemon's Celebrity Juice.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Its a very dodgy scheme and sounds utterly dodgy.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Wilf said:


> This may be the point where I'm forced to admit having watched Keith Lemon's Celebrity Juice.


 
Keith fucking Lemon?  What the fuck?


----------



## Santino (Jun 22, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Its a very dodgy scheme and sounds utterly dodgy.


Have you reached page 2 yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

You remember about 5 years ago US indie types with PHds went all country and adopted trucker caps and all that shit - rufus hound.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

Who is Keith fucking Lemon?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Who is Keith fucking Lemon?


Even i know that one!


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> You remember about 5 years ago US indie types with PHds went all country and adopted trucker caps and all that shit - rufus hound.


 
No.  I don't remember that at all.  Thank fuck.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Even i know that one!


 
Why do all these people sound like cartoon characters?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Keith fucking Lemon? What the fuck?


 I've only ever watched it in the spirit Mary Whitehouse used to watch programmes with tits and winkies in.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Why do all these people sound like cartoon characters?


Because they are, that's the game now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Bring back Brucie!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I've only ever watched it in the spirit Mary Whitehouse used to watch programmes with tits and winkies in.


 
Because you're a wrong'un perve, then?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because you're a wrong'un perve, then?


 Yes - but waist up I'm sternly disaproving.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

teuchter never did get back to me. Oh well. Dash my dreams.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Who is Keith fucking Lemon?


An Orang Utan lookalike. I shall find him and kill him


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> An Orang Utan lookalike. I shall find him and kill him


Or explode when you see him. Don't.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> teuchter never did get back to me. Oh well. Dash my dreams.


 
Remind me what the outstanding thing to be replied to was. It's now buried in pages and pages of internet hardman activity.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 22, 2012)

Do you know what, if you're going to attack meth like that, just leave it. But you know.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Why do all these people sound like cartoon characters?


  Bloody cartoon characters


----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 22, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> Who is Keith fucking Lemon?


I wish I didn't know.  Try and stay in blissful ignorance.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 22, 2012)

In the Guardian. 



> When Jim Davidson, of all people, cropped up on BBC1's This Week on Thursday to defend not just Carr, but tax-dodging in general, it brought to mind Stewart Lee's gag when in 2004 Carr accused Davidson of plagiarism: "If you write a joke that Jim Davidson can steal, it's time to think about changing your material." The same goes for tax arrangements: if yours are approved by Jim Davidson, it's time to think about changing your accountant. By the time of his midweek apology, Carr had come to that conclusion. Whether it will rescue his popularity and hard-won media ubiquity remains to be seen.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 22, 2012)

I reckon sober as I am I'm on a different planet to Jimmy Carr and folks who think he's funny
Aint seen much of him but Jesus Christ !! re what I have

He'll be wandering around Hampstead Heath in his 50's with a huge pot belly in shorts and dropping them at random female dog walkers 'Wey want to see some sausage' ?

On the other hand it's nice to have once been funny and then to just laugh all day long

True wit never dies !


----------



## little_legs (Jun 22, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the hand up the bottom thing is merely recreational.
> 
> are you proud of yourself ger? winding up meth then leaving him to take the flack?


 
This. I found it quite amusing how Mushrooms left on page 20 or something and decided to appear on page 29.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Jer claimed butchers was an alkie and meth ran with that which is an outrageous slur to make. It's disgusting because it perpetuates social taboos surrounding dependency. Meth then reckoned he got his disability mocked but can't put his finger on where it happened apart from disco calling him 'professor' which related to meth bragging about his IQ. Bizarre insinuations about rl stuff and weird threats ensued. Not quite unprovoked negative attention they've been receiving, then.


Agreed, none of the comments to Meth Lab have been out of order. Pointing out that someone is the walking definition of one of Thatchers Children isn't bullying.

That said, the biggest prick on the thread is clearly krtek a houby, someone who whines massively when anyone makes even the slightest comment against him and yet finds nothing wrong in alleging that another poster is an alcoholic from no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 23, 2012)

And then quickly stepped back to let meth do his fighting. Cowardly.


----------



## OneStrike (Jun 23, 2012)

He was controlled in his contrition on that panel show earlier, he'll ride this out I think.  His whole persona as a comedian is built on being someone the audience shouldn't like, but he wins them over.   He let the others rib him and remained stone faced, damage limitation done for most viewers.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think the majority of people accept that it happens, that there's sod all they can do to change it and concede that they'd probably do it themselves should they find themselves in a position of earning that much wealth where those opportunities opened up to them. It's very sad, Thatcher did a great job.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 23, 2012)

Reading this thread has made me feel thoroughly depressed on many levels.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 23, 2012)

OneStrike said:
			
		

> He was controlled in his contrition on that panel show earlier, he'll ride this out I think.  His whole persona as a comedian is built on being someone the audience shouldn't like, but he wins them over.   He let the others rib him and remained stone faced, damage limitation done for most viewers.



He's getting 10 grand just for turning up. That's not stoicism on his face.


----------



## gosub (Jun 23, 2012)

OneStrike said:


> He was controlled in his contrition on that panel show earlier, he'll ride this out I think.  His whole persona as a comedian is built on being someone the audience shouldn't like, but he wins them over.   He let the others rib him and remained stone faced, damage limitation done for most viewers.


Thought he played it as well as he could.. Obviously got a shock the other day given change of tack from pay no more than have to.. 


Interesting piece in Times today about it taking 38years to resolve all outstanding tax cases at current rate of staffing


----------



## gosub (Jun 23, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He's getting 10 grand just for turning up. That's not stoicism on his face.


Was potentially seeing his career disintegrate in front of his eyes


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 23, 2012)

gosub said:


> Was potentially seeing his career disintegrate in front of his eyes


 
Why would he give a fuck about his career vanishing, he's got over 3.3m to see him through to old age


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

He wants more


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 23, 2012)

He's an NLP-droid there's no stopping him, this shit makes him stronger.


----------



## smmudge (Jun 23, 2012)

He "played it well" on the show last night but I'm sure he had lots of advice to see him through. Like "Oh sorry, my bad! Yeah it was a shit thing to do." It's that age old trick isn't it; make it look like it was an 'error of judgement', an aberration, like it's only Jimmy Carr and a few others who do this, to make us forget that this stuff goes on as standard all the fucking time and nothing will ever change.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> And then quickly stepped back to let meth do his fighting. Cowardly.


 
Sorry, had a tax dodge or two to look after


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

You really are a shitstain, jerBabylon


----------



## gosub (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He wants more


I don't know, given a choice between loads of money whilst doing nothing and lots of money doing stuff you like, be a tough call


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

What do you mean? Which would you choose?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2012)

smmudge said:


> He "played it well" on the show last night but I'm sure he had lots of advice to see him through. Like "Oh sorry, my bad! Yeah it was a shit thing to do." It's that age old trick isn't it; make it look like it was an 'error of judgement', an aberration, like it's only Jimmy Carr and a few others who do this, to make us forget that this stuff goes on as standard all the fucking time and nothing will ever change.


I was just thinking, many of the F1 drivers reside in Monaco for the same reasons, Cameron did not mention them!


----------



## elbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Tax doesn't need to be taxing.

Ken Dodd's suitcase floating offshore, who wouldn't take more, blame the poor!

PS. Victims are such a bore.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

Chris Hoy, Wayne Rooney and two other England footballers I've not heard of have reportedly used the same loan scheme as Carr. Why no fuss about Rooney? He's way more prominent and presumably richer than Carr


----------



## weltweit (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> *Chris Hoy*, Wayne Rooney and two other England footballers I've not heard of have reportedly used the same loan scheme as Carr. Why no fuss about Rooney? He's way more prominent and presumably richer than Carr


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18564187


> He also said he takes his responsibilities as a taxpayer "as seriously as I do as an athlete". The 36-year-old said: "Everything I have done is as a UK resident, and is UK taxable and not offshore."


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Chris Hoy, Wayne Rooney and two other England footballers I've not heard of have reportedly used the same loan scheme as Carr. Why no fuss about Rooney? He's way more prominent and presumably richer than Carr


 

Rooney was caught doing this a good few years ago though and it made at least front page of the tabloids.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh, I don't recall that. I just remember hair transplants and granny shagging


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I don't recall that. I just remember hair transplants and granny shagging


 
it's after the granny shagging but before the implants


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 23, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> it's after the granny shagging but before the implants


From a quick google I've found a daily mail article from January 2011 but I think it has been reported before then as well.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oney-dodge-millions-tax-cashing-loophole.html


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh, I don't recall that. I just remember hair transplants and granny shagging


 
It's harder to remember because
1. Rooney doesn't do skits around tax dodging
2. We've all got more and more pissed off about tax dodging now it's so very apparent how much it's costing us. 
3. With Rooney there are just so many things you can't remember them all, whereas Jimmy isn't known for shagging grannies.


----------



## elbows (Jun 23, 2012)

In relation to point 2 I will add:

4. Governments are desperate for cash so they are more likely to actually do something about this stuff now, although of course there will still be ingrained resistance due to the power of the rich and the overlap between the well off and leading politicians.


----------



## gosub (Jun 23, 2012)

elbows said:


> In relation to point 2 I will add:
> 
> 4. Governments are desperate for cash so they are more likely to actually do something about this stuff now, although of course there will still be ingrained resistance due to the power of the rich and the overlap between the well off and leading politicians.


Can't be that desperate for tax revenue. http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/423ece70-a57b-11e1-a3b4-00144feabdc0.html


----------



## elbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I wouldn't apply what I said to the present regime in particular, but I think its going to be a theme that will run and run globally for many years to come, far more in the next 20 years than the last 20.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Chris Hoy, Wayne Rooney and two other England footballers I've not heard of have reportedly used the same loan scheme as Carr. Why no fuss about Rooney? He's way more prominent and presumably richer than Carr


 
People expect footballers to be complete cunts. For some reason maybe they don't with comedians. Even if their act is basically them being a cunt.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You really are a shitstain, jerBabylon


 
Yes, his behaviour is beneath contempt, whoever he is


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2012)

All in it together part 2:



> One of the Tories' biggest donors was signed up to a tax avoidance scheme that also included comedian Jimmy Carr, the _Observer_ has established.
> 
> The revelation is intensely embarrassing for David Cameron, who attacked the comic's use of such schemes as "morally wrong".
> Records at Companies House reveal that George Robinson, a hedge fund manager who has given the Tories more than £250,000, was – in the 12 months leading up until 21 January 2010 – a director of a company called Romangate. The _Times_ reported last week that Romangate, which had more than 500 directors, including Carr and Robinson, was part of a tax avoidance strategy called Rushmore. The scheme was closed down in 2009, before its members could claim any tax relief, following an investigation by HMRC.
> ...


 
From _The Observer_.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 24, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> All in it together part 2:
> 
> 
> 
> From _The Observer_.


Well...attacking tax dodgers.   Possibly the most stupid thing dave has ever done, career-wise.   I mean, I love it, fucking love it, cannot in any way understand why a tory pm would ever bring it to the fore.   Pretty flummoxed, really.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 24, 2012)

Just so fucking obvious. Who is doing Cameron's press these days? It wasn't even just an open goal, there was a ball sitting on the line with a ribbon and a bow on it. Why on earth did they let him get into this situation by commenting in the first place.


----------



## little_legs (Jun 24, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:


> Just so fucking obvious. Who is doing Cameron's press these days? It wasn't even just an open goal, there was a ball sitting on the line with a ribbon and a bow on it. Why on earth did they let him get into this situation by commenting in the first place.



I was actually wondering which journo was it that asked Cameron to comment on Carr's tax affairs? I was wondering if it was a set up.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 24, 2012)

W.o.w.

Utterly unhinged 'interview' with Jimmy Carr's estranged dad in the Mail.


> I covered all his bills, too, even buying his clothes. I was happy to do so; he was my son and, like any father, I wanted to help him pursue his dream — so much so that in 1999 I’d set up JC Productions, designed to promote Jimmy’s first faltering steps in showbusiness and through which I paid all of his bills for many years.
> 
> None of that money has ever been repaid, despite his vast millions, and this week I have had cause to reflect wryly to myself on the way the structure of Jimmy’s K2 tax arrangement also appears to be based on loans that will never be repaid.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rayed-estranged-son.html?ICO=most_read_module

Dirty, dirty, dirty, pure family car crash reading.

Could be the next (male) Liz Jones!


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodoh - you'd hope 'have you paid your dad back yet?' will join 'pay your fucking tax' as repeated heckles at Carr's future gigs. 

A mate once told me that 'nonces' in prison are called that because there's 'no sense' to the crime. I don't think that's necessarily true but it's largely how i see the rich who avoid/evade tax.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 24, 2012)

Romangate-gate.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jun 24, 2012)

little_legs said:


> I was actually wondering which journo was it that asked Cameron to comment on Carr's tax affairs? I was wondering if it was a set up.


 
Of course journalists ask people silly questions like this all the time. 99% of the time, they swerve them in one way or another (because they've spotted the potential pitfalls that lie ahead). The fact that Cameron didn't in this case shows a woeful ability to think.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 24, 2012)

I am sure facecunt have taken down this pic ......


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 26, 2012)

temper_tantrum said:
			
		

> Of course journalists ask people silly questions like this all the time. 99% of the time, they swerve them in one way or another (because they've spotted the potential pitfalls that lie ahead). The fact that Cameron didn't in this case shows a woeful ability to think.



Especially as he's surrounded by people who are neck deep in this sort of thing.


----------

